# Lapierre X-160



## sluette (6. September 2006)

Servus zusammen,

ich will mir wieder einen charmanten Freerider aufbauen und habe da als Basis an das Specialized Enduro SX Trail oder das Lapierre X-160 gedacht. Das SX Trail gibt`s ja als Frameset (steht ja auf der Webseite und auf der Eurobike wars ja auch in super geil BabyBlue) aber kann mir einer sagen obs das Lapierre auch ale Frameset gibt und falls ja zu welchem Preis ???


----------



## Kanventsmann (15. September 2006)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich will mir wieder einen charmanten Freerider aufbauen und habe da als Basis an das Specialized Enduro SX Trail oder das Lapierre X-160 gedacht. Das SX Trail gibt`s ja als Frameset (steht ja auf der Webseite und auf der Eurobike wars ja auch in super geil BabyBlue) aber kann mir einer sagen obs das Lapierre auch ale Frameset gibt und falls ja zu welchem Preis ???




Ich meine ja, habe eben bei einem Händler angerufen aber nicht direkt danach gefragt. habe aber sowas durchgehört. Das Bike interessiert mich auch.

Gruss
B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (15. Oktober 2006)

Wohl eher nicht. Im frz. VV-Forum sagen sie jedenfalls, dass es - anders als das X130 - das X160 2007 wahrscheinlich nicht als Frameset geben wird. Steht aber noch nicht fest.
Zum Trost ein paar Bilderchen
http://www.nicolasvouilloz.com/galerie_zoom.php?epreuve=133&image=12
mfG
perponche


----------



## Kanventsmann (16. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Bilderchen, habe den Test auch gefunden und mir online übersetzen lassen, das war echt lustig ...
Und das mit dem Komplettbike finde ich echt schlecht, weil man doch nie alles so am bike haben will, wie es im Komplettsatz ist. Hier würde ich nahezu alles austauschen :-(
B.


----------



## perponche (16. Oktober 2006)

Breagel schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilderchen, habe den Test auch gefunden und mir online übersetzen lassen, das war echt lustig ...
> Und das mit dem Komplettbike finde ich echt schlecht, weil man doch nie alles so am bike haben will, wie es im Komplettsatz ist. Hier würde ich nahezu alles austauschen :-(
> B.


na dann noch ein nettes Bilderchen:




Ich persönlich bin - nichts gegen das Lapierre - ein Commencal-Fan. Das Meta gibts ab 2007 auch als 160er. Der Frameset-Rahmen sieht so aus (hier in 130mm aus 2006, aber in der Richtung wirds ausschauen) - der Hinterbau funzt total geil. 
Genieße die Zeit des Suchens, eine schöne Zeit! Viel Spaß




[/url


----------



## kukuk3000 (5. November 2006)

Das Lapierre ist mir auch schon seit längerem bei mir ein ganz grosser favorit. Aber eben als Rahmen nur würde es mir am liebsten mit einem dt dämpfer ohne schnickschnack einer mz fr 07 aufbauen (gut über das orange der 07 ausgabe lässt sich streiten)  dann noch eine rohloff drann. eine shimano kurbel wohl ne lx da die der xt in nichts mehr nachsteht ausser nen bischen schwerer noch nen ta kettenblatt drann (die halten einfach ohne probleme, keine experimente mehr, meine die kurbel damit) Plattformpedale. Thomson Sattelstütze obendrauf ein flite satel der klassiker in schwarz. zum lenken vorbau und lenker von syntace. Naben, schnellspanner, Steuersatz, lenkerendstopfen, Sattelklemme von Hope und alles in rot. Gebremst wird dann mit meiner hope m4 die alte nicht die neue mono. Obwohl ich kein freund weisser rahmen bin würde es sehr gut aussehen

mit dem Commencal rahmen meta 160 könnte ich es mir auch gut vorstellen so vom 130 abgeleitet, oder einem nicolai helius fr insbesondere wegen der rohloff, das giant reign wäre auch ne option gewesen aber die 07 modelle sehen naja man muss es wohl im laden anschaueen um ein definitives urteil abgeben zu können, erwähnen muss hier ja auch noch das fusion freak (aber irgendwie komme ich davon immer mehr weg, weiss nicht wieso war mal mein absoluter liebling)

Aber am liebsten doch das lapierre das sieht so wunderbar einfach und robust aus und hat nicth so viele hebelchen und gelenke und soll ja echt wunderbar zum fahren sein, was mein schon etwas angestaubtes schul franz noch erlaubt entzifern zu können


----------



## perponche (6. November 2006)

kukuk3000 schrieb:


> mit dem Commencal rahmen meta 160 könnte ich es mir auch gut vorstellen so vom 130 abgeleitet, oder einem nicolai helius fr insbesondere wegen der rohloff, *das giant reign wäre auch ne option gewesen*  aber die 07 modelle sehen naja man muss es wohl im laden anschaueen um ein definitives urteil abgeben zu können, erwähnen muss hier ja auch noch das fusion freak (aber irgendwie komme ich davon immer mehr weg, weiss nicht wieso war mal mein absoluter liebling)


Mich stört bei Giant, wenn ein Hersteller eine Produktlinie mir nichts Dir nichts völlig fallen lässt (NRS) und mit was komplett neuem kommt (maestro), als ob das was wenige Monate vorher als das Größte beworben wurde in Wirklichkeit ein Shice war. Da fühle ich mich als Spielball irgendwelcher Marketingstrategen. Ich fühle mich besser aufgehoben mit einer Firmenphilosophie wie bei Lapierre und Commencal u.a., wo bewährte  Modellinien weiterentwickelt und zur Reife gebracht werden.


----------



## perponche (6. November 2006)

nochwas Lektüre zum Objekt Deiner Begierde:

http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=783

Danach scheint es dass beim X160 der 2007er Rahmen unverändert der gleiche ist wie der (ja erst 6 Monate alte) 2006er (siehe: sechster Absatz im Text). 
Und ich habe im Netz eine frz. Bikemarkt-Annonce gesehen, in dem jemand seinen X160-Rahmen vom Juli 2006, neu 1.250,--Euro, für 800,--Euro anbietet (wohl nicht Deine Größe, war S oder XS glaube ich). Aber das Rahmenkit 2006 gibt/gab es demnach offenbar, anscheinend in Anthrazit. Das weiß gibts wohl nur mit der Ultimate-Ausstattung, anders als bei Commencal, wo weiß für die VIP Frame-kits reserviert ist.
mfG
perponche


----------



## kukuk3000 (12. November 2006)

@perponche
Danke für deinen zweiten hinweis am gleichen tag, habe ich völlig übersehen, erst google hat mich mal wieder drauf gebracht suchbegriff "lapierre x-160"

Könnte es eventuell sein das jemand das Bike in anthrazit alo die x-160 lt variante ausgeschlachtet hat und nun einfach den Rahmen verkauft.
Weil eigentlich ist die billigste variante auch nicht so schlecht ausgerüstet, der Dämpfer ist allerdings bei allen 3 Modellen der gleiche.
Habe da nämlich sonst auch wieder so ne idee wie aus einem komlettbike einem einfach ausgerüstetem stadtrad und meinem aktuellem bike, was zusammengebastelt werden könnte. Aber am liebsten den Rahmen nackt, wäre wohl auch die billigste Variante

Ich werde wohl mal wegen dem Rahmen beim Schweizer importeur nachfragen, das müsste wohl der hier sein http://www.bike-cafe.ch/bike shop.htm er hat eh einen sehr guten geschmack commencal und lapierre im angebot, liegts wohl an seinem namen

sag mal perponcho hast du in deinem metal auch so einen fox float rp Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn Ja ist der simpel zum abstimmen.
Und weisst du etwas neues über da metal 160 eventuell als frame oder framekit

Und giant wird sich wohl als weltweite hinterhofschmiede schon was überlegt haben mit der einführung von maiestro. Aber ich glaube sie haben das, von vielen gelobte, nrs system nicht einfach so aufgegeben. Sondern wollen sich wohl auf ein system konzentrieren was halt bei verschiedenen Biketypen anwendbar ist, man will als firma ja shcliesslich auch geld verdienen. Eventuell hängt es auch damit zusammen das beim maestro system das abstimmen viel einfacher ist und es so weniger kunden gibt die ein bike schlecht finden weil es beim testen einfach nicht richtig abgestimmt wurde.

Was ich noch lustig finde ist der hinweis auf der von dir verlinkten Seite
Le site de LAPIERRE (tout nouveau, tout beau)

muss doch noch einen link nachtragen
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=61 sind zwar die 06 modelle hat sich aber ausser an der gabel praktisch nichts verändert


----------



## perponche (13. November 2006)

kukuk3000 schrieb:


> sag mal perponcho hast du in deinem metal auch so einen fox float rp Dämpfer verbaut? Wenn Ja ist der simpel zum abstimmen.


Salut kukuk,
ja ich hab den fox rp3. Zum Thema abstimmen kann ich allerdings rein gar nix beitragen: der Typ bei dem ich mein Meta gekauft habe hat mir das Fahrwerk perfekt eingestellt und ich habe seither keine Notwendigkeit gesehen etwas zu ändern/nachzubessern. Weil nix wippt fahre ich den Dämpfer immer ganz offen und thats it. Luft hat er auch nach ~3.000 km/ 30.000 hm nicht verloren. Mag sein, dass bei mir der Schrauberimpuls unterentwickelt ist weil ich über Langstrecke/Marathonlaufen ans Biken gekommen bin und Läufer sind gewohnt, dass man sein Sportgerät (den Laufschuh) kauft und dann nie mehr was dran macht bis er in die Tonne kommt. Das versaut einen ganz schön - bin neidisch auf Schrauber die was können.


kukuk3000 schrieb:


> Und weisst du etwas neues über da metal 160 eventuell als frame oder framekit


der frame meta 5.5 wird 2007 auf 140 mm aufgestockt und sieht aus wie Abbildung oben, über das framekit meta 160 ist dies hier
http://www.commencal.com/bike/2007/mtb/index_fr.htm
alles was ich weiß. Ruf halt bei  
http://www.commencal-deutschland.de/
der Herr dort ist nett und sehr auskunftsfreudig und noch nicht so schrecklich gestresst.


kukuk3000 schrieb:


> Und giant wird sich wohl als weltweite hinterhofschmiede schon was überlegt haben mit der einführung von maiestro. Aber ich glaube sie haben das, von vielen gelobte, nrs system nicht einfach so aufgegeben. Sondern wollen sich wohl auf ein system konzentrieren was halt bei verschiedenen Biketypen anwendbar ist, man will als firma ja shcliesslich auch geld verdienen. Eventuell hängt es auch damit zusammen das beim maestro system das abstimmen viel einfacher ist und es so weniger kunden gibt die ein bike schlecht finden weil es beim testen einfach nicht richtig abgestimmt wurde.


Hat aber evt. auch gar nix mit engineering/innovation zu tun sondern nur war mit Patentrechten, USA-Markt und den gestrengen Anwälten von Specialized samt verrückten Prozeßkosten in Bush-country...
mfG
perponche


----------



## perponche (15. November 2006)

noch was fürs Bilderbuch:

http://www.decidela.net/photos/x160/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey wie schaut´s hier aus? Gibt´s was neues zu berichten?

Das Lapierre X-160 gefällt mir sehr gut. Hätte den Rahmen eventuell gerne als Basis für ein neues bike, aber was ich hier lese bestätigt meine erfolglose Suche nach einem frameset im Netz.


----------



## perponche (13. Dezember 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hey wie schaut´s hier aus? Gibt´s was neues zu berichten? Das Lapierre X-160 gefällt mir sehr gut. Hätte den Rahmen eventuell gerne als Basis für ein neues bike, aber was ich hier lese bestätigt meine erfolglose Suche nach einem frameset im Netz.


Ich hab eure frame-only-Anfrage jetzt einfach mal beim frz Forum ins Netz gestellt - lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ist ein nettes Forum.
mfG
perponche


----------



## eLw00d (13. Dezember 2006)

das ist nett, danke. 
Mal schauen ob Jemand tatsächlich so einen tollen Rahmen abgeben möchte.


----------



## perponche (14. Dezember 2006)

@eLwOOd
Die Franzmänner sagen: negativ. Nix zu machen, Firmenpolicy keine frame-only-kits.
Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich immerhin auf einen Lapierre-haltigen Laden in de gestoßen:
http://www.fahrradkiste.de/ 
Meine Frage: "wenn nun eine X160er Kunde nach einem Sturz und kaputtetem Rahmen einen neuen braucht, können Sie den dann auch nicht besorgen?!" "Doch selbstverständlich!" "Dann brauchen Sie also auf die Bestell-Mail nur hinzufügen 'wg Reparatur' und schon kommt ein Rahmen?!" "Das machen wir nicht, der Kunde kann ja das preiswerteste Kom plettbike nehmen und ausschlachten..." grrrrrrr! Mannomann bin ich froh dass ich Commencal fahre!!!
mfG
perponche


----------



## eLw00d (14. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, werd ich eben selber Lapierre-Händler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Man stellen die sich an... Muss doch eigentlich in deren intresse liegen, wenn man einen einzelnen Rahmen kauft anstelle eines bikes von der Konkurrenz.

Aber danke für dein Bemühen!

Welches französische Forum meintest du jetzt eigentlich? Ich hab mehrere etwas größere gefunden.


----------



## perponche (14. Dezember 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hmm, werd ich eben selber Lapierre-Händler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na, velovert.com, 26.000 Mitglieder. Gibts etwa noch eins in der Größenordnung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (14. Dezember 2006)

*hust* 
aaach, da gibt´s bestimmt noch ein größeres!  

Googlen auf französisch war noch nie meine Stärke...

Danke !


----------



## t. eschknecht (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ab März 2007 gibt es LAPIERRE und KONA auch im Südschwarzwald. Zwischen Waldshut-Tiengen und Schaffhausen. Genauer gesagt in D-79780 Stühlingen, Hauptstrasse 14 bei *nonplusultra*. Website wird aktiv ab März > www.npur.de - Vorab Infos gibt es unter 0179-2076202 oder per E-Mail: [email protected]

man sieht sich,

gruss
t.


----------



## De-rak (19. Januar 2007)

Fakt ist - das X160 gibts nicht als Framekit, letztes Jahr gabs noch diverse Andere CC und Tour Rahmen als Framekit...dieses Jahr gar keine mehr.
Aus nem einfachen Grund...Rahmenkits bedeuten nur Stress, als Hersteller bzw Vertrieb-ich kenn die Leute von Lapierre Deutschland recht gut und arbeite selber in diesem Bereich-kann sie nur zu gut verstehen...

mein Tipp hol dir das X-160 Lt - verschepper die Teile die dir nicht passen...bei Ebay oder wie auch immer

Ist zwar dann nicht der Billigste Rahmen den man bekommen kann - aber man hat nen super Teil

Ach ja - auf keine Fall den Dämpfer tauschen...


----------



## perponche (19. Januar 2007)

De-rak schrieb:


> i...ch kenn die Leute von Lapierre Deutschland recht gut und arbeite selber in diesem Bereich...


Gibts inzwischen Lapierre Deutschland?? Gib mal den Homepage-Link s'il te plait


----------



## t. eschknecht (20. Januar 2007)

http://www.lapierrebikes.com


----------



## De-rak (20. Januar 2007)

die homepage ist allgemein gehalten...aber du kannst dir das deutsche  händlerverzeichnis anzeigen lassen....
lapierre ist letztes Jahr in Deutschland, USA und ich glaub Spanien wars noch auf die Märkte gegangen....


----------



## perponche (20. Januar 2007)

Die frz. Homepage ist mir wohl bekannt, aber ich sehe es ist alles beim alten: etwas was man "Lapierre Deutschland" nennen könnte gibts nach wie vor nicht, d.h. eine Vertriebsstruktur mit einem Importeur in de der ein hiesiges Händlernetz betreut wie zB beim Konkurrenten
http://www.commencal-deutschland.de/
Das kann man dem Unternehmen nicht verdenken, das traditionell auf eine eher behutsame Expansion setzt und die Serien immer eher zu knapp auflegt. Immerhin ist das mittelständische Unternehmen damit bisher 50 Jahre lang gut gefahren.
Es ist aber nicht korrekt und mutet etwas hochstaplerisch an wenn sich ein paar Händler ohne organisatorisches Substrat als "Lapierre Deutschland" bezeichnen, imho imho...


----------



## De-rak (20. Januar 2007)

Tja trotzdem gibts Lapierre Deutschland, mit nem ehemaligen MtB-Pro als Vertriebleiter...sowie mehreren Außendienstmitarbeitern...sowas nen ich Vertrieb...oder was denkt ihr weßhalb Lapierre Räder plötzlich in sämtlichen dt. Magz getestet werden...war vor 2 Jahren noch nicht so...da mussten sie dt. Händler noch selbst aus Frankreich importieren....


----------



## perponche (20. Januar 2007)

De-rak schrieb:


> Tja trotzdem gibts Lapierre Deutschland, mit nem ehemaligen MtB-Pro als Vertriebleiter...sowie mehreren Außendienstmitarbeitern...sowas nen ich Vertrieb...oder was denkt ihr weßhalb Lapierre Räder plötzlich in sämtlichen dt. Magz getestet werden...war vor 2 Jahren noch nicht so...da mussten sie dt. Händler noch selbst aus Frankreich importieren....


Und warum reichts dann nicht für einen Internet-Auftritt? Und auf der Lapierre-fr-Homepage hat sich auch noch nicht herumgesprochen dass es ein Lapierre Deutschland gibt und einen Vertriebsleiter Deutschland - strange irgendwie...oder?


----------



## De-rak (20. Januar 2007)

du kannst ja auch international auf der seite auswählen...und ins (sich noch im aufbau befindende) Händlerverzeichnis schauen - meines wissens ist auch noch geplant die ganze seite auf deutsch zu machen...aber ich find da kommt man auch ohne englischkenntnisse zurecht...wozu also?...

ach ja und damit dus mir endlich glaubst:

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/en/dealers?country=DE

und

http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo/fre...=2&PHPSESSID=5bc2ea03edde9fbcaf880c2c55e44afc

und nochmal

http://www.radmarkt.de/newsartikel.php?back=archiv&id=1247

ist die beweislage jetzt eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t. eschknecht (20. Januar 2007)

cher ami, hier wird sogar deutsch gesprochen:

LAPIERRE DEUTSCHLAND
Innstrasse 14
85640 PUTZBRUNN 	
tel : 0049-(0)89-95470825
fax : 0049-(0)89-95470827
http://[email protected]


----------



## perponche (20. Januar 2007)

yep, ich bin überzeugt, danke. Eine erfreuliche Nachricht, da werd ich mal versuchen im Frühjahr eine Probefahrt zu vereinbaren. Wenn die Stämme die jetzt alle netten Trails blockieren bis dahin geräumt sind...
mfG
perponche


----------



## svensonn (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit 2 Wochen das Lapierre X 160 XLT.

Habe einige Teil ausgetauscht, da sie mir optisch nicht so gut gefallen haben oder zu wenig Haltbarkeit bieten.

- LX in XT Tretgarnitur 
- Crossmax SX in Hügi 440 mit Mavic 3.1D
- LP- Sattel in Flite

geweschselt.

In Rahmenhöhe M mit den SPD- Pedalen PD-M 647 wiegt das gute Stück 15,0 kg 

Bergauf geht es richtig gut voran und bergab da geht es ab wie Sau.
Super spurstabil aber in Single Trails sehr wendig.

Ich habe schon einge Räder den Berg hoch und runter gescheucht, aber mit keinem hat es soviel Spass gemacht, wie mit dem Lapierre 160!!!

Gebt nix auf die Tests, fahrt Probe und ihr werdet auch infiziert!!!

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es zur Zeit kein besseres BergaufBergabSpassmaschine!!! 

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle

Svensonn


----------



## Helium (21. Januar 2007)

Genau meine Meinung!!!


----------



## svensonn (4. Februar 2007)

Habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft Bilder von meinem Lapierre zu machen.... here we go......eine echte Spassmaschine!!!!


----------



## Type53 (13. März 2007)

svensonn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre seit 2 Wochen das Lapierre X 160 XLT.
> 
> ...





Hallo,

will mir das Bike auch zulegen. Ich 176cm bin das Bike in M kurz probegefahren und denke das passt. Normalerweise tendier ich aber zu kleinerern Rahmen. Wie groß bist du? Denkst du das passt


----------



## svensonn (14. März 2007)

@ type53

hallo,

ich bin 190cm, habe aber kurze Beine, 85cm.

Das Problem bei der Rahmenhöhe ist, dass das Oberrohr nicht sehr weit nach unten gehen kann, weil da der Dämpfer bzw Umlenkhebel sitzt, habe also wenig Luft unter meinem Schritt, wenn ich über dem Fahrrad stehe.

Aber da du es schon gefahren bist, müsste dir ja dieses Detail aufgefallen sein, und wenn es bei dir genügend Luft gibt unter sem Schritt zum Oberrohr, dann ist ja alles okay. Wie sieht es mit der Länge des Oberrohres aus? Bist du dann nicht etwas gestreckt auf dem Bike?


----------



## Type53 (14. März 2007)

Hallo,

..aber sitzt das Oberrohr beim S wirklich weiter unten als beim M 
Es ist ja beim M Rahmen kaum noch Luft zum Umlenker!

Oberrohrlänge 576 sollte eigentlich passen für Bauhöhe 176cm


----------



## Type53 (18. März 2007)

Hat hier jemand das Lapierre 160 in Rahmengrösse S,43 ??

..mich würde die Schrittfreiheit zum Oberrohr interessieren-da das Oberrohr  nicht weiter unten sitzt als bei Gr. M u. L. -Is ja nur das Sattelrohr kürzer. Und durch das kürzere Steuerrohr müsste der Rahmen ein Stück weiter runter kommen.

Beim 47 Rahmen lässt die Schrittfreiheit doch zu wünschen übrig - und es hätte ja keinen sinn den kleineren Rahmen ohne mehr schrittfreiheit zu nehmen.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahr nä. Woche ein X-160 LT Probe. Wenn ichs kaufe werde ich die Domain gg. eine Fox Talas austauschen lassen und evtl. noch ein XT Schaltwerk anstatt dem LX nehmen. Ach ja und andere Reifen.

Auf der Lapierre-HP gibts nen Rahmengrößen-Berater.

Bin 186cm groß und hab Beinlänge ~90cm. Also eindeutig RG 50 lt. dem RG-Berater auf der HP. Mein Händler meint ich sollte auf jeden Fall auch mal RG 47 testen. Kann doch nicht sein, oder???

Gruß


----------



## svensonn (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die Oberrohrhöhe ändert sich nicht, egal bei welcher Rahmengröße, nur der "Stummel" am Sattelrohr wird länger.
Das Oberrohr wird von M zu L um 1,5 cm länger.

Ich bin 190 cm groß und habe Beininnenlänge 86 cm, etwas zu kurz geratene Beine.

Ich fahre Größe M und finde die Sitzposition genial!!! 

Habe einen Thomsonvorbau mit 90 mm und 7 Grad

Bin auch schon auf dem L gefahren, fand diese Position nicht ganz so perfekt.

Mit M habe ich ein Superhandling auf dem ST und auch einen grandiosen Geradeauslauf bei jenseits von 70 km/h auf Feldweg.

Aber jeder hat seine Sitzgewohnheiten, und wie heist es so schön: probieren geht über studieren.

Grüßle 

Svensonn123kid


----------



## flori828 (11. Mai 2007)

svensson schrieb:
			
		

> die Oberrohrhöhe ändert sich nicht, egal bei welcher Rahmengröße, nur der "Stummel" am Sattelrohr wird länger.



Hallo,
puuuh...bist dir da sicher? Dann wäre ja (abgesehen von der Oberrohrlänge) der einzige Unterschied dass man den Sattel nicht so tief runterfahren kann wie beim kleineren Modell. Schwer vorstellbar dass man RG 43-Fahrern die gleiche OberrohrHÖHE "zumutet" wie RG 50-Fahrern  

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Mai 2007)

Zur Geo:





Wenn ich doch endlich einen Vorführer bekommen würde.  
Noch ne Frage, die X 160 haben alle einen Naßlack, oder? 1,5" Steuerrohre gibts auch keine?


----------



## flori828 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
die Grafik kenn ich natürlisch   belegt aber folgende Aussage nicht...



			
				svensson schrieb:
			
		

> die Oberrohrhöhe ändert sich nicht, egal bei welcher Rahmengröße, nur der "Stummel" am Sattelrohr wird länger.



Gruß


----------



## Potato_Pit (19. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die X-160 Fahrer hier.
Nach einer etwas längeren Tour heute habe ich das Bike sauber gemacht und mir ist dabei etwas komisches aufgefallen:
Das Sattelrohr hat ganz unten, kurz vor dem Tretlager einen kleinen "Fortsatz" mit einer Schraube, die nach hinten zeigt (zu sehen ist das hier http://www.vtt.org/photo.php3?id_photo=212684185&id_photoset=72157594233216611&PHPSESSID=cbf49ea6a43e342dd0345c4efd0bfb8e etwas versteckt hinter der Bremsleitung). Die Schraube scheint bei mir nicht ganz versenkt zu sein und berührt beim einfedern das gegenüberliegende schwarze Frästeil. Dort sind schon ein paar Lackplatzer zu sehen.
ICh würde gern mal wissen, wie das "richtig gehört", ob ihr das selbe Problem habt und was dieser "Fortsatz" eigentlich für eine Funktion hat.

Danke schonmal

Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mal raten darf, sieht für mich wie ein Anschlag aus. Bspw. damit beim Dämpferausbau nichts ungewollt anschlägt? Dann sollte es allerdings auch ein Gummi sein.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom X 160 LTX als Tourenbike? Eigentlich wollte ich nicht so deutlich über 14kg gehen, aber naja.... 
Wie lässt sich denn der Hinterbau bergauf kurbeln (sitzend aber auch mal stehend), großer Unterschied zu einem Tourenbike? Spürt man das Gewicht?

Ich warte leider immer noch vergeblich auf einen Tester.  
Alternativen währen zur Zeit für mich das Speci Enduro SL oder auch ein Liteville.


----------



## Potato_Pit (20. Mai 2007)

@Waldschleicher:
Die Schraube fühlt sich beim Dranklopfen eher wie Alu o.ä. an und die kleinen Lackplatzer zeugen meiner Meinung nach davon, dass sie eben nicht anschlagen sollte. Hab sie mal vorsichtshalber reingedreht - schätze mein Händler hat das übersehen.

Zum Hinterbau:
Ich bin anfangs das 130er Model probegefahren und dort war beim Bergaufstampeln wirklich kaum eine Bewegung zu merken (und das ohne Propedal). Bei meinem X-160 LT ist das schon etwas anders. Bergauf im gemütlichen Wiegetritt merkt man schon , wie der Hinterbau wippt. Ich fahre sehr wenig Druck für mein Gewicht, was natürlich zu mehr Wippen führt. Bei starkem Pedaltritt verhärter der Hinterbau (wie beim 130er Model) und unterdrückt das Wippen effektiv. Mit Propedal auf 2 oder 3 ist absolut garnichts mehr vom Wippen zu merken, egal, wie man nun tritt (sitzend oder stehend). Und den kleinen Hebel vor einem Aufstieg umzulegen tut nun wirklich keinem weh. Was das Gewicht angeht (meins wiegt mit Klickies um die 15,3 kg) kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich absolut keinen Vergleich zu einem Tourenfully habe. Den Unterschied zum etwas 3 Kilo leichteren X-130 merkt man schon. Ich habe allerdings nicht das Gefühl ein "schweres" Bike zu fahren.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. Das X-160 ist ein geniales Rad und wenn du die paar Gramm verschmerzen kannst wirst du daran jede Menge Freude haben.


----------



## flori828 (21. Mai 2007)

@Pit
Bei mir ist das genauso mit der Schraube. Siehe mein Album.

Wie ist das bei euch mit der Verlegung des Schaltwerkzugs?? Bei mir läuft das Teil unterm Tretlager durch???? Find ich relativ optimistisch  





Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Mai 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher:
> Zum Hinterbau:
> Ich bin anfangs das 130er Model probegefahren und dort war beim Bergaufstampeln wirklich kaum eine Bewegung zu merken (und das ohne Propedal). Bei meinem X-160 LT ist das schon etwas anders.* Bergauf im gemütlichen Wiegetritt merkt man schon , wie der Hinterbau wippt. Ich fahre sehr wenig Druck für mein Gewicht, was natürlich zu mehr Wippen führt. Bei starkem Pedaltritt verhärter der Hinterbau (wie beim 130er Model) und unterdrückt das Wippen effektiv. Mit Propedal auf 2 oder 3 ist absolut garnichts mehr vom Wippen zu merken, egal, wie man nun tritt (sitzend oder stehend). Und den kleinen Hebel vor einem Aufstieg umzulegen tut nun wirklich keinem weh.* Was das Gewicht angeht (meins wiegt mit Klickies um die 15,3 kg) kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich absolut keinen Vergleich zu einem Tourenfully habe. Den Unterschied zum etwas 3 Kilo leichteren X-130 merkt man schon. Ich habe allerdings nicht das Gefühl ein "schweres" Bike zu fahren.
> Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. Das X-160 ist ein geniales Rad und wenn du die paar Gramm verschmerzen kannst wirst du daran jede Menge Freude haben.



Na, das kann mein 100mm Stumpjumper auch nicht besser, insofern: 
Das 130er wäre sicher besser als Tourenbike geeignet. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit keine Konkurrenz zum 160 und daher auch keine Alternative zum Stumpi.(?) 

Gruß und Dank, Kai


----------



## flori828 (22. Mai 2007)

Bonjour mes amis,
auf Anfrage aus einem anderem Thread ein kleiner *Testbericht* über mein Lapierre X-160 LT. Passt hier besser rein:

Bisher bin ich ja Fritzz gefahren und hab das Teil aus div. Gründen wieder meinem Händler zurückgegeben. 
Was als erstes am Lapierre auffällt: Es ist wesentlich -MASSIVER- als das Fritzz, ein echtes Enduro eben (~16KG). Erweckt den Eindruck dass da so schnell nix kaputt geht. Handling bzw. Wendigkeit des Bikes ist ok. Hab mich nach der Probefahrt für die Domain anstatt der Talas (hoher Losbrechmoment) entschieden. Die Gabel funktioniert auch abgesenkt so ordentlich dass ich im "nicht-Gelände-Einsatz" komplett abgesenkt fahren kann (wenn ich zB. in der Stadt unterwegs bin). Also Treppen und so Zeugs ist abgesenkt gut zu fahren. Find ich ziemlich wichtig weil ich kein Bock hab UTURN zu fummeln nur weil mal ne Treppe kommt oder so. Und andersrum will ich nicht immer mit 160mm Federweg fahren. Passt also. Ansonsten kann ich nach ~1W nichts neg. über die Domain berichten. Stahlfedergabel halt, super Ansprechverhalten, buttert im ausgefahrenen Zustand alles weg. Einwandfrei bisher. Ich denk ich werd in Zukunft sowieso eher nach dem weniger-ist-mehr-Prinzip kaufen. Was bringen mir irgendwelche funky-Gabel-Features die nicht funktionieren. Abgesehen davon kostet die Domain weniger als die Hälfte(!!!) der Talas oder der Lyrik 2-Step .
Zum RP23: Macht keine Zicken, durch ProPedal gibts am Berg kein Wippen, der Hebel zum "einschalten" ist gut erreichbar. Durch die große Umlenkung muss der Dämpfer mit einem Höllendruck gefahren werden um den optimal-Sag lt. Hersteller einzustellen (~90kg/15 Bar). 
Bzgl. den Bremsen (FORMULA K18) kann ich eigtl. nur berichten dass 1-Finger-Bedienung gut funktioniert. Um was übers Fading oder Verschleiß sagen zu können bin ich noch nicht lange genug damit gefahren. 

Änderungen:
Hab andere Schlappen drauf (Hutchinson <-> Fat Albert) und ein anderes Schaltwerk (LX <-> XT). Preis/Leistung mMn sehr gut. Gekostet hats etwas weniger als 2200,- 

Fazit: Wuchtiges Bike, klettert trotzdem nicht schlecht, bergab wie auf Schienen.





Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Mai 2007)

Das war ja eher ein Zubehörtest als ein Fahrbericht.  
Was ich gern wüsste: die Gabel ist doch noch 1 1/8", oder? 
Hat der Dämpfer eine spezielle Abstimmung aufs Lapierre (sollte auf dem Dämpfer stehen)?
Was taugt der Lack?


----------



## flori828 (22. Mai 2007)

Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja eher ein Zubehörtest als ein Fahrbericht.



Hab ja auch nicht Fahrbericht geschrieben sondern Testbericht 

Tja...was taugt der Lack? Bzgl. Kratzeranfälligkeit siehts glaub ganz gut aus. Mir sind schon öfters Steine "um die Ohren geflogen"  und dicke Äste von unten gg. den Rahmen geflogen. Hab noch keine Kartzer entdeckt (aber auch nicht mit der Lupe gesucht). 
Falls du Lackplatzer an Schweissnähten aufgrund der Rahmenbelastung meinst - negativ 

Ja, Gabel ist 1 1/8". Dämpfer schau ich mal ob da was draufsteht.

Gruß


----------



## Potato_Pit (23. Mai 2007)

Auf dem Dämpfer steht bis auf den Namen und den Patenten nur "High Volume" und "Propedal Tune" drauf. Keine Ahnung, ob der besonders abgestimmt ist - funktionieren tut er super.

@flori:
Ja, die Zugverlegung ist exakt die gleiche wie bei dir. Sehe dabei allerdings keine großen Probleme, da das Tretlager ja relativ hoch ist und man schon ziemlches Pech haben muss, um sich da was einzufangen. 
Den Zugstufenknopf der Domain sollte man übrigens nach dem Einstellen entfernen. Der ist nämlich nur aufgesteckt und könnte evtl. verlorengehen.

Habe auch mittlerweile keine Schwächen am Rad festgestellt. Ich fahre die Hutchinson-Reifen und für Wald und Singletrails find ich sie eigentlich ganz gut. Gerade die etwas geringere Profilierung des Hinterreifens verringert ja den Rollwiederstand.
Ich hatte übrigens auch zuerst geplant ein Fritzz zu kaufen und bin jetzt ganz froh, dass ich es nicht getan habe. Das Lapierre ist einfach ein sehr solides Sorglosbike (Was für ein Slogan !). 
Wer etwas radikaler fährt hat sogar eine ISCG-Aufnahme für Kettenführungen zur Verfügung! Man hat wirklich das Gefühl, als ob Nico da an alles gedacht hätte ^^

also nochmal mein Fazit:
Sorglosbike mit gut bodenständigem Rundumpaket, dass von Allmountain über Enduro bis Freeride alles abdeckt ! (wobei das sowieso alles ein Pansch ist)

P.S.
Zum Thema Steifigkeit: Ich bin ja sowohl das 130, als auch jetzt das 160 gefahren und muss sagen, dass man beim 160er schon einfach das Gefühl hat, was richtig Stabiles unterm Hintern zu haben. Das 130 würde ich aber auf keinen Fall als "wackelig" oder unsteif bezeichnen. Ich denke es kommt da vor allem auf die Komponenten an. Allein die Steckachse der Domain gegen den Schnellspanner der Foxgabel (Model weiß ich nicht) macht einen riesen Unterschied. Auch die Laufräder waren mir irgendwie zu fragile. Beim 130 (war eins der höheren Modelle 513 oder 713 oder so) hatte ich einfach nicht dieses sichere Gefühl, dass alles hält. Das 160 ist total Steif - da flext aboslut nülle.
Mein Händler hat mir anfangs als "One fits all"-Bike eigentlich das 130 empfohlen. Er meinte es sei der bessere Allrounder und benutzt es selber auch für Enduro-Races. Für geübte und umsichtige Fahrer kann es sicher eine gute Alternative sein. Ich konnte mir aber schlichtweg nicht vorstellen es ruppige, steile Trails runterzuprügeln.
Fahr aber einfach selber mal Probe - erzählen können wir dir ja viel - erleben kannst du nur selbst.

Und apropos Bremsen: 
Im Vergleich Oro frisch aus dem Karton gegen eingebremmste HFX-160 schneidet die Hayes um Welten schlechter ab! KLar, die Scheibe ist kleiner, aber sowohl Druckpunkt, als auch Bremsleistung und Ergonomie des Hebels sind bei der K18 um Klassen besser. Beste Bremse, die ich bis jetzt hatte (HS 11, Julie, HFX jetzt Oro).

Gruß

Seb


----------



## paule k (23. Mai 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher:
> Die Schraube fühlt sich beim Dranklopfen eher wie Alu o.ä. an und die kleinen Lackplatzer zeugen meiner Meinung nach davon, dass sie eben nicht anschlagen sollte. Hab sie mal vorsichtshalber reingedreht - schätze mein Händler hat das übersehen.
> 
> Hast du beim Fahren irgendeinen Unterschied bemerkt, nachdem du diese Schraube hinein gedreht hast?
> ...


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Mai 2007)

Ich dank euch, das hört sich sehr gut an. Das 160 ist optisch auch einfach nur geil.   Wenn es sich beim probefahren nicht zuuu schwer anfühlt, dann werde ich wohl zuschlagen.
Wobei ich nun gleich bis zur Eurobike warte. Vielleicht gibts dann eine Lyrik mit Poploc und das Bike mit 1,5" Steuerrohr. Würde eigentlich Sinn machen. 

Ahja, hat schon jemand beim Neukauf den MAVIC CROSSMAX SX gegen einen anderen LRS getauscht? Ich wüsste gern welche Summe die Händler dafür verrechnen. Online hab ich einen Preis von ca. 700 gefunden.   Dann kommt der LRS rein. Kostet die Hälfte und spart noch Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (23. Mai 2007)

@ Schleicher
Du willst ne 1.5" Gabel aber filigrane Laufräder?  

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Mai 2007)

Naja, die 1,5" machen schon Sinn (glaube ich), vorausgesetzt man will das Bike ein paar Jahre fahren. Möglicherweise gibts dann gar keine 1 1/8" mehr in der 160mm Klasse... und geiler siehts auch noch aus.  
Was die Crossmax SX angeht, ich kenne die nicht, bin aber kein Freund von Systemlaufrädern mit Aluspeichen.
Die haben auch nur 21mm Innenbreite- genau wie die Alex FD28 im LRS von AS. Der Rest dieses Satzes soll ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein, dazu 200gr Ersparnis. Mal schaun ob der Händler das mitmacht.


----------



## Potato_Pit (24. Mai 2007)

Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass 1.5 sich so schnell durchsetzen wird. Es hat sich ja bereits gezeigt, dass auch langhubige Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schaft stabil genug für den harten Einsatz sind (zuerst vermutlich die Breakouts/Flicks/Firefly dann 66 und jetzt eben Totem und Co.). Und ich sehe auch nicht DIE großen Vorteile in 1.5, die so viele darin sehen. Sicher ist es eine gute Idee (Steifigkeit, geringere Belastungen auf das Steuerrohr etc.). , aber bis sich das tatsächlich komplett durchsetzt und 1 1/8 Gabeln aus der Mode kommen wird es wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Mai 2007)

nochmal mit der Rahmengröße,

bin 1,78 cm, recht normal gebaut. Die HP sagt dann ja eingentlich M, da ich aber ein recht wendiges agiles Rad will frage ich mich ob ichnicht besser mit dem S bedient wäre? ABER wie siehts dann bergauf aus? Damit müssen noch Touren mit 2000hm ++ möglich sein?

DANKE!


----------



## flori828 (24. Mai 2007)

@king

Der nächste lapierre händler ist 10km vom freiburg entfernt (kirchzarten).
anrufen, rahmengröße testen, kaufen  

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/en/dealers/?country=DE

gruß


----------



## kingofdirt (24. Mai 2007)

ja danke,
hab ich auch grad gesehen.

bezweifle bei dem Händler nur sehr stark dass der ein X-160 dort stehen hat...!


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass 1.5 sich so schnell durchsetzen wird. Es hat sich ja bereits gezeigt, dass auch langhubige Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schaft stabil genug für den harten Einsatz sind (zuerst vermutlich die Breakouts/Flicks/Firefly dann 66 und jetzt eben Totem und Co.). Und ich sehe auch nicht DIE großen Vorteile in 1.5, die so viele darin sehen. Sicher ist es eine gute Idee (Steifigkeit, geringere Belastungen auf das Steuerrohr etc.). , aber bis sich das tatsächlich komplett durchsetzt und 1 1/8 Gabeln aus der Mode kommen wird es wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern.



Keine Ahnung, das ist ein Detail am Liteville welches ich ganz clever finde. 1,5" Steuerrohr mit entsprechend großem Rohrdurchmesser bringt Steifigkeit bei geringem Gewicht.
Ich war heute wieder beim Händler, ein LT und auch das LTX standen da. In natura wirkt das LT farblich viel besser als auf der Hompage. Nur gab es leider wieder keinen Vorführer.  
Ahja, der Mech meinte auch, die Schraube diene als "Anschlag" der Schwinge. Wobei er nicht wirklich informiert wirkte...


----------



## Potato_Pit (24. Mai 2007)

Tja, das mit dem Tesfahren ist immer so eine Sache. Viele Händler haben eben einfach nicht jedes Modell als Testrad da. Ich konnte das 160 auch nicht testfahren, bevor ich es gekauft habe. Allerdings habe ich diverse 130er in verschieden Größen getestet (also z.b. eine 52 und auch ein kleineres) und konnte mir so ziemlich gut zusammenreimen, welche Größe mir zusagt. Das System ist ja das gleiche. Ist aber natürlich immer ein Risiko sowas "ins Blaue" zu kaufen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Mai 2007)

Zum Thema Test: im bikeboard at habe ich etwas schönes gefunden, hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (28. Mai 2007)

Fetter Bericht von GrazerTourer.
Hab mich dort gleich mal registriert um "auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden"  

Gruß


----------



## Potato_Pit (28. Mai 2007)

War gestern wieder Singletrails ballern - nur geil ! Jetzt gehts gleich wieder los...

Die Domain hat bei mir übrigens eine ganze Weile zum Einfahren gebraucht. 
Anfangs fand ich sie ok, aber doch etwas hart und unsensibel. Mittlerweile hat sich das Blatt komplett gewendet. Die Gabel ist jetzt sschön sensibel und schluckfreudig. 
Auch die Oros zeigen mittlerweile volle Potenz. Wirklich super Bremsen - der Druckpunkt fühlt sich eher "maguraartig" an, also recht früher Schleifpunkt und mit fester werdendem Zug immer mehr Bremskraft. Im Vergleich hat meine Hayes quasi nen "großen Druckpunkt aber nichts dahinter wa ?".

Naja soweit dann mal - jetzt gehts erstmal zur Casa de Campa, Singletrails checken.

Gruß

Seb


----------



## Type53 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Lapierre X-160 Fahrer!

Fahr seit 2Monaten das Ultimate und bin soweit recht begeistert,
nur im ruppigen Gelände fällt mir andauernd die Kette vom mittleren Blatt zwischen kleinen Kettenblatt u. Trettlager. 
An der Einstellung der Schaltung liegt es nicht. Meiner Ansicht nach hat die Kette zu wenig Spannung - werde mal 2Glieder rausnehmen und somit auf 112Kettenglieder kürzen. Was meint ihr datzu?? Wie verhält sich das bei euch?

..oder doch gleich ne Kettenführung? (sollte sich aber mit der kürzeren Kette auch noch ausgehn).


----------



## Potato_Pit (4. Juni 2007)

Würde sagen Kettenführung wäre sinnvoll. Vielleicht die Heim3, dann kannst du auch drei KBs weiterfahren.


----------



## Type53 (4. Juni 2007)

Was hältst von der Dreist von G-Junkies (geht auch für 3Kettenblätter)
..hast Du mit der original Kettenlänge von 114Gliedern keine Probleme mit Rausspringen?


----------



## zeppelin (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe soeben 2008er Modelle von Lapierre entdeckt

http://blondin.vox.com/

Was haltet ihr davon?
Mir persönlich hat das alte x-160 besser gefallen

mfg
zeppelin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (19. Juli 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3895112&postcount=2


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Juli 2007)

zeppelin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe soeben 2008er Modelle von Lapierre entdeckt
> 
> ...



  :kotz: 

Dabei sollte VPP der große Wurf sein!?


----------



## Subraid (19. Juli 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Dabei sollte VPP der große Wurf sein!?



OK, da steht aber auch das die neue Federung vom FPS2-System (LPs Bezeichung für VPP) abgeleitet ist... Also doch VPP?


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Juli 2007)

Subraid schrieb:


> OK, da steht aber auch das die neue Federung vom FPS2-System (LPs Bezeichung für VPP) abgeleitet ist... Also doch VPP?



Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber beim VPP sind doch Sitz- und Kettenstreben starr verbunden? Abgeleitet kann alles mögliche bedeuten. 
Optisch finde ich das Ding katastrophal. Von der eigenständigen, unverwüstlichen Optik ist nichts geblieben.  

Gibts irgendwo noch ein LTX oder Ultimate in L im Abverkauf?


----------



## Subraid (19. Juli 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber beim VPP sind doch Sitz- und Kettenstreben starr verbunden? Abgeleitet kann alles mögliche bedeuten.



Ja, das verwundert mich auch, das dort jetzt anscheinend ein Horstlink ist. Echt schade


----------



## flori828 (19. Juli 2007)

Ich schliess mich an. Komische Sache vom VPP wegzugehn. Persönlich finde ich das VPP im Vergleich zu bspw. Floatlink "unkomfortabler", aber das 06er VPP ist verdammt R.O.B.U.S.T. und deshalb hab ichs gekauft.

Gruß

Edit:


			
				Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Von der eigenständigen, unverwüstlichen Optik ist nichts geblieben.



Genau. Könnte man nicht besser formulieren.
Und dann auch noch ne tuntige weisse Gabel zum dunklen Rahmen.


----------



## ralkoe (21. Juli 2007)

tach auch,

an alle x-160 ultimate besitzer,

welche kette hattet ihr original verbaut?

greetz,
ralkoe


----------



## JFR (23. Juli 2007)

Da gibst das 160 erst seit 11/2 seasons hier in Deutschland und schon bringt Lapierre was neues raus 
Und die neuen Enduros sehen eher wie longtravel All-Mountains aus!
Echt schade...
Aber wenigstens beim Downhiller scheinen sie dem VPP treu zu bleiben. Vielleicht hatte Nico dabei dann mehr Mitspracherecht


----------



## snorre (5. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Hatte am WE die Ehre das X 160 zu testen. Schönes Rad, enorm stabil und was auch immer ich damit gemacht habe, ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es noch soooo viel mehr kann.
Zum Thema Rahmengröße: ich bin 1,87 m groß, 80 kg schwer und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Hatte das Bike jetzt in Größe M und fühlte mich eigentlich schon recht wohl drauf. Findet Ihr, ich sollte doch lieber L testen/nehmen?
GRüße, Snorre


----------



## SteVe7 (5. August 2007)

Ich würd das l auf jeden Fall noch testen.
ich hab mir das 513 er gekauft und stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung , letztlich ist es das L geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (5. August 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...Gibts irgendwo noch ein LTX oder Ultimate in L im Abverkauf?...


best offers für Lapierre 2007 findest Du hier, auf das LTX kriegst 520,--Euro Nachlass >>
http://www.accecycles.com/description.php?lang=1&path=161&sort=Id&page=0&path=161&id=385


----------



## flori828 (5. August 2007)

@Snorre

Bin 186cm groß und hab Beinlänge ~90cm.
Ich fahre seit ~2 Monaten das X-160 in L. Hab mir echt "Mühe gegeben" aber es geht einfach nix kaputt..Muhahahaha.

Bedenken muss man allerdings dass das LT schwer ist. Das Bike ist nix für Spazierfahrer die Freerider cool finden. Macht berghoch keinen Spaß. Runter ist es genial  

Gruß


----------



## snorre (5. August 2007)

Hallo miteinander!
Hab ich fast befürchtet, das mit der Größe L. Bei meinem Glück hat der Händler wieder mal nur M da. Na ja - ich werd´s morgen ja sehen. Wie ändert sich denn die Höhe des Oberrohrs? Ich hab nämlich nicht mehr allzu viel Platz zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr.

Wegen dem Gewicht hab ich mir auch so meine Sorgen gemacht. Schließlich bin ich übers WE die Ultimate-Version gefahren. Mit UST-Reifen, Formula Oro Puro und X0 Komplettausstattung.
Meine Idee wäre: LT-Version, alles an Antrieb in die neue XT 2008 tauschen (Alternativ in X9), eine wirklich gute Gabel und dann später sich mal einen ordentlichen (und leichten) Laufradsatz gönnen.
Gewichtmäßig dürfte da noch was gehen. Der Rahmen ist laut Bike/Mountainbike bis auf 100g genauso schwer wie der vom Fusion Freak, und die Jungs mit ihren Freaks bekommen ihr Bike auch auf 13,3 kg. Also sollten 13,5 kg drin sein. ABer was red ich, vielleicht fasziniert mich das Freak (werds morgen Probefahren) ja so sehr, dass es gleich so was wird.

Oder sollte man auf 2008 warten? Die neuen "160er" sollen ja bis zu unter 13 kg wiegen. Aber so richtig stabil sehen die ja nun echt nicht mehr aus.

Wie siehts denn bei den X-160 Besitzern mit der Langzeiterfahrung aus? Bisher irgendwelche Probleme gehabt? Schäden? Das Ultimate ist ja richtig lackiert. Das LTX ist aber irgendwie matt. Lackiert, gepulvert oder anodisierd??? Und wie ist das beim LT?

Viele Fragen. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Ihr mir etwas helfen könnt.


----------



## flori828 (5. August 2007)

Hi Snorre,
wieso muss es denn "auf Teufel komm raus" möglichst leicht sein? Was willst denn machen mit dem Bike? Touren und Trails und paar Treppen? Vielleicht mal ein kleiner Drop? Für sowas reicht dann auch ein schönes leichtes 12kg All-Mountain z.B. x-313/Stereo - für alles andere möchte ich auf keinen Fall was "leichtes" haben sondern einen möglichst groben Klopper.

Gruß


----------



## snorre (5. August 2007)

OK - ich find das STereo nicht soooo prickelnd. Und ich bin das 513 gefahren. Der Typ vom Radladen meint, dass es auch mal einen Drop von ca 1/2 Meter mitmacht. ABer ich kenn mich. Das X-160 reizt mich eben einfach mehr. Und um auch noch längere Touren damit fahren zu können möche ich unter 14 kg haben. Ich denke das ist ein reales Ziel. Beim Ultimate ist´s schon so, aber ich will jetzt nicht einfach so 4 K ausgeben, sondern nach und nach MEIN Rad zusammenstellen (am besten wäre natürlich ein Rahmenkit, aber das wurde ja schon ausführlich diskutiert). Außerdem gefällt mir das weiß (auch wenn´s noch so sehr Modefarbe ist) nicht so toll. A propos Farbe - hat noch jemand Infos wegen dem Lack (bzw. Pulver, anodisiert) beim LT, LTX?
Tschöö, Snorre


----------



## perponche (8. August 2007)

Wem die Größe passt: statt 4.199,-- nur noch 3.199,-- fürs Ultimate >>
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/10099


----------



## Magicforce (9. August 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> best offers fÃ¼r Lapierre 2007 findest Du hier, auf das LTX kriegst 520,--Euro Nachlass >>
> http://www.accecycles.com/description.php?lang=1&path=161&sort=Id&page=0&path=161&id=385



habe mich mal ans Telefon gehÃ¤ngt und jetzt einen HÃ¤ndler gefunden der fÃ¼r mich ein Testbike bestellt, dann kann ich es Ã¼bernÃ¤chstes WE mal ausprobieren..
mir wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens das LT schon reichen ..bzw. muss reichen da ich mich eigentlich gegen ein Fully entschieden hatte und  grad erst ein HT aufgebaut habe ..
jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen dass es das 160er in 08 so nicht mehr geben wird..da ist man dann doch irgendwie in Zugzwang  
von allen bislang getesteten bikes habe ich mich darauf nÃ¤mlich am wohlsten gefÃ¼hlt.
habe jetzt mal bei dem oben verlinkten HÃ¤ndler geguckt..da gibts dann 345â¬ Rabatt drauf ..wobei die UVP hier glaube ich schon bei 2400 liegt..( in dem link 2300.- )
Der HÃ¤ndler mit dem ich sprach hatte keine Ahnung dass das nun ein Auslaufmodell ist ..von Rabatt wollte er nichts wissen..- aber ich denkÂ´mal Â´n bisschen was geht immer..habe hier nur von dem einen oder anderen gehÃ¶rt das auch schon vorher Ã¼ber 10% drin waren ..
also ist klar hÃ¤ngt vom HÃ¤ndler ab, aber was kann man als mÃ¶glichen Rabatt erwarten, bzw. was habt ihr schon bekommen oder gesehen..?


 GruÃ
-magic-


----------



## pat (14. August 2007)

zwei frage an die x-160 besitzer:
a) die vorhandene ISCG aufnahme ist der neue ISCG 05 standard, nicht der alte?
b) der montierte easton EA50 mid rize lenker hat klemmdurchmesser 31,8mm, nicht 25,4mm?
vielen dank.

gruss pat


----------



## perponche (14. August 2007)

Zur Abrundung hier auch mal erste Fotos von den künftigen 'kleinen' LPs (FW 120) - rechts unten die Ladyversion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (14. August 2007)

das zweifarbige ist tres chic


----------



## perponche (15. August 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Bedenken muss man allerdings dass das LT schwer ist.


14,9 kg exakt, mehr hat schon vor zwei Jahren die Klopper-plus-Klasse nicht gewogen (ebenfalls genau 14,9 kg) >>
http://www.atoubike.com/445_fr_mtb_matos_detail_Supreme-6-10_VTT-COMMENCAL-2005-Promo.html


----------



## flori828 (15. August 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> ebenfalls genau 14,9 kg



Ich zitier mich mal selbst...und beziehe mich hier auf Größe 50 (L):



			
				Flori828 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Komplettbike in LT-Ausstattung liegt mit BigBetty´s, 5050´s und Getränkeflasche   bei nahezu 17kg.



Höchstpersönlich im Bikeshop gewogen.

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (15. August 2007)

pat schrieb:


> zwei frage an die x-160 besitzer:
> a) die vorhandene ISCG aufnahme ist der neue ISCG 05 standard, nicht der alte?
> b) der montierte easton EA50 mid rize lenker hat klemmdurchmesser 31,8mm, nicht 25,4mm?



Servus Pat,

a) alter Standard  A<->B<->C 47,x mm
b) 31,8mm

Gruß


----------



## E=MC² (16. August 2007)

Geiler Rohrsatz bei den 08er Modellen...


----------



## pat (16. August 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> a) alter Standard  A<->B<->C 47,x mm
> b) 31,8mm


hi flori, vielen dank für die info.  

gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (16. August 2007)

Eine Frage an die LT Fahrer: ist serienmäßig wirklich eine Domain U-Turn verbaut? Ich bin ein LT mit Domain OHNE U-Turn gefahren, das müsste dann ja sogar die 180mm Version sein?!? In dem Stress hab ich da auch nicht drauf geachtet...


----------



## flori828 (16. August 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die LT Fahrer: ist serienmäßig wirklich eine Domain U-Turn verbaut? Ich bin ein LT mit Domain OHNE U-Turn gefahren, das müsste dann ja sogar die 180mm Version sein?!? In dem Stress hab ich da auch nicht drauf geachtet...



Yep, DOMAIN 318 U-TURN 160/115mm, was mich betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## pat (17. August 2007)

das X-160 scheints offenbar nächstes jahr tatsächlich nicht mehr zu geben, wenn man dieser übersicht der 08er palette glauben schenken darf. aus anderer (mündlicher) quelle hab ich hingegen gehört, das X-160 werds nächstes jahr noch geben, bisschen geänderte ausstattung und farbe, aber ansonsten wie gehabt. wir werden sehen, was am schluss zutreffend war.  

ich hab mir jedenfalls noch ein 07er X-160 LTX zugelegt.  wird meine neue trailmaschine für freeridetouren in den alpen. folgendes wird geändert resp. schraub ich meine vorhandenen teile dran:
- Schwalbe Big Betty, vo. GG, hi. 3C
- schaltbare KeFü E13 DRS (2fach)
- Avid Code vo./hi. 203
- Goodridge Stahlflex
- Vorbau Hussefelt 40mm

das X-160 ist ein ausgewogener tourenfreerider, robust, bewährt und von lapierre ohne einschränkungen für jeden einsatzzweck zugelassen (wie der dh'ler). und steht zudem nicht an jeder ecke, hat noch einen gewissen exklusiven charme.
das 08er ist nicht nach meinem geschmack, 0815 viergelenker im stil eines speci enduro o.ä., und für meinen geschmack zu sehr in richtung allmountain und leichtbau.

gruss pat


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. August 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Yep, DOMAIN 318 U-TURN 160/115mm, was mich betrifft.
> 
> Gruß



Aaaah, hab gerade nochmal telefoniert. Das Schlitzohr hat doch eine 180er Domain reingebastelt. Jetzt verstehe ich auch die doofen Gesichter der beiden RRler, als ich sie mit der Keule überholt habe.  
So, hier ein paar Gedanken zu denen ich gern eure Meinung hören würde:

Grundsätzlich ist das X160 überdimensioniert für mich. Das 313 erscheint mir jedoch wieder etwas zu filigran, da ist speziell am Hinterbau zu wenig Fleisch für meinen Geschmack. Dort eine Lyrik reinzuhängen (und die will ich einfach haben) wäre wahrscheinlich witzlos.
Ich fahre meine Hausrunden (siehe Galerie), gelegentlich möchte ich aber auch in den Bikepark. Das nächste Bike soll beides können.
Am 160 LT würde ich nun die Lyrik Coil, einen LRS von Actionsports mit 1800gr und einen längeren Vorbau verbauen.
Dann die Gabel etwas abgesenkt sollten auch flotte Touren über die heimischen Trails Spaß machen, oder? 
Die Steifigkeit, die Laufruhe und das Gefühl ein Bike zu fahren, das ich auch mit meinen 90kg nie an seine Grenzen bringen werde, sind mir den Gewichtszuschlag gegenüber einem All Mountain wert.

Wie fährt es sich mit abgesenkter Gabel auf Waldautobahnen und Asphaltzubringern, bekommt man da einen vernünftigen Vortrieb?


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. August 2007)

Wasn Jungs, alle im Urlaub? 

Noch eine Frage: in irgend einem Test habe ich ein Rahmengewicht von 3,43kg gefunden. Könnte das stimmen?


----------



## snorre (19. August 2007)

Gewichtsangabe stammt aus der Mountainbike 03/07. Halte ich für realistisch.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. August 2007)

Dann gehts ja, rein optisch hätte ich ihn auf 5kg geschätzt.  
Falls jemand einen Händler kennt, der ein LT in L stehen hat und es günstig loswerden will... Ich werde noch bis zur Eurobike warten und dann zuschlagen. 
Irgendwelche Tuningtips? hat sich schon einer die Mühe gemacht, die Anbauteile von LP zu wiegen? Zweck Umrüstung auf Syntace o.ä.


----------



## Magicforce (21. August 2007)

Hi Leute
ich lese hier immer interessiert mit, dann auch mal ein paar Worte von mir..
habe vor ca. 2 Monaten mal bei dem einzigen Händler hier der Lapierre führt auf dem 160er gesessen und fand es insgesamt sehr angenehm..nur leider war nicht mehr drin als einmal 10Min. vor dem Laden auf der Straße rumrollen..
deshalb hatte ich erst einmal Abstand von der Sache genommen, da laut diesem Händler auch keine Testbikes zu bekommen seien usw.blafasel etc.
dann habe ich mir einfach vor zwei Wochen mal die Händlerliste von der LP Homepage vorgenommen und mir andere Händler "in der Nähe" ( Umkreis 100 km )  rausgesucht..zwei-drei mal telefoniert..dort schien das kein Problem, kurz erklärt was Sache ist..Händler rief mich nach ´ner Stunde zurück und hat mir für eine Woche später das 160LTX als Testbike zugesagt..was er verschiegen hatte 20 Leihgebühr..habe ich dann erst vor Ort von einem Angestellten erfahren ( wohlgemerkt ein Leihbike direkt von Lapierre, nicht vom Händer..) und nicht wie abgesprochen von Sa- Mo..sondern nur von Sa Mittag bis So 17h..somit hatte ich also ( auch wetterbedingt ) nicht wirklich Gelegenheit das Bike mal ausgiebig zu testen wie es eigentlich meine Absicht war, bin dann Sa ca. 1 1/2 Std. damit unterwegs gewesen und war eigentlich eher enttäuscht..mir fehlen da wahrscheinlich auch einfach die Erfahrungswerte was Fullys angeht ..aber von einem bike was in alter Währung 7000DMchen kostet hatte ich etwas mehr erwartet.. 
wie dem auch sei, habe mich dann So nochmal für drei Stunden auf die mir bekannten Trails begeben und seit dem ein ganz anderes Bild..
ich bin restlos begeistert von dem Teil .. 
Im einzelnen...Ich bin ca.1,72m, ca.70kg, Schrittlänge ca.76cm ( vielleicht auch 78 - keine Ahnung ) auf jeden Fall kurze Beine  ..deshalb habe ich mich bislang auch nicht wirklich auf ´nem Fully wohlgefühlt..beim LP ist das anders ..wobei ich auch fast auf dem Oberrohr "sitze" wenn ich über dem Rad - sprich vor dem Sattel stehe..aber kleiner als Größe S gibt´s wohl nicht bzw. wäre auch uneffektiv..
das Gewicht finde ich nicht als zu schwer,hatte es übrigens bei dem Anfangs erwähnten Händler an der Waage,es wiegt in Größe S exakt die auf der HP angegebenen 14,4 Kg
im großen und ganzen halte ich es übrigens mit Snorre, hätte am liebsten auch nur den Rahmen und würde es dann nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen, da das nicht möglich ist, würde ich dann das LT  nehmen und später entsprechend modifizieren - das ist übrigens laut HP nur 500g schwerer und rechtfertigt IMHO nicht den Preisunterschied..wobei ich inzwischen das Silber schöner finde  
bergauf empfand ich es als sehr angenehm, wobei ich keine Gelegenheit hatte wirklich steile Rampen zu fahren die ggfls. Wiegetritt erfordert hätten,dort würde man sich wahrscheinlich eine Gabel wünschen die man blockieren kann..aber ich denke das geht auch so..
der Hinterbau wippt natürlich..am ersten Tag habe ich mir zumindest eingebildet dass das irgendwie Energie verbraucht..ist wahrscheinlich aber eher Einbildung..war ja bislang nur auf dem HT unterwegs...das hat sich aber später relativiert...
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ja auch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte habe was die Einstellung von Dämpfer und Gabel angeht..denke also in dem Punkt ist auch noch jede Menge Potential ..
was nervt ist die Gabel..U-Turn, gut und schön...aber auf meinen Trails geht es ständig auf und ab ..und immer am Rad drehen...nervt..habe mich also auf den Mittelweg festgelegt..sprich 130mm..geht bergauf sehr gut..und bergab immer noch ausreichend...wenn man die 160 rausdreht ist der Spaßfaktor natürlich entsprechend höher 
habe es aber wegen des Testrads und fehlender Protektoren eher ruhig angehen lassen...obwohl es einfach reizt richtig Gas zu geben ..
bin also nur mal ´n paar Treppen gefahren oder mal so aus ´nem halben Meter gehüpft..wobei ich die Geräuschkulisse dabei ( schlagen von Kette und Schaltwerk !?? ) auch eher beunruhigend empfand, bzw. hatte ich später irgendwann auch so ein merkwürdiges knacken, das ich nicht genau lokalisieren konnte ( glaube es kam aus Richtung Tretlager ) ...wie gesagt waren keine wilden Aktionen..nichts was ich nicht auch schon 1000 mal mit dem HT gemacht hätte- denke sowas sollte bei so einem bike nicht vorkommen..lag aber wahrscheinlich an dem Testbike das wahrscheilich vorher nicht besonders zimperlich rangenommen wurde ..
also bis auch die grad erwähnten "Mängel" würde ich das bike uneingschränkt empfehlen.. bzw. wird´s das wohl werden ..wenn ich es noch irgendwo zu einem guten Preis bekommen kann.
Das hier erwähnte kann ich im übrigen nicht bestätigen, der Händler scheint wohl recht guten Kontakt zu LP zu haben und laut seinem Kontakt wären wohl noch ausreichd 160er zu bekommen ..allerdings zum normalen Preis, von Auslaufmodell war dort auch nicht die Rede ..man weis es nicht..mal abwarten.. 
nochmal zu der Gabel..hat jemand ´n Vorschlag was man anstatt der Domain nehmen könnte, die Lyric 2Step scheint ja wohl Geschichte..Totem ist mir zu teuer..bzw. wäre wohl auch überdimensioniert für das bike ..oder ? 
welche Alternativen gibt es ..wie z.B. die MZ AM SL 1..blicke da leider nicht so ganz durch was die einzelnen Systeme u. Ausstattungen angeht..
wäre also für Tipps und Vorschläge in der Richtung dankbar..
die Bremsen sind eigentlich ganz ok...finde aber da könnte noch mehr gehen, leider fehlen mir die  Vergleichsmöglichkeiten..
aber ein bisschen mehr schadet denke ich nicht ..wie z.B. von Pat beschrieben..das Gewicht ist dabei sekundär..lieber robust, so das auch gelegentliche Bikepark Besuche kein Problem darstellen..
hatte jetzt ca. 16Mon. Bike Abstinenz, bin somit garnicht trainiert, hatte aber mit dem Gewicht keine Probleme..( außer beim in die Wohnung tragen  )
´ne Freundin von mir - noch etwas kleiner als ich , war auch eher skeptisch was die Größe und Gewicht angeht...saß dann ca.15min. auf dem Bock und hatte hinterher glänzende Augen wie ´ne fünfjährige am Heiligabend 
uups..grad noch mal den Text überflogen..ganz schön lang, aber vielleicht hilft´s ja dem einen oder anderen ..  
also kurzes Fazit : mein  sackschweres Alu-Hardtail ( ca.13kg )..vorher Stahl ( ca.11kg) kommt mir inzwischen wie ´ne Feder vor.. 
anyway..zum Lapierre...viel Theater und knapp 400km vergurkt..es war aber den Stress und jeden Penny wert...also kaufen marsch marsch ...


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2007)

Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## snorre (21. August 2007)

Moin zusammen!
@ Magicforce
Steh grad auch vor der Frage, welche Gabel ich verbauen möchte in meinem zukünfigten MTB (was es genau wird kann ich immer noch nicht sagen: entweder ein Freak oder ein Helius FR, wobei ihr hier noch auf eine Probefahrt warten möchte).
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde erst mal den September abwarten. Marzocchi will ne neue 55 rausbringen. 150 mm bei (angegebenen) knapp über 2.100 Gramm. Fixe Verstellmöglichkeit sollte über ETA gegeben sein.
Auch von einer Magura Wotan hört man nur gutes (leider knapp 2.800 g schwer).
U-Turn ist mir auch zu fummelig und beim 2-Step muss man erst noch warten, bis Rock Shox die neue Version auf den Markt bringt.
Alternative: Fox 36 Talas. Funktioniert gut, aber man liest hier teilweise schon wirklich schlechtes (Buchsen, Service, ...).
Wenn Du´s ganz leicht willst, kanst Du Dir die neuen DT-Swiss Teile ja mal ansehen. Bei 150 mm inkl. STeckachse unter 1.800 Gramm.
Decisions, decisions, ...
Grüße, Snorre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (21. August 2007)

@Snorre
jetzt doch nicht das LP ..?
das Freak hatte ich mir ganz zu Anfang ausgesucht, bin dann aber davon abgekommen, zu viel negatives im Fusion Forum gelesen bzw. auch von anderer Seite gehört..ich find´s  nach wie vor sehr geil von der Geometrie und das mit dem float link ist klasse, bin  mal 10 Min auf dem Raid gesessen..aber irgendwie trau´ich dem Braten doch nicht so ganz ..
zu der Gabel..
von den neuen Marzocchis habe ich auch gelesen, sind optisch nicht so der Hit aber das ist sekundär,solange sie funktionieren..aber das bleibt abzuwarten wo die ja nun auch in Taiwan produziert werden..würde mich deshalb eher nach einem günstigeren 07er Modell umsehen, blicke da aber irgendwie nicht so ganz durch eta, ata ..blablabla..
gibt es nur die Möglichkeit in zwei Stufen zu verstellen oder auch wie beim U-Turn das man den Federweg frei variieren kann ..
diese Variante mit abgesenkt nur noch 3cm Federweg kommt mir nämlich nicht ins Haus.. 
wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann würde ich die 36 Talas RC2 ins Auge fassen  
bei der kann  man ja zwischen 100-130-160 mm wählen ..wie schon geschrieben, 130 ist eigentlich optimal für alles, die beiden anderen Einstellungen braucht man dann nur für´s extreme..
aber das Ding ist mir einfach zu teuer , dann jedes Jahr ´n teuren Service..und die erwähnten Dinge bzgl. Service / Garantie etc. sind mir auch bekannt.
gibt es denn was neues von Rock Shox in Punkto 2 Step..? 
erstmal  die Eurobike abwarten, dann wissen wir etwas mehr 
kann man vielleicht auch 180mm in dem bike fahren oder würde das von der Geometrie keinen Sinn machen, bzw. gibt es seitens LP da eine Beschränkung ?


----------



## Magicforce (22. August 2007)

Hallo 
jemand ´ne Idee, Vorschläge bzgl. ´ner Gabel für das LP 160 ..
bzw. kann mir mal die einzelnen Systeme näher bringen, oder einen entsprechenden link posten..thnx


edit. fährt jetzt jemand das 160 mit (schaltbarer) Kettenführung..wie sind die Erfhrungen damit ? 

  Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. August 2007)

RS Lyrik U-turn mit Stahlfeder, nix anderes.   Klar ist U Turn etwas umständlich, dafür kannst du die Geometrie perfekt anpassen. Auf lockeren Touren könnte ich mir gut vorstellen mit 140-130mm zu fahren, da muss man dann auch icht ständig verstellen.
Fox würde ich mir nicht mehr antun, sauteuer, nach meiner Erfahrung (die hier schon viele machen mussten) hoher Verschleiß und Folgekosten. Dazu kommt noch ein unangenehmens Abtauchen an Steilstufen, haben allerdings auch andere Luftgabeln. Deshalb Stahlfeder.
Die neue Marzocchi 55 wäre vielleicht noch interessant, aber ein neues Modell, gefertigt an einem neuen Standort in Taiwan- muss ich nicht haben.



> Marzocchi will ne neue 55 rausbringen. 150 mm bei (angegebenen) knapp über 2.100 Gramm. Fixe Verstellmöglichkeit sollte über ETA gegeben sein.


Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, das die 2100gr nur für die Version mit ATA gelten.(?) Also auch "U-Turn".
Dann gäbe es noch die Wotan, aber auch hier wieder nur Luftfederung und die Verstelloption "alles oder nix"...


----------



## kukuk3000 (23. August 2007)

mit diesem hässlichen 08 modell wird meine ganze planung zur sau gemacht. wollte doch nächstes jahr ein hübsches bike aufbauen und habe mich  schon mächtig gefreut das der rahmen wenigstens bereits feststeht. insbesondere weil mir der schweizer importeur geschrieben hat dass die 08 modelle im dezember rauskommen werde. da habe ich gedacht wenigsten eine firma die die 08 modelle annähernd im 08 rausbringt und nicht schon mitte 07.

damit ich hier wenigstens eine vernünftige sache beitragen kann hier diese info
Für die 2007 Saison gibt es kein Rahmenkit, nur komplett Bikes. Für 2008, wird das DH230 sicher als Frame Kit erhältlich sein.


----------



## E=MC² (23. August 2007)

Das Fahrradjahr endet und beginnt mit der Eurobike...


----------



## Potato_Pit (24. August 2007)

Wollte mich jetzt nochmal zum U-Turn auslassen: 
Natürlich gibt es schnellere und komfortablere Systeme wie 2-step, ATA oder das verstellbare Lockout von Fox, aber Gabeln, die mit dieser Technologie ausgestattet sind kosten mind. das Doppelte einer Domain und sind zusätzlich scheinbar sehr störanfällig. 
Außerdem kann man die "langwierige" Dreherei minimieren, indem man für lockere Trails einen Mittelwert (140 mm) nimmt und nur bei ruppigen DHs die 160mm ausfährt. Die Lyrik U-turn hat ja Standrohrmarkierungen, bei der Domain kann man sich einfach die Umdrehungen merken, die zum entsprechenden Federweg führen. Schwergängigkeit des Drehknopfes, kann man vorbeugen, indem man seine Standrohre und Dichtungen sauber hält.
Ich setze das Rad wirklich vielfältig ein und das U-Turn hat mir noch in keine Situation Probleme gemacht oder genervt.

just my 2 cents

Seb


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (26. August 2007)

Das Sitzrohr beim X-160 sieht ja wenigstens von aussen durchgehend aus, aber is das auch von innen komplett frei bis runter zum Tretlager? Steht da absolut nix rein ins Sitzrohr?


----------



## ralkoe (27. August 2007)

nabend,

sacht ma kollegen: kann propedal eigentlich bei drops kaputtgehen?

hintergrund: propedal offen uphill-da wippt das teil ja wie ein kuhschwanz

also: stufe 2 is eigentlich ideal zum klettern.

aber: was machen bei downhill? klar, propedal auf! und was bei drops?

könnte man auch mit propedal mit 1 einer der 3 stufen droppen oder muss man jedesmal aufmachen?

wenns offen is, sackt das teil nämlich schon ganz schön ein.

mit der bitte um feedback (bitte nur, wenn ihr auch was davon versteht).

danke.

greetz,
ralkoe


----------



## sickmaster (27. August 2007)

Servus ich will mir demnächst auch  so ein Bike kaufen! Sag mal bescheid wie es is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (2. September 2007)

Soooo. Ist ja jetzt wohl offiziell da die hp aktualisiert wurde. Bzgl. den neuen Enduros kann ich nur sagen: 
http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/SPICY-316

Wie schon vermutet kein VPP mehr....und das Design??? Dem LT entspricht ja jetzt wohl das "Spicy 316". 
Orange??? LadyLine oder was??? Wieso nicht gleich pink? Soll ich mit so nem Eisdielen-Bike in orange und ner weissen Gabel den Berg rocken??? Damit wird man ja ausgelacht...ich will dunkelgrau (so wie jetzt) oder Mattschwarz und am besten keine decals...

:kotz:

Ich schätz mal die restlichen 2007er Modelle werden schnell ausverkauft sein   

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. September 2007)

Sehr interessant auch Bike TV Episode 74, ein Interview mit Lapierre. Sie hätten schon 2 Jahre am neuen Rahmen entwickelt. Unter anderem gab es bei den aktuellen Modellen Probleme mit der Abstimmung auf schwere Fahrer. Hm, ich hatte beim Probefahren auch schon 210psi drauf. 
Mit dem erhofften Angebot hat es auch nicht geklappt, also wohl doch kein X160 für mich.


----------



## Magicforce (2. September 2007)

@Flori828
dann kauf´doch das 516..da stimmt die Farbe..
aber warum bloß weiße FoxGabeln..:kotz: 


> Ich schätz mal die restlichen 2007er Modelle werden schnell ausverkauft sein


..kann sein ..muss aber nicht, gibt bestimmt ´ne Menge die´s Neue kaufen, 
weil es  neu ist und deshalb bestimmt besser..



> Sehr interessant auch Bike TV Episode 74, ein Interview mit Lapierre. Sie hätten schon 2 Jahre am neuen Rahmen entwickelt. Unter anderem gab es bei den aktuellen Modellen Probleme mit der Abstimmung auf schwere Fahrer.


das klingt ja so als wäre das aktuelle Modell so ´ne Art Lückenfüller... 

@Waldschleicher
was für ein Angebot hattest Du Dir denn erhofft ?
ich werd´mal sehen ob ich noch eines bekomme...vorausgesetzt der Preis stimmt...
vom Gewicht sollte ich ja keine Probleme mit dem bike bekommen...

gibt es schon irgendwo Preise zu den Spicys ?


----------



## flori828 (2. September 2007)

Magic schrieb:
			
		

> dann kauf´doch das 516..da stimmt die Farbe..



Mir reicht aber das LT (stabil, keine Faxen)..hab natürlich keine Lust mehr Kohle für Komponenten auszugeben die ich nicht will...nur um einen Rahmen in akzeptabler Design zu erhalten. Also wenigstens eine Alternativfarbe könnte man als Bikehersteller doch anbieten wenn man schon so ein -Design raushaut. 

Gruß


----------



## perponche (2. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> ...Wie schon vermutet * kein VPP mehr* ....


doch - hatten wir schon. Vermutungsfunktion ab ins Körbchen.
 >>http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Lapierre-2008-Deux-enduros-100.html
die Kinematik wird gleich zu Beginn erörtert und das Resumé lautet: LP bleibt dem VPP treu.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. September 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> doch - hatten wir schon. Vermutungsfunktion ab ins Körbchen.
> >>http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Lapierre-2008-Deux-enduros-100.html
> die Kinematik wird gleich zu Beginn erörtert und das Resumé lautet: LP bleibt dem VPP treu.



Dann übersetze uns doch bitte den entsprechenden Teil sinngemäß. Ausser dir kann das bestimmt keiner lesen.  
Ich sehe dort kein VPP. "LP bleibt dem VPP treu" ist somit für mich nur Marketinggeschwafel. Die können ja auch nicht plötzlich sagen "unser VPP war Müll"...
Brennend interessiert mich immer noch ein Bild vom Schwingenlager, da war bisher überhaupt nix zu sehen.(?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (2. September 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher
> was für ein Angebot hattest Du Dir denn erhofft ?
> ich werd´mal sehen ob ich noch eines bekomme...vorausgesetzt der Preis stimmt...
> vom Gewicht sollte ich ja keine Probleme mit dem bike bekommen...
> ...




Ich hatte ein LT im Visier, angeboten für 1999, dann leider doch nicht mehr in meiner Größe. Ausserdem wollte ich eine Lyrik U-Turn, die neue XT Schaltgruppe und das ganze ohne LRS.
Laut Interview mit Bike TV sollen die Preise etwa vergleichbar mit den "alten" Modellen bleiben.


----------



## Magicforce (2. September 2007)

> Dann übersetze uns doch bitte den entsprechenden Teil sinngemäß. Ausser dir kann das bestimmt keiner lesen.
> Ich sehe dort kein VPP. "LP bleibt dem VPP treu" ist somit für mich nur Marketinggeschwafel. Die können ja auch nicht plötzlich sagen "unser VPP war Müll"...


da wäre ich Dir auch sehr verbunden.. 
in einer der Bike Bravos war neulich ´n Artikel..also eher ´n Fünfzeiler dazu, dass das System wohl nach wie vor VPP oder zumindest ähnlich ist, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern..

@Waldschleicher..wollte eigentlich auch das LT und habe darauf spekuliert das nun günstiger zu bekommen , war zwar nicht in meiner Größe aber laut Händler wäre es kein Problem es in die Richtige umzutauschen..
das ist aber nun leider verkauft, er hatte letzte Woche noch ein LTX in meiner Größe zwar schon reduziert aber ich hätte gern auch noch die eine oder andere Änderung und der Preis auch ohne diese mir immer noch zu hoch, da ich ja erst kürzlich mein HT fertiggestellt habe  und eigentlich dieses Jahr erstmal kein bike mehr kaufen wollte ..
und das übrigens auch nur weil der Händler sehr zuversichtlich schien und meinte das LP das 160er bestimmt auch bald als Frame anbietet..nun ja was Händler so erzählen .. 
bin auf jeden Fall jetzt etwas in Konflikt ..noch warten und hoffen das der Preis sich mit meinen Vorstellungen deckt ..oder Pech haben und es garnicht mehr bekommen 
vielleicht fahre ich auch erstmal das 516 probe und kauf mir das bei gefallen später...mal sehen


----------



## flori828 (2. September 2007)

Hallo perponche,
ich seh VPP nur noch beim X-Control 210-910 und beim DH.
Grundsätzlich: VPP oder nicht VPP ist mir nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache so steiff wie bei den 2007er Modellen. Und danach schauts überhaupt nicht aus bei den 08er Modellen. Natürlich wärs mal schön wenn ein Hersteller von seinen Produkten überzeugt ist und die über Jahre hinweg nur noch optimiert anstatt das ganze Konzept zu ändern.

Zurück zu VPP: Auf dem Bild von dem 316 im Anhang scheint das doch ein Horst-Link zu sein, oder? Also nix VPP.

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. September 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> bin auf jeden Fall jetzt etwas in Konflikt ..noch warten und hoffen das der Preis sich mit meinen Vorstellungen deckt ..oder Pech haben und es garnicht mehr bekommen



Ich kann dir nur sagen, das die LT in Gr. L laut Händler ausverkauft sind.


----------



## perponche (3. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Zurück zu VPP: Auf dem Bild von dem 316 im Anhang * scheint*  das doch ein Horst-Link * zu sein* , oder? * Also nix VPP* .


Nichts für ungut, Flori, aber: es scheint zu sein, also ist es???!?

Also mal frei übersetzt/zusammengefasst aus dem Beitrag in Bikekulture:

'Das OST (Optimized Suspension Technoilogy) ist eine den wachsenden Federwegen angepasste Weiterentwicklung des FPS2-Hinterbaus. Das FPS2-Konzept stieß insofern an seine Grenzen, als mit zu nehmendem FW die Dimensionierung der Wippe zum konstruktiven Problem wird: das FPS2-System hätte zu überdimensionierten Wippen geführt. Das neue OST ist eine patentierte Vereinfachung des bisherigen Systems: die Hinterbaustreben selber übernehmen die Funktionen von Wippen. Das Ganze unter Erhaltung der Hauptvorteile des Systems:
> dem Wippen des Hinterbaus wirkt die Kettenspannung entgegen
> beim Pedalieren bleibt der Dämpfer ruhig
> kein Kickback
Das OST ähnelt im wesentlichen in der Funktion einem 4-Gelenker mit Horst-Link, bleibt aber nach wie vor ein VPP in der LP-Tradition. Mit der Raderhebung verlagert sich bei Zesty/Spicy der virtuelle Drehpunkt * horizontal nach vorne*'. (folgt eine Aufzählung von angeblichen Vorteilen des neuen Systems)

Im Forum bei unseren frz Kollegen (zu Lapierre 2008 und insbes. Zesty&Spicy insgesamt 812 Postings mit 56.306 Lesezugriffen derzeit) werden Bedenken angemeldet ob Zesty&Spicy für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck nicht zu leicht (fragil) gebaut sind. Desgl. manche Komponenten, die eher in den xc-Bereich gehören - Marketing über das Gewicht?


----------



## flori828 (3. September 2007)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Das OST ähnelt im wesentlichen in der Funktion einem 4-Gelenker mit Horst-Link,



Sach ich doch.
Mal im ernst, wo ist das Problem an meiner Formulierung. Ich sag: Es SCHEINT ein Horst-Link zu sein....und tatsächt....es IST ein Horst-Link.

  

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. September 2007)

@perponche: Danke für die Zusammenfassung.
Eins ist ja wohl klar, das ist kein VPP, sondern ein stinknormaler Viergelenker. Da können sich die Marketingheinis von LP noch so sehr winden. Die gennanten "Vorteile" des neuen Systems treffen, zumindest theroretisch, genausogut auf jeden anderen Viergelenker zu.
Wäre mir auch noch egal, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der Hinterbau mit den langen, am Oberrohr aufgehängten Sitzstreben, bei noch weniger Gewicht so steif ist wie im X160.  



> Mit der Raderhebung verlagert sich bei Zesty/Spicy der virtuelle Drehpunkt  horizontal nach vorne'.



Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber dadurch verschlechtert sich doch auch das Ansprechverhalten? War es nicht ein Vorteil des VPP, das sich der Drehpunkt nach *hinten* verlagert und somit Hindernisse geschmeidiger überfahren werden?



> Das FPS2-Konzept stieß insofern an seine Grenzen, als mit zu nehmendem FW die Dimensionierung der Wippe zum konstruktiven Problem wird: das FPS2-System hätte zu überdimensionierten Wippen geführt.



Am Ferderweg hat sich nix geändert, auf einmal sind die 160mm ein Problem???


----------



## perponche (4. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> ...es IST ein Horst-Link...


NÃ¶, ein VPP  >> statt zwei Dutzend anderer Fundstellen >>


> * news
> Eurobike Lapierre 2008
> PrÃ©sentation en mots et vidÃ©o des nouveaux vÃ©los Lapierre 2008 au retour de l'Eurobike.*
> 
> ...


(Quelle: BigbikeMagazine)
Aber wahrscheinlich seids ihr ja schlauer als der Rest der Welt...


----------



## perponche (4. September 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen, das die LT in Gr. L laut Händler ausverkauft sind.


Schau Dir halt junge Gebrauchte an, die werden in fr jetzt immer mal günstig angeboten. Nur so als Beispiel (ist nicht Deine Größe): 3 Monate altes LT für 1.350,-- Euro >> 
http://www.velovert.com/annonces/detail.php?iden=&annonceid=411327
Die Frame-only-Angebote sind meist relativ bald weg, mir wurde kürzlich ein Ultimate-Rahmen in L für 600,-- angeboten. Hab aber dann zu lange überlegt obwohl alles einen guten Eindruck machte. Derzeit wird einer für 1.000,-- angeboten. Schau halt ab und zu mal rein.


----------



## flori828 (4. September 2007)

Perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wahrscheinlich seids ihr ja schlauer als der Rest der Welt...



Jetzt sei halt nicht gleich beleidigt du Mädchen  

Also gelesen habe ich es ja jetzt dass es ein VPP ist und kein Viergelenker und kein Horst-Link. Verstanden hab ich es aber nicht. 
An diesem Punkt kannst du uns ja mal in eigenen Worten (also ohne Bravo-Zitate) technisch erklären was Sache ist....

Definition Horst-Link:
Unter dem Horst-Link versteht man das von Horst Leitner (AMP-Bicycles) entwickelte und patentierte Gelenk an vollgefederten Mountainbikes, welches knapp vor/unter der Hinterradnabe liegt. Dieses Gelenk ist Grundlage für den klassischen Viergelenk-Hinterbau.

Definition VPP:
Zwei Gelenke im Tretlagerbereich heben den Hinterbau so an, dass der Dämpfer sich automatisch in einer antriebsneutralen Position befindet.

Definition Viergelenker:
blablabla...jedoch mit einem Gelenk an der Kettenstrebe (vor dem Ausfallende), dem sogenannten Horst-Link.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (4. September 2007)

Perponche, was soll man dir antworten, wenn wieder nur du den Text verstehst?

Mit dem Gebrauchtkauf in Frankreich hätte ich so meine Probleme. Abgesehen davon das keine Garantie mehr besteht, kann man auch nicht mal eben vor Ort vorstellig werden wenn etwas schiefläuft...


----------



## perponche (5. September 2007)

Jetzt sickern die Rahmengewichte (incl. Dämpfer) durch:
Zesty 2.750 g
Spicy 2.880 g
Frame-only-kits wird auch 2008 nicht geben. LP bietet das seit 2007 nicht mehr an. Der Grund sei nicht fehlende Nachfrage sondern die unterschiedliche Besteuerung beim Verkauf von Komplettbikes und von Einzelteilen, heißt es bei den frz Kollegen >>


			
				28038 schrieb:
			
		

> lp avait arrêté de commercialiser des cadres seuls en 2007
> Ce n'est pas un problème de demande, c'est un problème de fiscalité pour Lapierre : elle est différente quand le vélo est monté ou non-monté. Dans le cas d'un cadre seul, le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle ... .


----------



## o_0 (5. September 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> ...die Rahmengewichte (incl. Dämpfer) durch:
> Zesty 2.750 g...



Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?
Heißt das ein X-Control 313/513/713 Rahmen wiegt 3,250 kg (laut bike ist der 08 Rahmen 500g leichter als der Vorgänger) ??

Grüße Carl


----------



## perponche (6. September 2007)

o_0 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?


Größe M oder L - haben die frz Kollegen vergessen dazuzusagen



o_0 schrieb:


> Heißt das ein X-Control 313/513/713 Rahmen wiegt 3,250 kg (laut bike ist der 08 Rahmen 500g leichter als der Vorgänger) ??


Ja das passt nicht zusammen, da hast Du recht. Weder kann der 313er Rahmen 3,25 kg wiegen noch kann ich mir vorstellen dass der Zesty-Rahmen noch weniger als 2,75 kg wiegen sollte. Der Wurm ist wohl in der BIKE-Meldung zu suchen.


----------



## perponche (8. September 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...Brennend interessiert mich immer noch ein Bild vom Schwingenlager, da war bisher überhaupt nix zu sehen.(?)



guckst Du hier >>


----------



## flori828 (8. September 2007)

MoinMoin,
Ich brauch neue Bremsbeläge   
Hab grad kein Bock die Beläge rauszunehmen um zu schauen. 

Frage 1) Welche Bremsbeläge sind Original verbaut? Organisch oder Sinter ? 

Hab gesehen von Oro gibts beides (also Org und Sint) und zusätzlich noch "komfort". 
Frage 2) Sind die "komfort" organisch oder Sinter? 
Frage 3) Unterschied zu den "nicht-komfort"?

Frage 4) Jemand schon vom Original abweichende Beläge getestet?

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> guckst Du hier >>



Ich meinte das Hauptlager der Schwinge am Tretlager. Du hast ja im French Connection Thread schon ein Bild von der linken Seite des 516 gepostet. Dort sieht man etwas unscharf das es sich um einen normalen Viergelenker handelt. 
Das muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein, ich finde es nur sehr unschön von Lapierre sich jetzt hinzustellen und zu verkünden, das man beim "alten" VPP zu viele Kompromisse eingehen musste. Unter anderem meinte man im Interview, das bei schweren Fahrern keine hundertprozentige Abstimmung des Federweges gefunden werden konnte. Ich bringe auch 88kg auf die Waage...  
Trotzdem ein schönes Detailbild, der Schaltwerksschutz hat etwas.

Was ich noch nicht richtig testen konnte: wie sieht es beim X 160 mit dem Pedalrückschlag aus (bspw. bergauf über eine Wurzelpiste)?

@flori:
Guck mal hier.


----------



## perponche (8. September 2007)

apropos schönes Detailfoto: hier noch eins (in der Ansichtskartenfotografie erschließt sich das Detail nicht) >>





[/quote]


----------



## flori828 (8. September 2007)

@Schleicher
Ok,OK, ziemlich faul von mir. In den Bremsen-Fred zu schauen ist nicht zuviel verlangt   
Tjaaa, da ich demnächst 4 Tage am Stück im Bikepark bin, werden es die Orgs werden da ich gerne glaube dass die Sintis verglasen. Lustig wie die Meinung bzgl. Fading bei den Orgs abweicht...irgendwas zwischen "stärkstes Fading" und "auch nach überhitzung noch brauchbar". Muhahahaha.
Naja, glaub net dass es so gemeint war aber genau genommen muss sich das ^^ nicht unbedingt widersprechen.

Hier mal die Meinungen aus dem Bremsen-Fred zusammengefasst.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Komfort - packt nicht so giftig zu, soll bei Problemen mit quitschen helfen
Organisch - der Serienbelag der letzten Jahre
Sintert - Funtzt gut bei nässe, ähnlich stark, hatte bei 2000hm Downhills aber Probleme mit verglasen
-------------------
Komfort = Organic Komfort
Sinter gibts 2 mal: Sinter Standard und Sinter Race
-------------------
6G28: Standard Sintered (Verglast sehr schnell, bremst gut im NAssen)
6G25: GM Edition Sintered Race (Bremst am besten, möchte noch nichts zum Thema verglasen sagen)
5L28: Standrad Organisch (Bremst gut, auch nach überhitzung noch brauchbar)
5K28: Komfort Organisch (Bremst weniger, quitscht & rattert aber auch weniger)
-------------------
Orignal "Organic": Beste Anfangsbremskraft - stärkstes Fading aller drei Beläge - sehr gut dosierbar - hoher Verschleiß - quietschte selten
Original "Organic comfort": Gute Bremskraft - kaum Fading - sehr gut dosierbar - mittlerer Verschleiß - quietscht ab und zu

Original "Sintered": gute Bremskraft - so gut wie kein Fading - gut dosierbar - wenig Verschleiß, dafür stärkere Abnutung der Scheibe - neigt zum Quietschen
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (8. September 2007)

Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es beim X 160 mit dem Pedalrückschlag aus (bspw. bergauf über eine Wurzelpiste)?


Was soll Pedalrückschlag eigtl. sein? Gibts ein Modell mit Kickstarter?  
Also Spaß beseite...ich weiss natürlich schon was das sein soll...aber ganz ehrlich: Noch gaar niiiie, mit überhaupt keinem Bike hatte ich den Eindruck dass sich beim Ein-/Ausfedern die Kurbel sooo bewegt dass ich es als unangenehm empfunden hätte....

Jemand andere Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## ralkoe (11. September 2007)

ralkoe schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> sacht ma kollegen: kann propedal eigentlich bei drops kaputtgehen?
> 
> ...




tach auch,

kann mir denn niemand von euch hierzu ne antwort geben?

außerdem wollte ich mal wissen, welche kette original bei euren ultimates verbaut ist.

wäre schön, ein paar antworten zu bekommen.

ich danke euch.

happy trails...
ralkoe


----------



## ralkoe (13. September 2007)

tachchen,

gut, ich formuliere meine frage anders:

wie fahrt ihr den dämpfer in welchen konstellationen?

bin für jede info dankbar.

greetz,
ralkoe


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. September 2007)

Sieh es mal so: die Zahl der X-160 Fahrer hier scheint recht überschaubar zu sein. Dann möchtest du, verständlicherweise, auch eine "Expertenantwort". Poste das doch einfach im Techtalk/Federung...
Laienhaft würde ich sagen, PP auf Abfahrten und Sprüngen komplett öffnen. Das ist nur eine zuschaltbare Low Speed Druckstufendämpfung zur Wippunterdrückung. Belastungsspitzen beim droppen würde ich dem System nicht unnötig zumuten. Ein Service kostet ca. 100.  

@all: Perponche hatte einst den Shop accecycles.com in Frankreich verlinkt. Hat dort schon jemand bestellt? Gibt es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten?


----------



## flori828 (13. September 2007)

Viell. verkauf ich mein x-160 LT (Größe L mit derzeit 1,5J Garantie und noch einem incl. Service) zugunsten nem AllMountain und nem DH-Bike. Zeitpunkt: Sobald die Bikes dann da sind.

Das x-160 ist das allerbeste Enduro das ich jemals gefahren bin, allerdings denk ich dass 2 Bikes besser für mich sind. Hab mir über den Preis noch keine Gedanken gemacht....falls jemand interesse hat bitte PN.

Gruß


----------



## perponche (14. September 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> @all: Perponche hatte einst den Shop accecycles.com in Frankreich verlinkt. Hat dort schon jemand bestellt? Gibt es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten?


Ich hab mal die Recherche-Funktion im frz Forum bemüht: *keine*  Negativeinträge über den Laden (das will was heißen bei unseren frz Kollegen!), dagegen positive Bewertungen wie ganz aktuell diese hier (aus einem Mega-Thread zu Internetversendern):



			
				Pat_2684' date='28/08/2007 à 11:49' post='2289687 schrieb:
			
		

> Salut,
> mes...dernières expériences : chez Accecycles, un vélo complet.
> ils l'on fait partir hier je vais bientot le recevoir. Service super, la personne ma appellé lors de la preparation du vélo car il y avais un défaut sur le pneu avant, il ma demander si un autre type de pneu m'irais, et comme ca me plaisé pas trop, il m'a proposé encore un autre modele et la c'etait bon.
> J'ais ecris par mail plusieurs fois pour avoir des infos, reponse toujours très rapide (moins d'une heure après).
> Je le recommande, c'est pas là ou il y a les prix les plus bas mais le service est top.


"Salut, meine letzten Erfahrungen: bei accecycles ein Komplettrad. Sie habens gestern abgeschickt es wird bald da sein. Super Service, beim Fertigmachen entdecken sie eine Beschädigung am Vorderreifen, man ruft mich an und montiert nach Absprache einen Reifen meiner Wahl. Im Vorfeld hab ich mehrere e-mails geschrieben und um Infos nachgefragt, wurde immer sehr schnell beantwortet (innerhalb von weniger als eine Stunde).
Ich empfehle den Laden, sie sind nicht die allerniedrigpreisigsten aber der Service ist top."


			
				Pat_2684' date='29/08/2007 à 14:38' post='2291419 schrieb:
			
		

> Je vien de recevoir mon VTT commandé sur www.Accecycles.com, parfait, envoyé lundi recu aujourdhuit.


"Hab gerade mein bei accecycles bestelltes MTB bekommen, perfekt, montags abgeschickt, heute da."

Der Laden ist in Ormoy (da wo die IGN-Karten herkommen. Siehe die rote Markierung hier >> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ormoy_(Essonne)#Personnalit.C3.A9s_li.C3.A9es_.C3.A0_la_commune), sieht über den Daumen fast so aus als könnte man mit dem neuen TGV von Köln/Ffm bis ganz in die Nähe rauschen.
salut
perponche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Viell. verkauf ich mein x-160 LT (Größe L mit derzeit 1,5J Garantie und noch einem incl. Service) zugunsten nem AllMountain und nem DH-Bike. Zeitpunkt: Sobald die Bikes dann da sind.
> 
> Das x-160 ist das allerbeste Enduro das ich jemals gefahren bin, allerdings denk ich dass 2 Bikes besser für mich sind. Hab mir über den Preis noch keine Gedanken gemacht....falls jemand interesse hat bitte PN.
> 
> Gruß



Mach keinen Quatsch!  
Im Ernst, ich plane ja gerade den umgekehrten Weg, Tourer gegen Enduro. Was könnte den ein Allmountain besser, abgesehen von einem etwas geningeren Gewicht? (X-160 Rahmen ca. 3,5kg, mein 100mm Stumpi ca. 2,6kg...) 
Die Garantie gilt sowieso nur für Erstkäufer, da lohnt sich der Gebrauchtkauf nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2007)

@Perponche: Danke!
Ich warte zwar noch auf ein Angebot vom hiesigen Händler, aber langsam werde ich nervös. Am Ende sind die Dinger (LTX für 2950) wieder ausverkauft...
Garantieleistungen über den deutschen Importeur (ich denke dabei an die Gabel und den Dämpfer) dürften innerhalb der EU eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## flori828 (14. September 2007)

Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Was könnte den ein Allmountain besser, abgesehen von einem etwas geningeren Gewicht? (X-160 Rahmen ca. 3,5kg, mein 100mm Stumpi ca. 2,6kg...)



Hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Mein x-160 hat ~17kg und 2,4" Reifen.
Deshalb ist uphill nicht ganz ohne. Die Tourenfahrerei langweilt mich zwar zu Tode aber ich muss wieder mehr Touren fahren weil ich sonst keine gute Kondition mehr habe. Und gute Kondition ist für grobe Einsätze sauwichtig, weil die ganze Konzentration am Ar... ist wenn man hechelt wie ein Terrier  

Deshalb: Für Touren (inkl. Treppen, Kicker, usw) reicht locker ein AM und das zweite Bike kann dann was richtig grobes werden weil ich mit dem dann definitiv nur bergab fahr.




			
				Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Die Garantie gilt sowieso nur für Erstkäufer, da lohnt sich der Gebrauchtkauf nicht unbedingt.



Ein in Deutschland beim Händler gekauftes Bike hat 24Monate gesetzliche Garantie vom Händler. Unabhängig vom Eigentümer.


----------



## Magicforce (14. September 2007)

> Im Ernst, ich plane ja gerade den umgekehrten Weg, Tourer gegen Enduro


geht mir genau so , für Touren oder um Kondition zu bekommen und/oder meine Technik zu verbessern, reicht mir auch mein hardtail ..sehe da das LP eher als Ergänzung bzw. um auch mal die Sachen zu fahren die bislang nicht gingen und um mal Bikeparkluft zu schnuppern ..sollte ich da hängen bleiben kommt vielleicht dann später mal noch eins speziell für den Zweck hinzu so das alle Bereiche abgedeckt sind   
fand das LTX vom Gewicht übrigens vollkommen OK, dachte auch das ich da mehr mit zu kämpfen hätte, selbst wenn man das noch etwas robuster aufbaut..wenn man mehr im Training ist,passt das schon  


> Deshalb: Für Touren (inkl. Treppen, Kicker, usw) reicht locker ein AM und das zweite Bike kann dann was richtig grobes werden weil ich mit dem dann definitiv nur bergab fahr.


mich würd´dann mal interessiern was Dir da so vorschwebt 


> Der Laden ist in Ormoy (da wo die IGN-Karten herkommen. Siehe die rote Markierung hier >> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ormoy_(...A0_la_commune), sieht über den Daumen fast so aus als könnte man mit dem neuen TGV von Köln/Ffm bis ganz in die Nähe rauschen.


denke mal das die Hin-und Rückfahrt von hier aus locker den erziehlten Preisvorteil auffressen würde ..dann doch lieber zum Händler um die Ecke.


----------



## flori828 (14. September 2007)

> Im Ernst, ich plane ja gerade den umgekehrten Weg, Tourer gegen Enduro



Spricht ja auch nix dagegen....nur ein AM wär ja auch nix für mich...



> mich würd´dann mal interessiern was Dir da so vorschwebt



Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen...

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Mein x-160 hat ~17kg und 2,4" Reifen.
> Deshalb ist uphill nicht ganz ohne. Die Tourenfahrerei langweilt mich zwar zu Tode aber ich muss wieder mehr Touren fahren weil ich sonst keine gute Kondition mehr habe.
> 
> 
> Ein in Deutschland beim Händler gekauftes Bike hat 24Monate gesetzliche Garantie vom Händler. Unabhängig vom Eigentümer.



Okay, du hast ein LT im Hardcoreaufbau. Ich vermute aber das es dich billiger kommt, die schweren Teil wie Gabel und LRS bei ebay zu verscherbeln, um sie dann gegen AM taugliche Ware zu tauschen. 14kg Gesamtgewicht sollten drinn sein, wenn das kein All Mountain ist.  
Bei dem Preisverlust der bei Verkauf eines Gebrauchten entsteht... Mein Stumpi wäre nach einem Jahr von 2500 auf ca 1400 gefallen. Das ist dann sogar noch ein beliebtes Modell.
Ich will dich nicht volllabern, aber deine Beweggründe interessieren mich, bin mir selbst nicht hundertprozentig sicher mit dem Kauf eines dicken Enduro.

Was die Garantie angeht: echte Garantie hast du nur 6 Monate, danach gilt die Beweislastumkehr. Mit dem Erstkäufer bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher?


----------



## flori828 (15. September 2007)

> Ich vermute aber das es dich billiger kommt, die schweren Teil wie Gabel und LRS bei ebay zu verscherbeln, um sie dann gegen AM taugliche Ware zu tauschen. 14kg Gesamtgewicht sollten drinn sein, wenn das kein All Mountain ist. Bei dem Preisverlust der bei Verkauf eines Gebrauchten entsteht... Mein Stumpi wäre nach einem Jahr von 2500 auf ca 1400 gefallen. Das ist dann sogar noch ein beliebtes Modell.



Klar, eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten.



> Ich will dich nicht volllabern, aber deine Beweggründe interessieren mich, bin mir selbst nicht hundertprozentig sicher mit dem Kauf eines dicken Enduro.



Also die am/dh-Kombination ist ja nix was mir eingefallen ist. Machen ja viele so. Heisst aber nicht dass das jetzt DIE Lösung ist. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wer Enduro als einzigstes Bike gut findet -> OK....Enduro/Rennrad -> OK....CC/Dirtbike -> OK..Mir isses wurscht  

Bzgl. meinen Beweggründen gehts um solche Sachen wie BG/KeFü, kleinere Rahmengröße, weiche Schlappen, kurzer Vorbau, etc....
Kleines Bsp.: Zum Touren eiern ist für mich ein 20" Bike besser, für dh ein 18"....Bashguard/2F-Kefü wär cool, zum aufm Waldweg rumlangweilen wären andererseits alle Gänge schön...die weiche Gummimischung gibt Grip, ist aber bockschwer zum treten...uswusw. Mit einem Enduro im Allgemeinen hat man jetzt einen Querschnitt, also ein Bike bei dem man einerseits sagen könnte "es kann alles relativ gut", andererseits könnte man sagen "es kann nichts richtig". So, und hier sind wir jetzt an dem Punkt an dem jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss wie man das Bike für den persönlichen Einsatzbereich empfindet. Also eher Tendenz zu "kann alles" oder "kann nichts richtig".



> Was die Garantie angeht: echte Garantie hast du nur 6 Monate, danach gilt die Beweislastumkehr.



Stimmt genau. War schlecht formuliert. Selbstverständlich 6Mo Garantie, dann 18Mo Gewährleistung.

Gruß


----------



## perponche (15. September 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Garantie gilt sowieso nur für Erstkäufer, da lohnt sich der Gebrauchtkauf nicht unbedingt.


Wenn Dir ein Hersteller so eine Schweinchen-schlau-Klausel in sein Kleingedrucktes reinschreibt (ich hab das so leibhaftig noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) dann kannst Du mit gleicher Schweinchen-schlau-Münze zurückzahlen: Du vereinbarst mit Deinem Verkäufer einen Eigentumsvorbehalt bis zur vollen Bezahlung des Kaufpreises und bleibst ihm - mit seinem Einverständnis - zwei Jahre lang 10 Euro schuldig. Und er ermächtigt Dich etwaige Garantieansprüche in seinem Namen geltend zu machen. Damit ist die Schweinchen-schlau-Klausel ausgehebelt und das ist ganz legal.
Bei den anständigen Herstellern, die eine großzügige Garantie geben, würde ich meinerseits anständig sein und nicht so verfahren.


----------



## traveller23 (15. September 2007)

falls noch jemand eines sucht, der Biketstore hat sein Ausstellungsrad grad im Angebot.


----------



## Magicforce (16. September 2007)

@traveller23
ich glaube Du meinst das Ultimate..
steht schon länger drin, und die bestehen auf Abholung..lohnt also nur wenn man um die Ecke wohnt..
wären für die meisten wohl mehr Treibstoffkosten als wenn man es beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> Wenn Dir ein Hersteller so eine Schweinchen-schlau-Klausel in sein Kleingedrucktes reinschreibt (ich hab das so leibhaftig noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) dann kannst Du mit gleicher Schweinchen-schlau-Münze zurückzahlen: Du vereinbarst mit Deinem Verkäufer einen Eigentumsvorbehalt bis zur vollen Bezahlung des Kaufpreises und bleibst ihm - mit seinem Einverständnis - zwei Jahre lang 10 Euro schuldig. Und er ermächtigt Dich etwaige Garantieansprüche in seinem Namen geltend zu machen. Damit ist die Schweinchen-schlau-Klausel ausgehebelt und das ist ganz legal.
> Bei den anständigen Herstellern, die eine großzügige Garantie geben, würde ich meinerseits anständig sein und nicht so verfahren.



Ich dachte, "Garantie gilt für Erstkäufer" wäre die normale gesetzliche Regelung.  
Bist du vom Fach?


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Klar, eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem DHler verstehe ich, keine Frage. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte das auch zu nutzen, ein DH 230 stünde schon im Wohnzimmer.  
Nur warum nicht aus dem 160 eine, wenn auch etwas überdimensionierte, Tourenmaschine machen. Genau das habe ich vor und kann, mangels Probefahrt im Gelände, nur hoffen das es keine Enttäuschung wird. Mit auf 130mm abgesenkter Lyrik fand ich das Ding schon richtig agil. 
Okay, an das spielerische Handling eines 130er kommt es nicht heran. Hast du schon etwas bestimmtes ausgesucht? Die 313er wurden für 1500 verscherbelt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> @traveller23
> ich glaube Du meinst das Ultimate..
> steht schon länger drin, und die bestehen auf Abholung..lohnt also nur wenn man um die Ecke wohnt..
> wären für die meisten wohl mehr Treibstoffkosten als wenn man es beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen würde



Stimmt, Bikestore verschickt grundsätzlich keine Lapierre. Der Hersteller verbietet es die Bikes online zu "verscherbeln", sie würden dann nicht mehr beliefert werden. Das dies allerdings selbst bei Gebrauchtbikes so gehandhabt wird, hm.


----------



## flori828 (16. September 2007)

Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Nur warum nicht aus dem 160 eine, wenn auch etwas Ã¼berdimensionierte, Tourenmaschine machen.



Hmm, was mÃ¼sste man denn Ã¤ndern um aus dem x160 ein AM zu bekommen. DÃ¤mpfer kann man lassen, Gabel mit 90-130mm FW und 32mm Standrohren, vielleicht nen lÃ¤ngeren Vorbau, NobbyNic 2,1....Puuh das wÃ¼rde aussehen  Ich wÃ¼rds eher nicht abspecken.



			
				Schleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon etwas bestimmtes ausgesucht? Die 313er wurden fÃ¼r 1500â¬ verscherbelt...



Ich fahr gelegentlich mit nem AMS rum. Ausgereiftes Bike. Optimal fÃ¼r Touren und zum Kondition bolzen. Die Federung ist (logischerweise) halt ziemlich schwach auf der Brust (imF RS Reba Dual Air 100mm und Manitou Radium 100mm). Da die 100mm nicht abgesenkt sind (abgesenkte Gabeln verschlechtern sich ja meistens), hat die Gabel halt auch ein gÃ¶ttliches Ansprechverhalten. Dem AMS hab ich schon einiges zugemutet, war auch schon richtig grÃ¼ndlich am Arsch. Naja, aber wie gesagt echt super zum Touren.

Stufe drÃ¼ber wÃ¤r dann bspw. das Stereo. Bin ich mal 4W Testgefahren. Hat mich nicht Ã¼berzeugt, viel schlechter als das AMS. In der AM-Klasse gibts ja unmengen von Bikes. Commencal Meta 5.5 find ich net schlecht, aber ich glaub die Gabel ist nicht absenkbar. 140mm sind zu viel fÃ¼r uphill. Die Lapierre Bikes in diesen Bereichen sind sicher auch gut. Kann ich aber gaar nichts drÃ¼ber sagen. 
Das 07er Enduro von Cube bin ich gefahren. Viele Probleme, hat im Endurobetrieb 2W gehalten   Das 08er "Enduro" ist jetzt leichter. Eigentlich net schlecht fÃ¼r Touren...die haben auf mich gehÃ¶rt *gg*. 13,x kg, Gabel absenkbar auf 100mm, von Haus aus mit NobbyNic *gg*. Sagen wir mal so: Ich melde bzgl. Endurobetrieb Bedenken an. Vielleicht ist es aber nicht schlecht um Touren zu fahren, und vielleichts gehts auch nicht gleich kaputt wenns __MAL__ grob wird. 

Zum DH: An ein DH230 denk ich nicht. Sieht geil aus, aber vieeeeel zu teuer und imF auch overdressed. Mir wÃ¼rde Stahlfedergabel+StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer, KeFÃ¼, breiter Lenker, stabile Felgen genÃ¼gen. Preislich liegen wir da bei 2000. Mir wÃ¼rde vom Bike her mit Kompromissen auch das x-160 entsprechend ausgestattet reichen. Beispiel: bei dem VPP von Lapierre wird imF der LuftdÃ¤mper ja mit mehr als 15Bar befeuert. Wahnsinn. FÃ¼rs dh hÃ¤tt ich gerne SF-DÃ¤mpfer. Da wird man einen StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer aber nur einsetzen kÃ¶nnen wenn man 2 Federn Ã¼bereinander stÃ¼lpt  Im Ernst: Gibts solche starken Federn und machen die Sinn oder ist das ANsprechverhaltung+Rebound komplett versaut?

GruÃ


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. September 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Zum DH: An ein DH230 denk ich nicht. Sieht geil aus, aber vieeeeel zu teuer und imF auch overdressed. Mir würde Stahlfedergabel+Stahlfederdämpfer, KeFü, breiter Lenker, stabile Felgen genügen. Preislich liegen wir da bei 2000. Mir würde vom Bike her mit Kompromissen auch das x-160 entsprechend ausgestattet reichen. Beispiel: bei dem VPP von Lapierre wird imF der Luftdämper ja mit mehr als 15Bar befeuert. Wahnsinn. Fürs dh hätt ich gerne SF-Dämpfer. Da wird man einen Stahlfederdämpfer aber nur einsetzen können wenn man 2 Federn übereinander stülpt  Im Ernst: Gibts solche starken Federn und machen die Sinn oder ist das ANsprechverhaltung+Rebound komplett versaut?
> 
> Gruß



Von DHlern hab ich keine Ahnung, das 230 stand halt neben dem 160 und lachte mich an.  
Der hohe Dämpferdruck macht mir auch Sorgen. Zur Probefahrt habe ich 220psi gebraucht, um nicht in den roten SAG zu kommen. Bei 230psi war, soweit ich mich entsinne, auch schon Ende der Herstellervorgabe.


----------



## Magicforce (19. September 2007)

Hallo
mal kurz ´ne Frage hat jemand vielleicht noch mal die Austattung vom
LT u. LTX + die Geometriedaten, auf der LP Seite sind diese ja nun leider nicht mehr zu finden, oder gibt es da so etwas wie ein Archiv und ich war nur zu blind es zu finden  


> Zur Probefahrt habe ich 220psi gebraucht, um nicht in den roten SAG zu kommen. Bei 230psi war, soweit ich mich entsinne, auch schon Ende der Herstellervorgabe.


beim 230er oder beim 160 ..? 
habe keine Ahnung wieviel psi da bei meiner Probefahrt drauf war..aber die Frage mit dem Gewicht betrifft glaube ich ohnehin die etwas schwereren unter uns,bzw. mich wahrscheinlich weniger da ich mit voller Ausrüstung wohl auf  max.75kg komme


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. September 2007)

Hi,

ich habe den Katalog. Im wesentlichen hat das LTX eine Lyrik U Turn statt Domain, einen Mavic Crossmax SX LRS statt Mavic 321, Deore hinten und Noname vorn, LX Kurbel statt Deore. Dann noch Kleinteile wie XT hinten anstelle der LX. Die Geo findest du hier auf Seite 1.
Ich bin das X 160 mit 220psi gefahren, wiege mit Ausruestung knapp 90kg, viel Spielraum bleibt da nicht.


----------



## Magicforce (19. September 2007)

ja so im groben hatte ich das auch noch im Kopf, hätte es halt nur gern schwarz auf weis gehabt um es mit anderen bikes in der Richtung zu vergleichen ..,vielleicht kannst Du´s ja scannen und hier posten..


> Die Geo findest du hier auf Seite 1.


im Katalog oder hier im thread ... 
habe nämlich grad die erste Seite 2mal gelesen, da ich dachte ich hätt´s eventuell übersehen


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. September 2007)

Hier die Geometrie.

Und, Google sei dank  : die Ausstattung des LTX. Scanner hab ich keinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (19. September 2007)

OK OK ..war grad noch auf Fahrradkiste,ist auch auf der 1.Seite verlinkt..hätte vielleicht mal auf die Bildchen klicken sollen .. 
aber die Geo habe ich echt net gefunden ...Danke !


----------



## Magicforce (20. September 2007)

so hab´noch mal den ganzen thread gelesen ..
@Waldschleicher...hattest Recht...die Info zur Geo stand aber auf Seite zwei  
@Type53..or the others ..
hat inzwischen mal jemand das 160 mit (3-fach )  Kettenführung gefahren ..
oder hat sich die Sache mit der Kette irgendwie anders erledigt ?
wäre für mich auf jeden Fall mal interessant ...


----------



## pat (21. September 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> hat inzwischen mal jemand das 160 mit (3-fach )  Kettenführung gefahren ...


ich fahr mit E13 DRS 2fach. in der galerie im 'zeigt her eure lapierres' thread hab ich bisschen was dazu geschrieben. detailfotos sollten noch folgen.

gruss pat


----------



## flori828 (30. September 2007)

Sooo, bin wieder aus Wildbad zurück  

Schadensbilanz:

3 rasierte Zähne vom großen Kettenblatt. Net rechtzeitig gezogen an einer der Steinstufen.
Dann hat die VR-Nabe vielleicht nen Schlag bekommen. Muss ich morgen mal genau schauen.

Aber sonst nix...nach 3 Tagen Bikepark ist das net übel für ein Enduro find ich  

Gruß


----------



## maggo.h (30. September 2007)

sei ma froh, dass das 3 zähne vom kettenblatt sind und nich vom kiefer.


----------



## flori828 (30. September 2007)

Hehe, stimmt. Ohne Helm kanns komisch werden aufm dh1  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (30. September 2007)

sach ich doch ..rockring und Kettenführung...
hey Pat ...was ist mit den versprochenen Bildern.. 
hatte in dem anderen Thread gepostet..hat keiner ´ne Meinung zu dem Thema  
wollte eigentlich Morgen zum örtlichen Händler ..
was klarmachen in Punkto X 160..
aber ich habe seit heute aus heiterem Himmel, Schmerzen wie Hölle im Bereich der Wirbelsäule wenn ich den Kopf nach unten oder nach rechts bewege..hoffe ich brauche demnächst nicht ´n AOK Chopper anstatt des LP... 
werd´morgen früh erstmal zum Doc. 

wünsch´euch eine schöne Woche.. 

 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## chris123 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Hat schon einmal jemand mit dem x-160 eine Alpenüberquerung gemacht? bzw haltet ihr es für möglich?


----------



## flori828 (5. Oktober 2007)

Heute mal alles geputzt, auseinandergebaut, gefettet, zusammengeschraubt.
Entwarnung bzgl. der VR-Nabe. Die hat nix. Hab aber gesehen dass das RS 360 Steckachsen-Schraub-Systen üble Kratzer an der Innenseite der Aufnahme verursacht. Sieht total billig aus das Sch...-Ding....Pah! Taiwan Steckachse ;-) 

@Magic
Wieviel Federweg hatn dein AOK Bike, und was für Bremsen?   
Bist wieder fit?

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2007)

Näxte Woche ist es (hoffentlich) soweit, mein LTX sollte dann eintrudeln.  
Die 08er XT liegt bereit, ein anderer LRS ist bestellt, wobei ich mir da noch nicht sicher bin. Gibt es irgendwo Bilder eines LTX mit schwarzem LRS?

@flori: Nun, da die X160 mit 20% verschleudert werden, da musst du deins ja praktisch behalten, oder?

@chris: Warum nicht? Wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist- Gabel abgesenkt, Dämpfer ruhig gestellt und ab.


----------



## chris123 (5. Oktober 2007)

ich denke vom gewicht her wirds schon gehen. mein jetziges bike wiegt "nur" 12kg aber ein bisschen kondition antrainieren und dann gehts im sommer ab 

sind eigentlich die mavic 321 bikepark light geeignet?also keine megajumps. nur die kleinen hüpfer ;-)


----------



## flori828 (6. Oktober 2007)

@Schleicher
Gratuliere, hast doch noch bei nem "alten" (echten) x-160 zugeschlagen.

Verkaufen werd ichs wohl schon....(im Frühjahr?). Ist aber echt keine Kritik am Bike. Liegt an meinem Einsatzbereich. Dass ich nicht mehr den Neupreis bekomme ist klar. 

Gruß


----------



## Magicforce (6. Oktober 2007)

> ein anderer LRS ist bestellt, wobei ich mir da noch nicht sicher bin.


heißt was ? 
kannst´den dann noch wieder abbestellen ..oder wie schaut das aus.. ? 
bin ja auch auf dem Silber hängengeblieben ..aber die Felgen sind dann doch sekundär...da wird scho irgendwas gehen .. 
@flori828
..so halbwegs wieder..keinen Termin beim Doc. bekommen ..nach zwei Tagen ging´s von allein weg..dachte schon das war´s jetzt,konnte mich kaum bewegen..war aber schon wieder single trails rocken am Feiertag 
werd´auf jeden Fall auch noch beim "alten" zuschlagen..wenn´s noch eines gibt..muss aber aus verschiedenen Gründen doch noch´n paar Tage abwarten 

 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Stevens59 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe seit gestern mein X-160... schaut hier....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4111075&postcount=137

Kann mir jemand eine gescheite Kettenführung empfehlen...

Danke im Voraus...

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## joeddy (7. Oktober 2007)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme,daß sie für 3-fach funktionieren soll,dann schau mal hier http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Olli


----------



## chris123 (7. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Muss mich nochmal an euch wenden. Will morgen ein x-160 Probe fahren. Leider hat der Händler nur eins in 47 und eins in 50er Rahmenhöhe da.

Ich bin 179 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. Meint Ihr es lohnt sich für mich hinzufahren (100km) oder bräuchte ich auf jeden Fall das 43cm Modell?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (7. Oktober 2007)

chris schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat der Händler nur eins in 47 und eins in 50er Rahmenhöhe da



Ein 43cm Rahmen bei ~180/85 ??  
Nee,nee,nee....das passt schon mit den Bikes die dein Händler hat (höchstens du fährst TRIAL (nicht Trail  ) oder so).

Gruß


----------



## chris123 (8. Oktober 2007)

war gerade das 47er angucken, aber passt vom oberrohr nicht. mein schritt hängt da schon direkt aufm oberrohr. so ein scheiss, von der oberrohrlänge hats gut gepasst :-(

habe nur die befürchtung das das 43 auch nicht passt bzw zu kurz ist


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Oktober 2007)

chris123 schrieb:


> war gerade das 47er angucken, aber passt vom oberrohr nicht. mein schritt hängt da schon direkt aufm oberrohr. so ein scheiss, von der oberrohrlänge hats gut gepasst :-(
> 
> habe nur die befürchtung das das 43 auch nicht passt bzw zu kurz ist



Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist die Oberrohrhöhe bei allen drei Größen gleich. So gesehen nützt dir das 43er auch nicht mehr. Ich hänge meinen Schritt immer auf den Sattel.


----------



## chris123 (8. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hat mich ein anderer händler versunsichert.

er sagte es sei normal das man bei einem bike mit solch einem großen federweg nicht viel platz zwischen den genitalien und dem oberrohr hat. ist das die wahrheit?kanns mir nicht vorstellen.

wieviel platz habt ihr zwischen oberrohr und genitalien wenn ihr auf dem boden steht ?? bitte helft mir  will das bike 


edit:gabel war ganz ausgefahren


----------



## Magicforce (8. Oktober 2007)

> er sagte es sei normal das man bei einem bike mit solch einem großen federweg nicht viel platz zwischen den genitalien und dem oberrohr hat. ist das die wahrheit?kanns mir nicht vorstellen.


Ja ist es ..!!
bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem bike und habe in der Zwischenzeit so einige Hersteller durch, dabei habe ich mich auf keinem so richtig wohl gefühlt, ich bin ca.1,73 und hatte meist auch mit Größe S meine Probleme..bei dem Bike allerdings nicht !
such´mal hier im Thread hatte mal etwas ausführlicher zu meinem Test geschrieben..
würde Dir also schon zu Größe M raten ..


> wieviel platz habt ihr zwischen oberrohr und genitalien wenn ihr auf dem boden steht ??


ca. zwei Finger breit .. 
das macht aber nichts wenn man darauf sitzt


----------



## chris123 (8. Oktober 2007)

ja das das beim sitzen nichts macht is mir klar ;-)

allerdings habe ich die befürchtung das man auch mal absteigt (und das sowohl gewollt, als auch ungewollt und das kann schmerzahft sein)

wie sieht das bei euch anderen x-160 besitzern aus? auch nur 2 fingerbreit platz?


----------



## svensonn (8. Oktober 2007)

hallo chris123,

ich habe auch nur 2 Fingerbreit Platz. Fahre das X-160 in M, habe Beininnenlänge von 84cm. Es geht sich eben so aus. Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Eiereinschlägen............. Aber durch den Dämpfer und der Umlenkung sind alle 160er Rahmen gleich hoch, egal ob S,M oder L, nur die Oberrohrlänge variiert.
Deshalb baut Lapierre 08 keine VPP´s mehr bei den 160ern, durch das neue Konzept kann die Höhe des Oberrohrs variieren, die Franzosen haben ihren Fehler bemerkt, dass es auch einige Menschen mit kurzen Beinen gibt die viel Federweg wollen.

Möchte mein X-160 eventuell verkaufen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## perponche (8. Oktober 2007)

chris123 schrieb:


> jetzt hat mich ein anderer händler verunsichert.
> er sagte es sei normal das man bei einem bike mit solch einem großen federweg * nicht viel platz zwischen den genitalien und dem oberrohr*  hat. ist das die wahrheit?kanns mir nicht vorstellen.
> wieviel platz habt ihr zwischen oberrohr und genitalien wenn ihr auf dem boden steht ?? bitte helft mir  will das bike
> edit:gabel war ganz ausgefahren


Wenn ich mir das genau überlege kommen mir Zweifel, ob es überhaupt realexistierende Unfallsituationen gibt bei denen es eine Rolle spielt ob man zwei fingerbreit (oder daumenbreit) mehr Platz zwischen Oberrohr und den Orchideen gehabt hat oder nicht - denn um diese Größenordnung geht es. Ich lasse meine Unfälle und Flugnummern Revue passieren und die Zweifel verstärken sich. Schlüsselbeinbruch, Kahnbeinbruch, Rippenprellungen, Schürfwunden und Hämathome, das übliche halt: wenn ich "abgestiegen" bin habe ich *nie*  mit dem Oberrohr Probleme gehabt in dem Sinne von "gerade nochmal gut gegangen mit den Orchideen". O.k., wenn man sich nicht im guten Moment vom Bike trennt: das Oberrohr hat mir beim seitlichen Abschmieren schmerzhaft das darunterliegende Knie gedallert u.ä.m., hat aber nix mit der Überstandshöhe zu tun. 
Ich hab beim Bike-Kauf auch immer brav gemessen ob die Überstandshöhe 'stimmt' - aber vielleicht ist alles nur ein nachgeplapperter Aberglaube? Außer man hat sein erstes MTB gekauft, fährt los und hält an der ersten Ampel: dann kann alles passieren, auch das.


----------



## flori828 (8. Oktober 2007)

Muhahahaha, da hat der Perponche recht. DIe Situationen mit denen man beidbeinig nach vorne Richtung Lenker springt und dann 10cm vorm Steuersatz die Glocken läuten hört, sind glaub ich echt selten   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris123 (8. Oktober 2007)

wie siehts denn bei dir mit dem überstandsfreiraum aus?auch so knapp bemessen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Oktober 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das genau überlege kommen mir Zweifel, ob es überhaupt realexistierende Unfallsituationen gibt bei denen es eine Rolle spielt ob man zwei fingerbreit (oder daumenbreit) mehr Platz zwischen Oberrohr und den Orchideen gehabt hat oder nicht - denn um diese Größenordnung geht es. Ich lasse meine Unfälle und Flugnummern Revue passieren und die Zweifel verstärken sich. Schlüsselbeinbruch, Kahnbeinbruch, Rippenprellungen, Schürfwunden und Hämathome, das übliche halt



Naja, es muss ja nicht immer gleich der ultimative Abflug sein. Mal eben kurz an einer Stufe hängengeblieben und einfach "verreckt"... Ich war schon manchmal über die große Schrittfreiheit meines Stumpis froh.  Was mich jedoch nicht vom X 160 abhält.


----------



## SteVe7 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde genug Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt kann gar nicht sein. Mein Bike ist deswegen am Wochenende fast im Graben gelandet 
Auch nur mal eben an nem großen Stein hängengeblieben....


----------



## chris123 (8. Oktober 2007)

SteVe7 schrieb:


> Ich finde genug Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt kann gar nicht sein. Mein Bike ist deswegen am Wochenende fast im Graben gelandet
> Auch nur mal eben an nem großen Stein hängengeblieben....




sei mir nicht böse, aber ich verstehe deinen post nicht so ganz.


----------



## traveller23 (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich steig nie so ab. Wenn ich überraschend stehenbleiben muß, dann geht es sich immer aus, das ich das Rad seitlich wegkippe. Wenns steilbergab geht, steig ich wenn, dann nach hinten ab.

Würde mir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Magicforce (8. Oktober 2007)

> Muhahahaha, da hat der Perponche recht. DIe Situationen mit denen man beidbeinig nach vorne Richtung Lenker springt und dann 10cm vorm Steuersatz die Glocken läuten hört, sind glaub ich echt selten


das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht ...ich muss da schon mehr oder weniger auf den Sattel klettern..und wenn ich irgendwo anhalte ( Ampel, oder sonst wo im Gelände ) muss ich natürlich nach vorn "abspringen" ..
habe dann aber noch die zwei, drei cm Platz..das muss halt reichen, wie gesagt bei dem bike geht´s ..bei vielen anderen kam ich da garnicht zurecht..und soo viele bikes gibt es glaube ich gar nicht in XS  
und nach dem was ich hier schon so gelesen habe, das Leute die noch kleiner sind, bikes fahren , die ich z.B. als unangenehm oder nicht fahrbar empfand..
muss es halt so gehen ..oder man bleibt beim HT 


> Also ich steig nie so ab. Wenn ich überraschend stehenbleiben muß, dann geht es sich immer aus, das ich das Rad seitlich wegkippe. Wenns steilbergab geht, steig ich wenn, dann nach hinten ab.


..oder so, meinte ich doch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (8. Oktober 2007)

chris123 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn bei dir mit dem überstandsfreiraum aus?auch so knapp bemessen?



Meinst du mich? Mit Beinlänge ~89 und Rahmengröße "L" (is ja sowieso egal) hab ich mich noch nie beengt gefühlt.



			
				magic schrieb:
			
		

> das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht ...ich muss da schon mehr oder weniger auf den Sattel klettern..und wenn ich irgendwo anhalte ( Ampel, oder sonst wo im Gelände ) muss ich natürlich nach vorn "abspringen" ..



Ja klar, aber da springst doch net auf halber Länge aufs Oberrohr, sondern stellst dich ganz hinten (tiefster Punkt Oberrohr) rein. Da hats noch locker Platz damit alles swingt 

Gruß


----------



## perponche (9. Oktober 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> ...ich muss da schon mehr oder weniger auf den Sattel klettern..und wenn ich irgendwo anhalte ( Ampel, oder sonst wo im Gelände ) ...


Vorläufige Zusammenfassung: dann reduziert es sich mow auf ein Komfort-Problem beim Langsamfahren, bei Start und Stop? Da stimme ich zu. Beim Umstieg von FW 100 auf FW 130 hat der Startvorgang bei mir auch erst einmal "uncool" ausgesehen wie ich dem "hihihihi" meiner Holden entnehmen konnte...
Zusatzfrage: wie machens denn die RR-Kollegen von der Straße, die fahren doch einige Nummern größere Rahmen und das ohne Sloping?


----------



## paule k (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe 'nen 59 RR-Rahmen und einen 46er am MTB. Dennoch ist der Sattel bei gleicher Sitzhöhe am MTB bezogen auf den Boden deutlich höher. Irgendwo muss der Federweg ja schließlich auch hin. Ich denke da noch mit Grausen an meinen Erstkontakt mit meiner Yamaha 600 TT, das Ding war so was von hoch, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.
So ein bisschen Luft über'm Oberrohr finde ich allerdings gerade beim MTB auch ganz angenehm, da muss ich doch schon öfter mal mit dem Fuß aus dem Pedal.


----------



## Stevens59 (22. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend Community....

habe heute abend versucht eine KF von Heim 3Guide zu verbauen, bin dort aber verzweifelt. Durch die Abkantung der KF zum Rahmen hin (Tretlager-Montage) kollidiert diese mit dem Rahmen... 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Dreist 3G ohne Rockring (von g-junkies) oder einer anderen günstigen schaltbaren KF? 

Danke für Eure Infos und Hinweise...

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## belten (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
ich habe letzte Woche mit Erfolg einen e.thirteen bashguard mit Blackspire stinger Kettenführung an meinem x-160 verbaut. Ich hoffe, dir reichen vorne 2 Kettenblätter. 
Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Magicforce (25. Oktober 2007)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Community....
> 
> habe heute abend versucht eine KF von Heim 3Guide zu verbauen, bin dort aber verzweifelt. Durch die Abkantung der KF zum Rahmen hin (Tretlager-Montage) kollidiert diese mit dem Rahmen...
> 
> ...



bist Du inzwischen weiter mit der Geschichte, hätte auch gern sowas, habe aber bislang nichts dazu gefunden ...
kannst Du mal Bilder davon machen ..wo´s nicht passt ...kann mir da so schlecht vorstellen ..zwei Kettenblätter reichen mir nämlich auch nicht ..  


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Stevens59 (26. Oktober 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> bist Du inzwischen weiter mit der Geschichte, hätte auch gern sowas, habe aber bislang nichts dazu gefunden ...
> kannst Du mal Bilder davon machen ..wo´s nicht passt ...kann mir da so schlecht vorstellen ..zwei Kettenblätter reichen mir nämlich auch nicht ..
> 
> 
> ...




guten morgen, ja bin ich...  

habe nach mehreren Recherchen und Telefonaten jetzt die Dreist von den G-Junkies geordert, nachdem ich mit Oliver Block telefoniert habe. Der war auch der Meinung, nachdem ich ihm mein Prob geschildert habe, dass die Aufkantung an der Heim KF durchaus zur Stabilisierung dient, und die nicht entfernt oder gar ausgeklingt werden sollte. Hatte auch noch eine Shaman im Visier, aber die soll ja nur bedingt für 3-fach geeignet sein, wenn auch in der Carbon Ausführung nur 80 gr. wiegen soll. 

Und über die Dreist ist ja auch einiges in diesem Forum geschrieben worden, soll auch nicht wirklich übermäßig laut laufen, auf dem kleinen und mittleren sogar kaum Geräusche machen soll...

Pics kann ich Dir leider nicht machen, da meine Digicam defekt ist... Ich kann Dir aber gerne das Prob am Telefon erklären, wenn Du willst. Dann bitte PN...

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## perponche (30. Oktober 2007)

Ultimates gibts um ca. 1.000,-- reduziert (nur 43 cm; 47 cm) hier:
http://www.rivierabike.com/voir_lapierrex160ultimate.html


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. November 2007)

Was soll ich sagen:





 
Jetzt scheitert die Probefahrt doch tatsächlich an den fehlenden Latex Schläuchen (habe die Laufräder getauscht). Kein Händler hier hat die mit passendem Ventil, wird halt wieder online bestellt. Bei dem Wetter vergeht einem sowieso alles- das schöne Teil soll in den Schlamm?  
Schrauben kann so schön sein.
Hat schon jemand den hinteren Schaltzug durchgängig verlegt? 
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher: 





Geht entweder innen vorbei, was mir nicht richtig gefallen würde, oder sollte ich die beiden Anschläge unter der Kettenstrebe einfach aufbohren?


----------



## Stevens59 (6. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... deinem chefmech scheint dein neues schätzchen ja auch sehr gut zu gefallen...

habe mich bisher geweigert meins mit in den schlamm zu nehmen...

anstatt die anschläge aufzubohren, würd ich eine Magura Leitungsführung nehmen... look here.....  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Magura-Ersatzteile-Shop/Leitungen-und-Leitungszubehoer/Magura-Leitungsfuehrung-Alu-2-Stk-0721214::4772.html

... viel spaß weiterhin beim schrauben....  

grüße

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. November 2007)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> ... deinem chefmech scheint dein neues schätzchen ja auch sehr gut zu gefallen...
> 
> *Und wie! Der hat ja in den 2 Jahren Beschäftigungsverhältnis auch noch nie ein sauberes Bike gesehen. Vielleicht habe ich sein "dadad putt" aber auch nur falsch interpretiert.  *
> 
> ...



Gruß, Kai


----------



## Stevens59 (7. November 2007)

hallo kai,

ich persönlich würde die anschläge nicht aufbohren, aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache.... 

ist die bremsleitung auf deinem "aua2" pic zu kurz ? bei meinem ist die bremsleitung in der führung an der gabel mit einem kabelbinder gesichert...  

...bist du ein so langer, dass du einen L Rahmen fährst?

fühle mich auf meinem M sehr wohl, obwohl ich 192 cm lang bin...  

grüße

ralf


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. November 2007)

Nönö, die Bremsleitung passt schon und war auch mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt- so fest, das dieser eine schöne Quetschung hinterlassen hat. Daher das Bild.


> ühle mich auf meinem M sehr wohl, obwohl ich 192 cm lang bin...


Hmmm, ich (1,88/88)bin beide Größen gefahren, allerdings nur kurz auf der Strasse. Da die Wuchtbrumme bei mir eher als Tourenbike genutzt wird, hoffe ich doch die richtige Größe gewählt zu haben?! Einen Tick länger, mehr Vortrieb. Die M fühlte sich allerdings auch gut an. Wäre wahrscheinlich besser im Bikepark. 
Was mich ja sehr geärgert hat: die bereits vor Wochen extra bestellte Syntace Superlock passt nicht aufs Sattelrohr! Das verjüngt sich oben, leider ist der abgedrehte Bereich viel zu kurz für die Superlock Klemme.   Da könnten Wasser und Dreck seitlich reinlaufen. 

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Stevens59 (8. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nönö, die Bremsleitung passt schon und war auch mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt- so fest, das dieser eine schöne Quetschung hinterlassen hat. Daher das Bild.



ok, jetzt verstehe ich das auch.... 



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich (1,88/88)bin beide Größen gefahren, allerdings nur kurz auf der Strasse. Da die Wuchtbrumme bei mir eher als Tourenbike genutzt wird, hoffe ich doch die richtige Größe gewählt zu haben?! Einen Tick länger, mehr Vortrieb. Die M fühlte sich allerdings auch gut an. Wäre wahrscheinlich besser im Bikepark.



... ich hatte auch nur gelegenheit, es auf der strasse zu testen, leo aus dem bikeladen meines vertrauens ist aber mit mir zusammen zu dem entschluß gekommen, dass das M sehr gut passt, und auf den Trails auch ein bisschen agiler als ein L wäre. Und da ich mich auf dem M sehr wohl gefühlt habe, habe ich halt diese Größe gewählt... 



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was mich ja sehr geärgert hat: die bereits vor Wochen extra bestellte Syntace Superlock passt nicht aufs Sattelrohr! Das verjüngt sich oben, leider ist der abgedrehte Bereich viel zu kurz für die Superlock Klemme.   Da könnten Wasser und Dreck seitlich reinlaufen.



hmm... das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, zumal mit der Syntace auch gefallen würde...

Welchen LRS hast du denn gewählt? Hast Du nur einen Framekit gekauft und den Rest selbst zusammengestellt, oder alles rausgeschmissen und baust es nach Deinem Geschmack auf?

Um es ein wenig zu pimpen, werde ich wohl erst einmal alle silber farbenen Schrauben gegen solche in schwarz tauschen, zumindest die die nicht an exponierter Stelle sitzen, soll heißen, die die man besser nicht in Alu schwarz nehmen sollte...

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. November 2007)

Ich habe mein LTX mit 20% als Ausläufer komplett gekauft. Die Mavic LR werde ich noch veräußern, dafür steht ein Hope Hoops (mit DT 5.1) im Keller. Dann kommt die 2008er XT drann, die Truvativ Stylo und vorn eine 200er Scheibe. Statt der Superlock muss nun die Stützendichtung von Syntace reichen, Little Joe... Im Moment warte ich noch auf ein paar Teile. Den Sattel habe ich direkt im Shop gelassen, der Specialized Rival von 2007 ist genial!
Nächster Punkt wäre dann die 350 Gramm Sattelstütze, vielleicht noch das Cockpit, die Titec Griffe sparen nochmal 80gr- ich war zu oft im Leichtbauforum.


----------



## Cannon (8. November 2007)

Ich hätt noch mein LTX von diesem Jahr abzugeben, Komplett um 2230,- 
Wenns wen interessiert..........

Greetz, Cannon


----------



## chris123 (8. November 2007)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Stevens59 (8. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich habe mein LTX mit 20% als Ausläufer komplett gekauft.


...dann hast du aber gut gehandelt, ich habe lediglich 10% bekommen.... 



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Mavic LR werde ich noch veräußern, dafür steht ein Hope Hoops (mit DT 5.1) im Keller.



...ist der lrs denn soviel leichter als der serienmäßige crossmax sx? oder hast du ihn aus stabilitätsgründen getauscht....



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nächster Punkt wäre dann die 350 Gramm Sattelstütze


... du meinst die die sich um 80 mm absenken lässt  

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. November 2007)

Endlich auf eigenen Füßen:





Entgegen meinen Befürchtungen sieht der schwarze LRS super aus. 

@Ralf: Den Preis hat der Händler offiziell auf seine HP angeboten, ohne handeln. Das Bike wurde auch extra in F für mich bestellt. Vielleicht mussten die lager für 2008 geräumt werden... Aber tröste dich, während du schon Spass mit dem X160 hattest, liegt hier nun Schnee.  
Den LRS habe ich unter anderem deshalb  getauscht, keine Ahnung wie ernst das Thema ist. Bei meinem Glück meide ich das Risiko lieber. Eigentlich schade, der SX sieht sehr edel aus.

Was ich noch fragen möchte: zum Bike gab es ein allgemeines Handbuch, da stehen jedoch keine Drehmomente für die Hinterbaulager drinn. Habt ihr noch etwas anderes bekommen? 
War zum Crossmax SX bei euch eine Anleitung und das Werkzeug zur Einstellung eines Lagers dabei (steht so in der Artikelbeschreibung des LRS)? Den möchte ich verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteVe7 (11. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> da stehen jedoch keine Drehmomente für die Hinterbaulager drinn.


Das gleiche Problem hab ich bei meinem X-Control 513 auch.
Und von Lapierre bekomm ich nur die Antwort: Suche sie einen Lapierre Händler auf....


----------



## Flash1986 (11. November 2007)

Hallo geschätzte Lapierre Fahrer,

Habe Gestern einen gebrauchten Lapierre X160 Rahmen bekommen, und habe gleich mal soweit es gegangen ist umgebaut...
Hintere Hydraulikleitung ist zu kurz und da muss ne neue rein.
vllt. gleich ne Stahlflex  

Hier mal ein Bild wie es im Moment aussieht:







Gefahren bin ich leider nicht recht viel, da im Moment die Sattelstütze nicht ganz passt und beim draufsetzten durchrutscht. Aber da eh schon seit 48 Std. Regen ist verpasst man ja nicht viel.  

Viele Grüße


Sebastian


----------



## Stevens59 (12. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Endlich auf eigenen Füßen:
> Entgegen meinen Befürchtungen sieht der schwarze LRS super aus.



Herzlichen Glüchwunsch, es nimmt ja langsam Gestalt an....  



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> @Ralf: Den Preis hat der Händler offiziell auf seine HP angeboten, ohne handeln. Das Bike wurde auch extra in F für mich bestellt. Vielleicht mussten die lager für 2008 geräumt werden... Aber tröste dich, während du schon Spass mit dem X160 hattest, liegt hier nun Schnee.



...naja, so richtig Spaß hatte ich auf Grund der Wetterlage auch noch nicht. Dieses Gefühl werde ich wohl erst im nächsten Frühjahr so richtig haben, wenn der Boden von Matsch und ähnlichem befreit ist...  



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Den LRS habe ich unter anderem deshalb  getauscht, keine Ahnung wie ernst das Thema ist. Bei meinem Glück meide ich das Risiko lieber. Eigentlich schade, der SX sieht sehr edel aus.



hmm, das was man dort lesen kann, stimmt auch mich nachdenklich....





Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen möchte: zum Bike gab es ein allgemeines Handbuch.



.... noch nicht einmal das habe ich von meinem Händler bekommen...


----------



## Magicforce (12. November 2007)

> ...naja, so richtig Spaß hatte ich auf Grund der Wetterlage auch noch nicht. Dieses Gefühl werde ich wohl erst im nächsten Frühjahr so richtig haben, wenn der Boden von Matsch und ähnlichem befreit ist...


deshalb steht meins auch immer noch beim Händler ...bei dem Sauwetter ist mir das zu schade und ich würde ohnehin nicht damit fahren ..aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden .. 


> hmm, das was man dort lesen kann, stimmt auch mich nachdenklich....


...auch ein Grund warum ich es noch nicht abgeholt habe..was die Laufräder angeht kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich entscheiden ...Laufräder behalten oder doch tauschen...finde den LRS eigentlich sehr schön und würde ihn auch gern behalten,bin aber durch die Beiträge hier im Forum bezüglich der Crossmax eher skeptisch .. Ich hatte dann mit dem Händler über die beschriebenen Probleme gesprochen...daraufhin hat er mir das komplette Laufrad auseinander gebaut und gezeigt ...nach seinem dafürhalten wäre das eher zu vernachlässigen und Probleme eher auf ständiges oder unsachgemäßes rumfummeln zurückzuführen ..er kann aber die bedenken verstehen und ich soll mir mal in aller Ruhe überlegen was ich nun damit machen möchte ..habe das bike angezahlt und kann es nun abholen wann immer ich will...da in der Werkstatt steht es aber sicher....momentan denke ich das ich die Laufräder erstmal behalten werde ..aber das schwankt von Zeit zu Zeit ..


----------



## Stevens59 (12. November 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> deshalb steht meins auch immer noch beim Händler ...bei dem Sauwetter ist mir das zu schade und ich würde ohnehin nicht damit fahren ..aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden ..


...deshalb steht meins bei mir im wohnzimmer... und darf es wenigstens optisch genießen... mir geht es ebenso, vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu schade, um es beim dem wetter draußen zu bewegen. mehr als eine kleine runde (vor wochen) bei uns durch die herrenhäuser gärten war bisher noch nicht drin...


----------



## Magicforce (12. November 2007)

> ...deshalb steht meins bei mir im wohnzimmer... und darf es wenigstens optisch genießen...


habe mein Rad steht im Schlafzimmer dann sehe ich es beim einschlafen und aufwachen .. 
wäre natürlich schön wenn sich das x160 dazugesellen würde .. 
ist aber eher eine rationale Entscheidung ..da ich so nicht schon ein paar Monate der Garantie weg habe obwohl ich garnicht damit gefahren bin ..werd´s deshalb  erst Anfang nächsten Jahres abholen ..so schwer es auch fällt ...vielleicht habe ich mir bis dahin auch die Sache mit dem Laufrädern endgültig überlegt ...
soo ich schwing mich jetzt mal auf ´s HT und dreh´ne Runde ..es regnet grade langsamer ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2007)

Na hallo, es leben doch noch ein paar Enduristen.  
Also hat keiner die Drehmomentwerte bekommen, bei all den Schräubchen am Hinterbau? (@Ralf: das einfache Handbuch ist auch witzlos- nix verpasst) 
Dann werde ich den Händler nochmal löchern. 
Den hinteren Schaltzug habe ich nun auch durchgängig verlegt, macht sich eigentlich gut. Nur etwas schwergängig fühl sich die Schaltung an.

Was die Crossmax angeht, sowohl Händler als auch zwei seiner Schrauber haben unabhängig voneinander versichert, das sie in den über 10 Jahren Mavic Vertretung noch nie Probleme mit diesem Freilauflager hatten. Das glaube ich ihnen auch, denn das Bike hätte ich so oder so mit dem Satz gekauft. Die Hope hatte ich da schon. Der Freilauf der Hope Nabe ist abartig, klingt wie wie ein Kampfbomber im Sturzflug.  
Wenn ich es solange aushalte, dann hängt mein LTX Weihnachten an der Wohnzimmerwand, neben dem Baum.  

@Flash1986: Das ist ein 2006er Modell, oder? Sehe ich das richtig, da sind Mavic 317 verbaut?


----------



## pat (13. November 2007)

ich fahr mein LTX seit august '07. mit den crossmax SX. ich hab auch gelesen, was  dazu im forum steht. forumsmeinungen bin ich allerdings noch nie unbesehen gefolgt, im lauf der jahre kennt man die eigendynamiken hier drin. auch mein freund/händler sowie andere verlässliche stimmen haben kein mavic-freilaufproblem. die ursache scheint eher, dass mit unsachgemässem rumbasteln und einstellen an den mavics verschlimmbessert werden kann. im gegensatz zu eingepressten industrielagern, die sind idioten-proof, da gibts nix einzustellen.
der langen rede kurzer sinn, ich hab beschlossen, den für meinen geschmack und einsatzbereich ziemlich filigranen sx-radsatz zu fahren bis er halt vielleicht mal in die knie geht und dann auf was robusteres zu wechseln. nach drei monaten einsatz, vorwiegend tourenfreeride auf verblockten, z.t. sehr steinigen und anspruchsvollen trails kann ich sagen: keine höhen- oder seitenschläge, seidenfeiner lauf, kein freilaufspiel spürbar. dafür merkt man deutlich den agilitätsgewinn durch die geringere schwungmasse. auch mit tubeless hab ich mich mittlerweile angefreundet. der knackpunkt sind die ust-ventile, die waren original mässig sorgfältig eingesetzt. nachdem das korrigiert war, geht der luftverlust nun gegen null. alles in allem, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den sx.  von langzeiterfahrung möchte ich aber ganz klar nicht sprechen, wir werden nächstes jahr um diese zeit sehen.

@ sebastian: schickes radl, stimmige farbkombinationen, grau mit paar dosierten roten tupfern. gefällt mir. nur die schwindsüchtigen felgen sollten etwas stabilerem weichen.

gruss pat


----------



## Flash1986 (13. November 2007)

> @ sebastian: schickes radl, stimmige farbkombinationen, grau mit paar dosierten roten tupfern. gefÃ¤llt mir. nur die schwindsÃ¼chtigen felgen sollten etwas stabilerem weichen.





> @Flash1986: Das ist ein 2006er Modell, oder? Sehe ich das richtig, da sind Mavic 317 verbaut?



Hallo,

Danke fÃ¼r das Lob... Das mit der Farbe war ein ganzschÃ¶ner Akt, bis man viele (gut aussehende) rote Teile gefunden hat. Aber dank Hope und Salsa bin ich fÃ¼ndig geworden. 
Die Felgen sind Mavic 317 mit Shimano Nabe - richtig. Werden aber in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen getauscht. Will mir rote Naben holen und natÃ¼rlich bessere/breitere Felgen. Weiss allerdings nochnicht was. Habt ihr ne Idee sagen wir bis 350â¬ der Satz?
Mit den "alten" Mavic 317 die dann Ã¼brig sind werde ich mir dann ein leichtes Hardtail aufbauen.  

GruÃ


----------



## perponche (13. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Also hat keiner die Drehmomentwerte bekommen, bei all den Schräubchen am Hinterbau? (@Ralf: das einfache Handbuch ist auch witzlos- nix verpasst) Dann werde ich den Händler nochmal löchern.


ich hab die Frage mal an die frz Kollegen vom dortigen X160-Thread weitergereicht, über das Ergebnis werde ich berichten:


			
				perponche' date='13/11/2007 à 10:05' post='2387570 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonjour d'Allemagne,
> du coté du forum X 160 chez nous on demande votre aide s.v.p.:
> il s'agit de savoir les valeurs  pour serrer correctement la visserie de la suspension arrière (nm (?? newton-mètres?? la force = le moment?)
> Dans la documentation que l'on recoit à l'achat on en trouve rien, du coté LP Dijon soit on repond pas du tout soit on dit: veuillez vous adresser à votre vendeur. Qui en sait rien du tout non plus et qui n'est pas capable de communiquer avec LP à cause de la barriére de langue. C'est un peu Kafka, devant le chateau.
> ...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> ich hab die Frage mal an die frz Kollegen vom dortigen X160-Thread weitergereicht, über das Ergebnis werde ich berichten:



Danke!


----------



## Stevens59 (13. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Na hallo, es leben doch noch ein paar Enduristen.



find ich auch klasse  



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Den hinteren Schaltzug habe ich nun auch durchgängig verlegt, macht sich eigentlich gut. Nur etwas schwergängig fühl sich die Schaltung an.



...vielleicht die züge etwas zu eng verlegt? wie hast du sie denn nun durchgängig verlegt, mit kabelbinder?



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was die Crossmax angeht, sowohl Händler als auch zwei seiner Schrauber haben unabhängig voneinander versichert, das sie in den über 10 Jahren Mavic Vertretung noch nie Probleme mit diesem Freilauflager hatten. Das glaube ich ihnen auch, denn das Bike hätte ich so oder so mit dem Satz gekauft.



... das und die aussage von pat stimmt mich schon wieder ein wenig gelassener...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2007)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> find ich auch klasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Züge liegen ganz ähnlich wie original. Am Unterrohr mit Kabelbindern an die 3 Bremsschlauchhalter, dann durch die Ösen unter dem Tretlager durch, an der Kettenstrebe innen am ersten Anschlag vorbei (da liegt der Zug etwas beengt). Nun habe ich keinen direkten Vergleich, ist mein erster durchgängiger Schaltzug und eine komplett neue 08er XT. Schaun wir mal.

Was mir zum Handbuch noch einfällt: Lapierres Einteilung der Fahrwerke nach dem Einsatz. Sinngemäß dürfen da Hardtails nie den Bodenkontakt verlieren, Fullys bis 130mm dürfen den Bodenkontakt *kurzzeitig* verlieren, keine Sprünge, über 130mm keine Beschränkungen. 10m Drop- ich komme.  
Leider bieten die auf Fullys nur 2 Jahre Garantie, der Händler hatte etwas von 5 Jahren erzählt.


----------



## Stevens59 (28. November 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> ich hab die Frage mal an die frz Kollegen vom dortigen X160-Thread weitergereicht, über das Ergebnis werde ich berichten:



up... 

zum einen, um den fred mal wieder zu "beleben"

zum anderen, ob sich denn hinsichtlich der Drehmomente schon etwas getan hat...

allen noch einen angenehmen mittwoch...

grüße

ralf


----------



## perponche (28. November 2007)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> up...
> zum einen, um den fred mal wieder zu "beleben"
> zum anderen, ob sich denn hinsichtlich der Drehmomente schon etwas getan hat...


Negativ. Die frz Kollegen haben sich köstlich amüsiert und das ganze - sehr freundschaftlich - als "différence culturelle" eingestuft: sie machens offenbar alle nach Gefühl. Auskunft: man solle halt richtig fest anziehen - Ausnahme man sei wie Arnold Schwarzenegger, dann solle man sich mäßigen -  und mit Loctite sichern.  In dem Riesenmegamonster-Thread zum X 160 nicht hat sich nicht ein einziger Drehmomentenschlüssel-Parteigänger geoutet. Vielleicht haben sie einfach mehr Gefühl auf der anderen Seite des Rheins?


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. November 2007)

Hm, sind wir nun also zu pingelig, oder haben die alle einen an der Dattel?  Was sollen wir denn den laaangen Winter machen?
Naja, mein X ist zwar schon eine Weile fertig, bei dem Wetter verkneife ich mir aber die Probefahrt. Zum rumeiern auf Schnee und Eis geht mein Stumpi gut genug.
Die Lyrik werde ich vielleicht schon ungefahren einschicken lassen. Keine Spürbare Änderung bei Verstellung der Druckstufen, Buchsen klackern auch leise....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevens59 (29. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> oder haben die alle einen an der Dattel?  Was sollen wir denn den laaangen Winter machen?



vielleicht ein paar schräubkens austauschen, z.b. die silbernen griffschellen-schrauben der oro gegen schwarze tauschen... sieht übrigens wesentlich stylischer so aus....



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Naja, mein X ist zwar schon eine Weile fertig, bei dem Wetter verkneife ich mir aber die Probefahrt. Zum rumeiern auf Schnee und Eis geht mein Stumpi gut genug.



ich werde wohl auch wirklich erst bei schönem, offenen, trockenen wetter eine ausfahrt wagen...



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Lyrik werde ich vielleicht schon ungefahren einschicken lassen. Keine Spürbare Änderung bei Verstellung der Druckstufen, Buchsen klackern auch leise....



hmm, das liest sich nicht wirklich gut... wobei ich finde, dass die lowspeed und highspeed einstellung sich auch bei mir nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen. Sind wir so unsensibel um das nicht zu spüren, oder merkt man(n) das erst in dem gelände wo das bike sich zu hause fühlt...

grüße

ralf


----------



## perponche (29. November 2007)

Ich hab mich letztlich vom Kauf abschrecken lassen, weil ich im frz Forum mehrfach gelesen hatte, es sei ein Geburtsfehler des Bikes dass sich beim X160 der Dämpfer nicht wirklich befriedigend auf schwerere Fahrer einstellen lasse, mit extrem hohem Druck arbeite der Dämpfer im Grenzbereich etcpp - gibts dazu hier Erfahrungen? 
PS: in velovert findet man unter annonces derzeit wirklich günstige Angebote von jungen Ultimates, die Modellhopper verkaufen, zB 2.000,-- VB also > 50 %.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. November 2007)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> hmm, das liest sich nicht wirklich gut... wobei ich finde, dass die lowspeed und highspeed einstellung sich auch bei mir nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen. Sind wir so unsensibel um das nicht zu spüren, oder merkt man(n) das erst in dem gelände wo das bike sich zu hause fühlt...
> 
> grüße
> 
> ralf



Hier im Forum finden sich etliche Negativmeldungen über die Lyrik. Die funktionslose Druckstufe wurde aber auch schon durch nachfüllen von Gabelöl behoben. Einige Gabel sind werksseitig offenbar zu knapp befüllt. dazu kommen dann gelegentlich noch knarzende Kronen und (zu schnell) ausschlagende Buchsen. Trotzdem gibts IMHO im Moment keine andere Stahlfedergabel mit dieser Funktionalität. Fox bekommt ja noch nicht mal eine absenkbare Stahlgabel gebacken...
Alles wird gut


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. November 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> Ich hab mich letztlich vom Kauf abschrecken lassen, weil ich im frz Forum mehrfach gelesen hatte, es sei ein Geburtsfehler des Bikes dass sich beim X160 der Dämpfer nicht wirklich befriedigend auf schwerere Fahrer einstellen lasse, mit extrem hohem Druck arbeite der Dämpfer im Grenzbereich etcpp - gibts dazu hier Erfahrungen?
> PS: in velovert findet man unter annonces derzeit wirklich günstige Angebote von jungen Ultimates, die Modellhopper verkaufen, zB 2.000,-- VB also > 50 %.



Auch der Entwickler von Lapierre hatte sich in einem Interview mit BikeTV in dieser Richtung geäußert ("....schwere Fahrer hatten Probleme mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers..."). Ähnliches habe ich aber auch schon übers Intense 6.6 gelesen. Hat eben jedes Bike so seine Problemzonen. Z.B. das neue Speci Enduro spricht viel schlechter an, wippt dafür weniger.....
Hier findest du auch noch ein paar Meinungen.


----------



## Magicforce (29. November 2007)

> _Die Lyrik werde ich vielleicht schon ungefahren einschicken lassen. Keine Spürbare Änderung bei Verstellung der Druckstufen, Buchsen klackern auch leise...._





> hmm, das liest sich nicht wirklich gut... wobei ich finde, dass die lowspeed und highspeed einstellung sich auch bei mir nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen. Sind wir so unsensibel um das nicht zu spüren, oder merkt man(n) das erst in dem gelände wo das bike sich zu hause fühlt...


konnte ich noch nicht testen, bei dem Testbike das ich fuhr war das aber so weit ich mich erinnere auch so ..
zu dem Lyric Problem war auch ein Artikel in der letzten Freeride..einige Gabel funktionieren andere wieder nicht ..bei der getesteten war das Problem nach einigen Monaten von allein verschwunden ...also think positive  
habe beschlossen mich davon nicht verrückt machen zu lassen..werde auch die Laufräder behalten und mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme ..



> in velovert findet man unter annonces derzeit wirklich günstige Angebote von jungen Ultimates, die Modellhopper verkaufen, zB 2.000,-- VB also > 50 %.


Ich spreche zwar leider die Sprache nicht , habe aber grad mal da reingesehen ..sind ja teilweise ganz gute Angebote..aber gebraucht Kauf über die Entfernung und in einer Sprache der ich nicht mächtig bin ...ich weis ja net  
Hibike haut die X160 im Moment auch günstig raus ...aber ist auch nicht um die Ecke ..also was soll´s ...bei mir passt das schon ..nur kann´s nicht mal langsam Frühling werden


----------



## Flash1986 (29. November 2007)

Halo zusammen,

Bei mir hat sich nun auch eingies getan. Mein x160 hat heute eine neue Gabel bekommen. Ist ne *Fox 36 Van R* geworden. Einfach DIE Gabel schlechthin in meinen Augen 
Laufräder werden nun auch getauscht. Hope Pro II Naben mit DT Speichen und Felgen. 
Dann noch schöne Goodridge Bremsleitungen dazu und dann is erstmal ein Loch im Geldbeutel...

Aber mal was anderes: STELLT MAL BILDER VON EUEREN FRANZOSEN HIER REIN! ;-)

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Magicforce (29. November 2007)

Bilder gibt´s in der Galerie


----------



## Stevens59 (29. November 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Auch der Entwickler von Lapierre hatte sich in einem Interview mit BikeTV in dieser Richtung geäußert ("....schwere Fahrer hatten Probleme mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers...").



...wobei sich die Frage stellt, wo beginn "schwer"  



> habe beschlossen mich davon nicht verrückt machen zu lassen..werde auch die Laufräder behalten und mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme ..



genauso und nicht anders werde auch ich verfahren...



> Hibike haut die X160 im Moment auch günstig raus ...aber ist auch nicht um die Ecke ..



aber was hilft es dir, aus meiner sicht sind das von mir knapp 350 km - auch wenn ich dadurch meine alte heimat mal wieder sehen würde-, wenn du man mit jedem kleinen problemchen solch einen ritt vollziehen muss... da kaufe ich doch lieber bei dem händler meines vertrauens in der stadt, in der ich lebe... ok, es mag natürlich den einen oder anderen geben, der diesen vorteil eines lapierre händlers vor ort nicht genießen kann...



> Aber mal was anderes: STELLT MAL BILDER VON EUEREN FRANZOSEN HIER REIN! ;-)



...meins kannst du dort auch sehen...  

grüße

ralf


----------



## Flash1986 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also bei mir hat sich auch wieder ein bischen was getan. 
Die neue Gabel ist drin - jetzt wart ich "nur" noch auf die Laufräder.

PS: (Das gelbe ist von nem Kumpel geliehen ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteVe7 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab hier was schönes bezüglich Drehmomente beim Hinterbau:
Drehmomente


----------



## aacho (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
nochmal Grösse Frage: bin 173, Schrittl. 79, einsatzgebiet Freeride-Tour, soll ich 43 oder 47 nehmen?
Danke


----------



## chris123 (13. Dezember 2007)

ich habe mal ein 47er probe gesessen und da war null platz zu meinem besten stück. habe ne schrittl. von 85cm. da das 43er auch nicht niedriger baut würde ich dir raten auf jeden fall erstmal probe zu sitzen bevor du bestellst!! ärgerst dich sonst nur.


----------



## aacho (13. Dezember 2007)

das ist das Problem, ich kann niergendswo probefahren, weil X160 Auslaufmodell ist gibts noch kaum zu kaufen.
ich bestelle das Teil im Internet (und ich liebe den Preis 1799,-  ), kann aber umtauschen wenns nicht passt, will aber nicht so viel Aufwand...


----------



## Magicforce (13. Dezember 2007)

@aacho
habe ungefähr die gleiche Größe/ Schrittlänge..
guck mal weiter vorn im Thread da habe ich meine Eindrücke nach der Probefahrt mit dem X160 beschrieben...bin aber die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen dass das bike Größe S hat ( war so mit dem Händler abgesprochen ) ..gefahren bin ich allerdings Größe M ..habe ich erst später gemerkt ..da das bike für die Probefahrt in S nicht zu bekommen war ..
ich kam mit M also erstaunlich gut zurecht ...habe es aber dann später doch in S gekauft..- nimm S !

mal ´ne Frage wo bestellst Du denn ...dachte LP Bike dürfen nicht versendet werden


----------



## perponche (13. Dezember 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> mal ´ne Frage wo bestellst Du denn ...dachte LP Bike dürfen nicht versendet werden


Na ganz einfach: *der Laden versendet nicht sondern DU lässt abholen*, von einer Spedition deren Auftraggeber DU bist und nicht der Laden. Der Laden will ja verkaufen/verdienen und so ist alles in Ordnung, der Laden hat mit dem Versand nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (13. Dezember 2007)

perponche schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach: *der Laden versendet nicht sondern DU lässt abholen*, von einer Spedition deren Auftraggeber DU bist und nicht der Laden. Der Laden will ja verkaufen/verdienen und so ist alles in Ordnung, der Laden hat mit dem Versand nichts zu tun.


  hätte ich auch drauf kommen können


----------



## aacho (13. Dezember 2007)

in S? 
ganz erlich, wäre es nicht zu klein, ich meine für DH,FR sollte man auch kleineres nehmen, aber wie gesagt ich will auch noch "gemütlich" Touren fahren


----------



## Magicforce (13. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> in S?
> ganz erlich, wäre es nicht zu klein, ich meine für DH,FR sollte man auch kleineres nehmen, aber wie gesagt ich will auch noch "gemütlich" Touren fahren



ganz ehrlich ...ja ..
ich war mir da am Anfang auch nicht so sicher ..vor allem nach dem ich ein M probe gefahren war ( von dem ich dachte das es S sei ) ..
danach kam mir das S auch fast zu klein vor ..
beim M Rahmen musste ich schon irgendwie immer auf´s Rad " klettern"...S ist schon richtig ...ansonsten schau auch mal hier rein ..wie gesagt ..mein bike steht noch beim Händler, ich hol´s erst nächstes Jahr ab...aber ich bin mir sicher das die Größe passt


----------



## aacho (14. Dezember 2007)

ok, ich fahre morgen probefarhrt im Gelände mit S (muss extra nach Frankfurt) und ich glaube ich würde es auch nehmen, hab mich von vielen Herstellern bzw. Verkäufer beraten lassen und alle sagen S.
mal schauen...


----------



## Magicforce (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich war auch erst etwas skeptisch da eine Freundin sich kurz vorher ein Bergamont Enduro gekauft hatte in S und ich noch das Testbike in Größe M im Kopf hatte...dachte daher das S zu klein sei ..hatte mir dann auch gleich mal die Knie am Lenker angeschlagen beim faxen machen ..
beim Lapierre bin ich nur das M im Gelände gefahren, mit dem anderen ging´s nicht da kein Testrad...bin das S  aber mal kurz 10Min. auf der Straße gefahren ..und fand es dann doch  noch besser, irgendwie handlicher ...ich bleib dabei .. S ist schon richtig bei Deiner Größe ..kaufen und Spaß haben ..


----------



## kay123 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo kann mir jemand hier sagen wo man noch das Lapierre x-160 bekommt .
Das Bike muss es doch noch irgendwo zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Magicforce (14. Dezember 2007)

kay123 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand hier sagen wo man noch das Lapierre x-160 bekommt .
> Das Bike muss es doch noch irgendwo zu kaufen geben.


gibt es auch noch ohne Ende...kommt drauf an wo Du wohnst ...
Hibike hat noch welche zu guten Preisen ..
schau´halt mal auf die LP HP unter Händler ..PLZ Gebiet auswählen..fertig  
http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/revendeurs/?country=DE&state=174
ansonsten google ist Dein Freund..alle weiteren Infos sind hier im Thread..
Händler anrufen ..bike schicken lassen ..glücklich sein ..


----------



## aacho (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde dir auch www.hibike.de empfehlen, aber das letzte in S würde ich wahrscheinlich Morgen kaufen. Ruf an, sie können bestimmt noch welche bestellen


----------



## aacho (15. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt bin ich überglücklich!!!
Ich hab es gekauft, das ist Wahnsinn!!! ...in S...in silber-grau  ...für nur 1800...he-he 
Und ich muss wieder fahren lernen


----------



## aacho (15. Dezember 2007)

Fast vergessen...
Danke an alle, die mich insperiert haben!!!
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich überglücklich!!!
> Ich hab es gekauft, das ist Wahnsinn!!! ...in S...in silber-grau  ...für nur 1800...he-he
> Und ich muss wieder fahren lernen



Na dann, Glückwunsch.  Mit silber grau meinst du wohl das LT, mit der Domain?

@Steve7: Danke noch für die Drehmomentwerte! Da fällt mir wieder der hier ein,  so sieht es dann vielleicht aus wenn man die Werte nicht kennt.


----------



## SteVe7 (15. Dezember 2007)

Das Bild ist ganz witzig 
Aber wer eine M4 so gefühllos zuknallt dem ghört des Radl weggnumma  
Ich bin auch selbst froh das ich die Drehmomente nach sehr langer Suche zufällig vom Händler nebenan bekommen hab der seit kurzem Lapierre führt.
Aber auch nach einer Saison war bei meinem 513er noch nix locker und jetzt gehts erst mal in die Winterpause!


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Dezember 2007)

Diese "Lücke" im Handbuch hat mich bei Lapierre schon verwundert. Für mein Stumpjumper habe ich eine Explosionszeichnung des kompletten Rahmens, mit Drehmoment für jede einzelne Schraube. Es muss ja nicht immer etwas kaputt sein um dort zu schrauben. Bei einer kleinen Inspektion meines Stumpi durfte ich kürzlich feststellen, das alle Lager mehr oder weniger fest sind bzw. sehr rau gehen...


----------



## Magicforce (16. Dezember 2007)

@aacho 
na dann Glückwunsch zum neuen bike .. 
@Waldschleicher


> Was sollen wir denn den laaangen Winter machen?


das hatte ich mich auch gefragt...
...habe seit letzte Woche schon wieder was neues 
und auch wenn ´ne Freundin mir schon ´n Vogel gezeigt hat..ich würde es langsam übertreiben ..war sie doch ein paar Minuten am schmollen da sie den frame auch gerne hätte... 
nun ja hatte schon vor dem kleinen Franzosen damit geliebäugelt ... 
werde mir aber wohl das Jahr über mit dem Aufbau Zeit lassen..und erst mal ausgiebig das X160 fahren  


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## kay123 (16. Dezember 2007)

hi habe mal den fred hier etwas durchforstet weil mich ja auch für das Lapiere x-160 interessiere und habe gelesen das viele die in etwa so gross sind wie ich (186cm, 87cm schrittlänge) das Lapierre in M nehmen also in 47cm Rh.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich eins in L holen ,bekomme jetzt aber langsam zweifel ob ich das wirklich machen soll.
Also ich fahre auch öfters Touren und da sollte dann auch die Geometrie einiger 
maßen stimmen,meint ihr das dann auch M reicht.
Ich  würde mir dann bei Hibike eins in M holen ,weil sie das in L nicht mehr haben bzw.weiß jemand wie das ist ,wenn ich das Bike in M bei Hibike bestelle ,kann ich das dann noch Probe fahren oder muss ich es dann auch nehmen .


----------



## Magicforce (16. Dezember 2007)

@kay123


> wenn ich das Bike in M bei Hibike bestelle ,kann ich das dann noch Probe fahren oder muss ich es dann auch nehmen .


verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz .. 
Zitat Hibike :





> Lapierre Bikes gibt es nicht im Versand, sondern nur in unserem Ladengeschäft in Kronberg!


ist aber bei allen LP Händlern so 
um die Sache zu umgehen ..


> Zitat von perponche  Beitrag anzeigen
> Na ganz einfach: der Laden versendet nicht sondern DU lässt abholen, von einer Spedition deren Auftraggeber DU bist und nicht der Laden. Der Laden will ja verkaufen/verdienen und so ist alles in Ordnung, der Laden hat mit dem Versand nichts zu tun.


Größe ist wie immer Geschacksache...würde sagen M reicht ..musst aber Du entscheiden ...also auf jeden Fall probefahren..
ansonsten findest Du wirklich alle Infos hier im Thread ... 

hoffe geholfen zu haben ...


-magic-


----------



## Flash1986 (18. Dezember 2007)

@aacho 
- Von meiner Seite auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Ich denke, den wirst du sicherlich haben!  

Beir mir hat sich nun auch wieder was getan. Nachdem ich auf meine Hope Pro II Naben ca. 4 Wochen gewartet habe, sind sie gestern endlich gekommne.

Hier noch 2 Bilder: (Ich kanns einfach nicht lassen   )












Nun wirds langsam...  

Bremsen sind mir nur noch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge - aber die Bremsen, die mir gefallen, sind gleich mal wieder im Bereich von 450.  

Was würdet Ihr mit empfehlen? Sollten im Bereich um 350 liegen. 

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja, jetzt kann es sich sehen lassen! Endlich auch einmal ein Rahmen, zu dem die graue Fox passt. Die roten Lenkerstopfen wären mir zuviel, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Was ist mit den Bremsen?


----------



## aacho (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wie soll ich Dämpfer einstellen? Öffnen und aufpumpen bis die rote Zeiger auf "Nico" Markierung ist, wenn ich mich drauf setze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash1986 (18. Dezember 2007)

> Ja, jetzt kann es sich sehen lassen! Endlich auch einmal ein Rahmen, zu dem die graue Fox passt. Die roten Lenkerstopfen wären mir zuviel, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
> Was ist mit den Bremsen?



Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Mittlerweile gefällt mir die graue Fox auch richtig gut. Hatte am Anfang ein wenig bedenken, da das Grau nicht der gleiche Ton ist.

Die Bremsen sind noch Shimano Deore 07 - sind zwar mit 200er Scheiben recht gut, aber ich denke da geht schon mehr. Gerade die Vorderbremse ist im kalten Zustand wirklich das Gegenteil von einem Anker.
Habe Gestern die neue Hope Moto V2 bei meinem Händler gesehen, nur leider ist diese ein bischen arg teuer... Vom Design und vom "greiffen" her macht die Moto aber einen richtig guten Eindruck 



> Hallo,
> 
> wie soll ich Dämpfer einstellen? Öffnen und aufpumpen bis die rote Zeiger auf "Nico" Markierung ist, wenn ich mich drauf setze?



Ja, wenn du draufsitzt sollte der rote Zeiger in dem roten Bereich des Aufklebers liegen. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass du die Pumpe jedes mal abmachst, bevor du dich draufsetzt. Anders wird ja das Volumen des Dämpfers durch Pumpe und Schlauch vergrößert, was wieder zu Fehlern beitragen kann.


----------



## Stevens59 (18. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie soll ich Dämpfer einstellen? Öffnen und aufpumpen bis die rote Zeiger auf "Nico" Markierung ist, wenn ich mich drauf setze?




erst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen x-160....  

in diesem ( oder in einem anderen fred über das x-160 ) hatte ich gelesen, dass lp den optimalen sag mit 16-20 mm angibt...

grüße

ralf


----------



## aacho (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke, Flash1986 
Mit "Öffnen" meinte ich geöffnete Dämpfer Position...nicht die Klappe


----------



## aacho (19. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwo (vielleicht auch hier) habe ich Frauensattel (mit Blumen) von LP gesehen. Weisst jemand ob es möglich wäre eine zu kaufen? Oder gibt es etwas ähnliches, auch mit Blumen?  Danke


----------



## Magicforce (19. Dezember 2007)

guck mal hier rein ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272761&highlight=selle+italia+dekor


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2007)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind noch Shimano Deore 07 - sind zwar mit 200er Scheiben recht gut, aber ich denke da geht schon mehr. Gerade die Vorderbremse ist im kalten Zustand wirklich das Gegenteil von einem Anker.
> Habe Gestern die neue Hope Moto V2 bei meinem Händler gesehen, nur leider ist diese ein bischen arg teuer... Vom Design und vom "greiffen" her macht die Moto aber einen richtig guten Eindruck



Naja, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt...  Ansonsten würde ich die Beläge von Swissstop oder Aligator in der Shimanobrems testen. So schlecht ist die eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (19. Dezember 2007)

War grade mein Bike testen und Plastikhülle vom Schaltwerk ist geplatzt... 
Zu kalt oder zu heftig angeschlagen (obwohl ich "nichts" gemerkt habe)?


----------



## aacho (19. Dezember 2007)

...ich meinte beim Schalthebel...


----------



## aacho (19. Dezember 2007)

Und wäre XTR von Shimano besser? Oder gibt es noch etwas was nicht aus Plastik ist?


----------



## Flash1986 (19. Dezember 2007)

> Naja, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt... Ansonsten würde ich die Beläge von Swissstop oder Aligator in der Shimanobrems testen. So schlecht ist die eigentlich nicht.



Hi,  

Also Geld spielt als Student schon ne Rolle... Aber ihr kennt das ja sicher, wenn man sich in was "verliebt" hat und dann dieses "haben will Syndrom" durchschlägt 

Habe in meinen Shimano Bremsen schon Coolstop Beläge drin (die roten). War auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Werde jetzt einfach mal das Frühjahr abwarten, und schauen, was sich im Bremsenmarkt noch so tut. 
Trotzdem wäre ich brennend interessiert, an Alternativen zu Hope Bremsen - was Qualität und Leistung angeht. Preislich dafür nicht ganz so teuer ;-)


----------



## Magicforce (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
beschäftige mich auch mit der Frage ..fahrt ihr am Lapierre weiter die Formula oder hat einer vor die gegen eine andere zu tauschen ..habe mich ja auch ein wenig in die Hope M4 verguckt ..( @Flash1986 - vielleicht eine Alternative für Dich ? ..habe ich grade bei Ebay für 389.- gesehen ..das wären 40 über Deinem Limit ) 
werde mal hier ´n bisschen suchen was das angeht ..bei Bremsen scheiden sich ja die Geister ...vielleicht nehme ich die Hope und schraube die Formula ans Hardtail ..oder doch umgekehrt ..  bin da etwas ratlos bzw. fehlen mir da einfach die Erfahrungswerte da ich bislang nur V-Brakes gefahren bin


----------



## Flash1986 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Also mir gefÃ¤llt die Moto V2 noch am besten. Die wÃ¼rde ich auch fÃ¼r 440â¬ mit 200er scheiben bekommen. Also dann ist ja auch nicht viel um ;-)

Ich werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten, bis es wieder besseres Wetter drauÃen gibt. Also so in ca. 4 Monaten :-(

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## aacho (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre immer noch Formula. Das sind meine ersten S-Bremsen und ich finde die ganz ok, im Vergleich zu V-Bremsen  
Und ich glaube es hat mehr mit Fahrweise und Fahrkönnen zu tun, als mit Bremsen...wenn wir 10 Jahren zurück schauen würden...


----------



## aacho (20. Dezember 2007)

Und wieder FOX RP 23:

ich komme damit nicht klar, wie soll es einstellen?
Ich lasse also Dämpfer im offene Pos. Pumpe auf (bis 170PSI, bei ca.70kg), dann fahre ich 10min. und der Zeiger ist aus dem SAG Bereich...


----------



## Stevens59 (20. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer noch Formula. Das sind meine ersten S-Bremsen und ich finde die ganz ok, im Vergleich zu V-Bremsen



ich fahre schon seit jahren die louise fr mit den pizzatellergroßen scheiben. sind vollkommen ok, aber seitdem hat sich ja auch einiges getan in dem sektor. 


aacho schrieb:


> Und ich glaube es hat mehr mit Fahrweise und Fahrkönnen zu tun, als mit Bremsen...wenn wir 10 Jahren zurück schauen würden...



yep, das stimmt so im großen und ganzen. wobei scheiben einfach bei jedwedem wetter fahrbar sind und einfach auch ein plus an sicherheit bieten...

grüße

ralf


----------



## Stevens59 (20. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Und wieder FOX RP 23:
> 
> ich komme damit nicht klar, wie soll es einstellen?
> Ich lasse also Dämpfer im offene Pos. Pumpe auf (bis 170PSI, bei ca.70kg), dann fahre ich 10min. und der Zeiger ist aus dem SAG Bereich...



hmm, das hört sich nach druckverlust an... aber hier eine ferndiagnose exakt stellen zu können, ist wohl mehr als schwierig...

du meinst mit aus dem sag bereich heraus, dass er über den roten bereich hinweg geht?

grüße

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich der Zeiger geht nicht "nach oben" Richtung Sattel, sonder "nach unten" zum Rad.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2007)

aacho schrieb:


> Und wieder FOX RP 23:
> 
> ich komme damit nicht klar, wie soll es einstellen?
> Ich lasse also Dämpfer im offene Pos. Pumpe auf (bis 170PSI, bei ca.70kg), dann fahre ich 10min. und der Zeiger ist aus dem SAG Bereich...



Zunächst habe ich meine Zweifel, ob der Aufkleber immer am richtigen Fleck sitzt. Bei einem Testrad brauchte ich mehr Druck um den gleichen Bereich zu treffen als an meinem jetzigen LTX. Sollte wohl eher als grobe Orientierung dienen. 
SAG stellt man eigentlich nicht im fahren ein. Aufpumpen, vorsichtig draufsetzen, dann sollten sich am Dämpfer etwa 17mm Negativfederweg messen lassen.


----------



## svensonn (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
 ich fahre den rp 23 immer offen mit 11 bar druck, bei 82 kg Fahrer (komplett) Gewicht, SAG auf Nico eingestellt, ca 17 mm.
Bei deinem Dämpfer hört sich das nach Druckverlust an, geh mal bei deinem Händler vorbei, der soll dir einen Tauschdämpfer geben und deinen auf Garantie einschicken.


----------



## aacho (20. Dezember 2007)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> ...
> SAG stellt man eigentlich nicht im fahren ein. Aufpumpen, vorsichtig draufsetzen, dann sollten sich am Dämpfer etwa 17mm Negativfederweg messen lassen.


Mach ich auch. Pumpe auf (o.k. der Zeiger im Nico Bereich), dann "Probefahrt", nach einige Zeit (ca. 10min. DH ) gibt Druck nach...


----------



## perponche (10. Januar 2008)

Spicy 916-Test im akt. frz VTT-Magazine, daraus einige Passagen mit Referenz auf das X-160:  


			
				vtt-magazine schrieb:
			
		

> ..... La géométrie typée XC, qui favorise le pédalage, est parfois un peu génante dans les descentes très engagées. On ne retrouve pas la même facilitité en descente ni la sensation de sécurité que sur des VTT très typés comme le Rocky Slayer. Par rapport au X-160, la nouvelle suspension OST n'offre pas la même efficaticité. Alors que sur le X-160 on avait vraiment la impression d'avoir 160 mm de débattement, ce n'est pas le cas sur le Spicy. Le grip et le comfort sur les petits chocs est un ton en dessous, on a moins l'impression d'être scotché au sol sur les gros chocs. Tout cela est rélatif, car le FPS placait la barre très haut. ..... Dernier détail, attention à la chaine qui vient régulièrement taper contre la partie inférieure du hauban. ....


Freihand-Übersetzung:
"Die XC-orientierte Geometrie, gut für den Vortrieb, ist manchmal weniger angenehm bei Abfahrten in steilem Gelände. Es vermittelt nicht die gleiche Leichtigkeit im Downhill-Handling und nicht das Gefühl der Sicherheit wie  etwa das Rocky Slayer. Verglichen mit dem X-160 ist die neue OST-Kinematik etwas weniger effizient. Auf dem X-160 hatte man wirklich das Gefühl einen Federweg von 160 mm zur Verfügung zu haben, das ist beim Spicy nicht mehr der Fall. Grip und Komfort sind bei kleineren Bodenunebenheiten etwas weniger gut als beim X-160 und bei groben Brocken hat man weniger das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau am Boden klebt. Das alles ist relativ, denn der FPS-Hinterbau (des X-160) hat die Messlatte sehr hoch gehängt. ..... Letztes Detail, die Kette schlägt regelmässig an die Hinterbaustrebe..."
Ich denke dass das die X-160er Gemeinde interessieren wird.
mfG
perponche


----------



## Stevens59 (11. Januar 2008)

perponche schrieb:


> Ich denke dass das die X-160er Gemeinde interessieren wird.



..das tut es, vielen Dank dafür...



perponche schrieb:


> Verglichen mit dem X-160 ist die neue OST-Kinematik etwas weniger effizient. Auf dem X-160 hatte man wirklich das Gefühl einen Federweg von 160 mm zur Verfügung zu haben, das ist beim Spicy nicht mehr der Fall. Grip und Komfort sind bei kleineren Bodenunebenheiten etwas weniger gut als beim X-160 und bei groben Brocken hat man weniger das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau am Boden klebt. Das alles ist relativ, denn der FPS-Hinterbau (des X-160) hat die Messlatte sehr hoch gehängt. ..... Letztes Detail, die Kette schlägt regelmässig an die Hinterbaustrebe..."



dann scheinen wir es ja alle richtig gemacht zu haben 

... hatte ursprünglich auch das spicy im "auge", aber ein guter freund hat mir geraten - ohne kenntnis über diesen test zu haben - es mir doch zu überlegen, denn da passt ja noch nicht einmal ein flaschenhalter dran... und nachdem ich das x-160 im Shop meines Vertrauens gesehen hatte, war es um mich geschehen... 

in diesem Sinne, euch allen ein schönes weekend...

grüße

ralf


----------



## hevil2819 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo
weiß hier jemand zufällig wo bzw .ob man das x-160 noch irgendwo bekommen kann .
Ich habe auch schon auf der Lapierre Homepage die Shopsuche benutzt und bei den in Frage kommenden Händlern angefragt aber die haben das nicht mehr.
Der einzige Händler der so ein Bike noch hat ist ca. 400 km  entfernt.
Also hat jemand noch ne Ahnung wo es so ein Teil gibt ,am besten wäre es irgendwo im Nord -bzw Mitteldeutschland

                           Gruß


----------



## chris123 (23. Januar 2008)

Dresden mit sehr geilen "Lieferbedingungen"

Antrieb


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Januar 2008)

Frag mal bei Hibike nach. 
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=F717ffe63574ec13396edcc2798ae32b7&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=458308151f9278.94354521&groupID=5

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevens59 (23. Januar 2008)

hevil2819 schrieb:


> Norddeutschland


guckst du hier....
http://www.atb-sport.de

dort habe ich meins letztes jahr im oktober gekauft, frag dort mal nach. wenn sie noch lieferbar sind, dann aber nicht vor ostern !

viel glück bei der suche  

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Januar 2008)

Ich traue mich kaum zu sagen, das ich heute, neben dem Laufrad meines Juniors  , die erste kleine Ausfahrt gemacht habe. Der Hinterbau ist beeindruckend neutral, wippt weniger als mein 100mm Stumpjumper und sackt nicht ein. 
Mit ein paar kleinen Umbauten und den 2,5" Minion 1ply wiegt der Panzer in Gr. L jetzt 15,1kg.


----------



## ed1272 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mir heut eine X160 LT 2007 bestellt.  

Ich hatte schon anfang des Jahres ein 160 Ultimate zur Probefahrt übers Wochenende, super das Rad. 

So nun zu den 160 LT. 
Ich habe vor es umzubauen, da die Teile alle sehr günstig sind an den LT.

Gabel, Laufradsatz, Lenker, Kurbel, Schaltung kommt alles zu Ebay.

Hier liegen hab ich:

LRS:
XT Nabe hinten, Rocky Mountain 20mm vorn, DT Swiss 2,0/1,8 Speichen, Spank Subrosa in Grün.

oder

DT 240S, DT Speichen, 4.1D Felgen, allerdings vorne mit 9mm Achse, musst ich ne Nabe kaufen und umspeichen.

Schaltung:

XT Kassette, XT 2006 Kurbel, XT Umwerfer, XTR Schaltwerk, XTR Schalthebel.

Lenker:

WCS Vorbau, Syntace Carbon Lenker

Gabeln:

Domain 180mm (wird verkauft)
Domain 160mm U-Turn (am Rad)
Marzocchi AllMountain 1 SL 2280gr leicht.

Bremsen:

Avid Juicy 5 185mm Scheiben
Avid Code 2008 203mm Scheiben
Formula K18 (am Rad)

Wie macht es am meisten Sinn es aufzubauen, Welcher LRS, welche Bremsen, was für ne Gabel??? Fragen über Fragen..........

Alles verkaufen und dann was tolles neues kaufen wäre auch noch so ne Idee.
Traum wäre Formula TheOne und ne FOX 36 Talas RC2, aber teuer eben.....


Was würdet Ihr tun, in meiner ausweglosen Situation....... 

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Januar 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr tun, in meiner ausweglosen Situation.......
> 
> Gruß



So ungefähr habe ich auch gedacht. Letztlich war es für mich günstiger ein LTX als Auslaufmodell zu kaufen und nur noch leicht umzubauen.
Nur als Beispiel: den LRS im LT kannste praktisch verschenken, der Crossmax SX aus dem LTX ist immerhin für 420 weggegangen...


----------



## Flash1986 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,



> LRS:
> XT Nabe hinten, Rocky Mountain 20mm vorn, DT Swiss 2,0/1,8 Speichen, Spank Subrosa in Grün.
> 
> oder
> ...



Habe bei mir Hope Pro II mit DT EX 5.1 Felgen und DT Speichen. Alles in allem 450. Weiss nicht wieviel du ausgeben willst...
Kann ich aber nur empfehlen! Ansonsten kenn ich deine Laufräder leider nicht.



> XT Kassette, XT 2006 Kurbel, XT Umwerfer, XTR Schaltwerk, XTR Schalthebel.



Was willst du mit XTR Komponenten? Ich denke, dass du das 160er eher in Richtung Enduro/Freeride einsetzen wirst. Dann ist doch ein so teueres Schaltwerk fast schon rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ein blöder Sturz und das Ding reisst dir weg...
Da kann man sicher Sparen, zumal die XT oder LX Komponenten auch ausreichen. (Meine Meinung!)



> Lenker:
> 
> WCS Vorbau, Syntace Carbon Lenker



Das ist in meinen Augen wieder rausgeschmissenes Geld. Soooo viel Gewicht spart das Carbon gedöns auchnicht - dafür ist es gleich um ein vielfaches teuerer. Aber wenn dus eh schon rumliegen hast...



> Gabeln:
> 
> Domain 180mm (wird verkauft)
> Domain 160mm U-Turn (am Rad)
> Marzocchi AllMountain 1 SL 2280gr leicht.



Finde persönlich eine Marzocchi All Mountain ein bischen zu mickrig für das Rad. (Ich weiss wovon ich Spreche - siehe Bikemarkt ;-) )



> Avid Juicy 5 185mm Scheiben
> Avid Code 2008 203mm Scheiben
> Formula K18 (am Rad)



Kann man so nicht sagen... Habe eine simple Shimano Deore Bremse dran (wird bald getauscht) und mit Coolstop-Belägen beisst diese besser als eine Formula oder Avid. Also ich denke, da kannste nehmen, was dir in den Optisch passt + 40 für den Satz neue Beläge.



> Alles verkaufen und dann was tolles neues kaufen wäre auch noch so ne Idee.
> Traum wäre Formula TheOne und ne FOX 36 Talas RC2, aber teuer eben.....



Die Fox 36 ist sicher eine SUPER Gabel. Habe mir auch eine Fox 36 Van R gekauft. Will sie nichtmehr missen. Das RC2 kann man IMHO getrost vergessen. Da reicht die normale Van R sicherlich genau so aus. 
Zur Formula TheOne - siehe Oben 

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## ed1272 (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mal kurz zu den Zahlen: Ich hab für das LT 1999 bezahlt. Das LTX hätte 2750 gekostet. Unterschied ist Lyrik, Crossmax SX, LX Kurbel.
Meine Gedanken:

LT kaufen, Domain verkaufen für ca. 250 = 1750 für das Rad

Hab ich 1000 Spielraum zu den LTX. Dafür kann man sich denke ich ne schöne Gabel und nen LRS besorgen, und auch noch Teile die man richtig will und nicht nur weil sie da drauf sind. Ich würd mir zb keine Lyrik holen, sondern ne 36 van, bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld un d auch keinen sündteueren Mavic LRS, kein Interesse an Schlauchlos. Dann lieber Hope und schön leicht und stabil.

Zu den oben genannten Teilen: Das sind alles Teile die hier liegen, ich muss nichts kaufen, sondern nur anbauen. Gekauft wurden die alle schon. 

Ich will mir halt nur das sinnvollste zusammenstellen.

Die Marzocchi Gabel wurde gerade erst bei Cosmic grunderneuert auf Garantie, daher wäre es jetzt schade die nicht noch ein wenig zu fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (23. Januar 2008)

also ich habe für´s LTX sogar noch mehr zahlen müssen...war mir aber egal ...wollte unbedingt ein silbernes Fahrrad


----------



## Stevens59 (24. Januar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> also ich habe für´s LTX sogar noch mehr zahlen müssen...war mir aber egal ...wollte unbedingt ein silbernes Fahrrad



ich wollte nicht nur ein silbernes  , sondern genau das, dass dort im bikeshop stand...  btw. meins hat auch deutlich mehr als die oben beschriebenen 2750 euronen gekostet...


----------



## ed1272 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt noch mal mit meinen Bike Händler gesprochen, weil mir das LTX schon noch ein bischen im Kopf rumgeht.
Wir sind aber zum Entschluss gekommen das ich bei den LT bleibe, ich hab einfach zuviele Teile hier liegen, es würde sich der Mehrpreis für mich kaum rechnen.

Ausserdem fördert das ja die Bindung zwischen Mensch und Rad wenn man es so aufwachsen sieht, aus eigenen Teilen.................. 

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (24. Januar 2008)

> Ausserdem fördert das ja die Bindung zwischen Mensch und Rad wenn man es so aufwachsen sieht, aus eigenen Teilen..................



Eben! Ist sicher besser/vernünftiger so! Habe mir gebraucht den Rahmen des x-160LT - war anscheinend ein richtiges Schnäppchen. ;-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## ed1272 (24. Januar 2008)

Was denkt Ihr mit welchen Gewicht kann ich rechnen, wenn ich es so aufbaue:

Marzocchi AM 1 SL 2300gr,
240S mit 4.1d hinten
Hope Pro2 mit 4.1d vorn
XTR Schaltung
XT Kurbel
Formula k18
Syntace Carbon Lenker, WCS Vorbau

Was wiegen euere x160 so?


----------



## Flash1986 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Mein Lapierre wiegt mit allem drum und dran (und sogar ein bischen Dreck) 16,3 kg.
Denke, dass deins mit den "Leichtbau" Teilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Gabel) schon auf unter 15kg kommen wird.

- Deine Gabel holt im Vergleich zu meiner Fox sicher nochmal 500 gr raus. (Meine All Mountain SL hatte gewogene 2032 gr.!
- Lenker/Vorbau vielleicht auch nochmal 150 gr. 
- Deine Kurbelgarnitur ist vielleicht auch noch ein bischen leichter, als meine Hone.
- Du hast keine Kettenführung dran! nochmal 290gr. weg.
- Schaltwerk, Bremsen und ein paar Kleinteile nochmal 150 gr.
- Laufräder im Vergleich zu meinen sind sicher auchnoch ein gutes Stück leichter. 
Mein Kompletter Laufradsatz mit HopeProII Naben, DT EX 5.10 Felgen, DT 2.0/1.8 Speichen und Alunippeln wiegt 1950gr. (Erst die Alunippel haben das Gewicht auf unter 2kg gedrückt. 
Hab mal verglichen zwischen den normalen Messing- und den Alunippeln und der Unterschied war für den kompletten Satz gerechnet rund 70gr. 
Macht zwar die Kuh nicht fett, aber ich finde es sind trotzdem mal 70gr. für so gut wie keinen Mehrpreis!

viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Augus1328 (24. Januar 2008)

@ed1272: Warum willst Du ein Enduro wie das 160er mit solchen Laufrädern aufbauen? Und für was eine XTR-Schaltung, finde ich genauso überflüssig u. überteuert wie eine SRAM X.O? Wenn Formula dann doch gleich die K24. Ich finde, daß Deine Zusammenstellung für ein Enduro keinen Sinn macht. Die 4.1er Felge hat an so einem Bike eigentlich nichts verloren. Mit welcher sinnvollen Bereifung willst Du dann fahren? Auf der 4.1er ist wohl bei max. 2,3 Schluß.

Mein Ultimate wiegt ca. 16 kg mit DT FR 2350 Laufrädern, Hone Kurbel/RF Bashguard, Formula K24, Kassette PG990, Syntace VRO u. Sram X9 Schaltwerk/Schifter.

Salve
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (24. Januar 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Lapierre wiegt mit allem drum und dran (und sogar ein bischen Dreck) 16,3 kg.
> Denke, dass deins mit den "Leichtbau" Teilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Gabel) schon auf unter 15kg kommen wird.
> ...



Servus Sebastian,

echt 16,3 kg? Ich hätte Deins eher auf knapp über 15 kg geschätzt. Ich muß mein 160er nochmal wiegen, evtl. stimmt die Bikewaage nicht.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Januar 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Mein Kompletter Laufradsatz mit HopeProII Naben, DT EX 5.10 Felgen, DT 2.0/1.8 Speichen und Alunippeln wiegt 1950gr. (Erst die Alunippel haben das Gewicht auf unter 2kg gedrückt.
> Hab mal verglichen zwischen den normalen Messing- und den Alunippeln und der Unterschied war für den kompletten Satz gerechnet rund 70gr.
> 
> 
> ...



Den LRS habe ich auch, der wiegt mit Messingnippeln 1920gr. 

@ed1272:
Die 4.1d ist sicher ein Tippfehler?!


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Januar 2008)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Mein Ultimate wiegt ca. 16 kg mit DT FR 2350 Laufrädern, Hone Kurbel/RF Bashguard, Formula K24, Kassette PG990, Syntace VRO u. Sram X9 Schaltwerk/Schifter.
> 
> Salve
> Oli



Das wäre schon etwas schwer. Wie oben bereits gepostet, mein LTX in L bringt 15,1kg auf die Waage (Kern Hängewaage). Mit Minion 2,5" 1ply und kleineren Umbauten, siehe Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (24. Januar 2008)

Warum ich das so aufbauen will?? Weil ich die Teile schon habe.

Was soll ich denn machen? Meine Xtr verkaufen und mir dann dafür ne neue XT kaufen?? Wäre schon fast bischen dumm.

Das gleiche mit den LRS. Die 240s Nabe hinten wird das schon aushalten, die Felgen sind in meinen Augen sowieso "Wegwerfartikel", also werden sie gefahren bis sie kaputt sind und dann kommen andere drauf.

Also angepeilt wird ein Gewicht von 13,5kg ohne Pedale.

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (24. Januar 2008)

Hi Oli,

Vielleicht stimmt ja auch meine nicht ;-)
Werde nochmal nachmessen! 



> Den LRS habe ich auch, der wiegt mit Messingnippeln 1920gr.



Hmmm, der wurd mit der selben Wage gewogen, wie mein bike... Vielleicht stimmt da ja wirklich was nicht! 
Aber die Messingnippel wurden auf ner Kern-Waage gemessen und das Ergebnis stimmt denke ich schon...
Also wie gesagt - 70gr. für den Laufradsatz ;-)

@ed1272:

Ich finde die Laufräder auch ein bischen unterdimensioniert für ein Enduro. Ein schöner Satz Big Betty, oder ein Mountain King 2,4 sollten schon draufpassen. Sonst macht das x-160 ja nur den halben Spaß ;-)
Hab vorher auch recht schmale Felgen gehabt, und eine Big Betty draufgequetscht - da hat man schon nen Unterschied gemerkt, zur breiteren DT EX 5.1. Der Reifen ist einfach nichtmehr so "Wulstig" / Ballonartig. 

Meine Meinung zu den XTR´s habe ich ja schon geäußert. Dann lieber das XTR verkaufen und 2 XT kaufen. Eins fürn Gebrauch und eins als "Reserve" ;-)

Viele Grüße

Sebastian (der gerade von einem kleinen Nightride zurückgekommen ist ;-) )


----------



## Magicforce (24. Januar 2008)

> Also angepeilt wird ein Gewicht von 13,5kg ohne Pedale.


dann bestell´es doch ab und kauf´Dir ´n Spicy...aber das ist auch etwas schwer, wenn man nicht das 916 nimmt  
vielleicht bist Du ja hier mit den Fragen besser aufgehoben... 
sorry nichts für ungut, finde die Diskussion aber irgendwie etwas komisch...wenn ich mich für so ein bike entscheide kommt es IMHO auf 1000g nicht an 



 Gruß
-magic-

PS.:bin ja mal gespannt wieviel meins wiegen wird...bzw. wieviel hundertstel ich nach dem Umbau auf der Hausrunde sparen werde


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Januar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> sorry nichts für ungut, finde die Diskussion aber irgendwie etwas komisch...wenn ich mich für so ein bike entscheide kommt es IMHO auf 1000g nicht an



Ist doch völlig harmlos, du kennst dich "Projekt Lightfreerider"...? So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich. Wenn ich mir bezüglich der Sitzposition sicher bin, dann werden auch noch Kleinteile wie bspw. die Sattelstütze getauscht. Alleine da verstecken sich ca. 100gr- dafür würde mancher Leichtbauer töten.


----------



## Magicforce (24. Januar 2008)

na ja ich denke da halt etwas anders...jedes Gramm mehr gibt dickere Beine... 
nee Spaß beiseite...hatte vorher ein Hardtail ( Stahlrahmen ) mit 10,xx kg und jetzt ein Alu Hardtail mit geschätzten 13,xx kg...- beim Aufbau habe ich allerdings auch nicht auf Gewicht geachtet..- und merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied...deshalb bin ich mit ´nem Fully, mit dem Federweg, mit bislang gemessenen 14,4kg (standard ) recht zufrieden , getauscht wird noch die Kurbel und Reifen und dann hänge ich es nochmal an die Waage, aber wenn es 15kg wiegt , werde ich mich bestimmt nicht grämen  
na ja notfalls lasse ich die Latexmilch wieder aus den Reifen, spart glaube ich 120g... 

by the way...15,1kg finde ich aber dennoch beachtlich ..da ich ja Rahmengröße S habe  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ed1272 (24. Januar 2008)

dann bestell´es doch ab und kauf´Dir ´n Spicy...aber das ist auch etwas schwer, wenn man nicht das 916 nimmt  
vielleicht bist Du ja hier mit den Fragen besser aufgehoben... 
sorry nichts für ungut, finde die Diskussion aber irgendwie etwas komisch...wenn ich mich für so ein bike entscheide kommt es IMHO auf 1000g nicht an 


Hmmm, sorry das du das "komisch" findest, aber du brauchst ja nicht mitzudiskutieren wenn du nicht magst.
An was wird denn sonst die Wertigkeit eines MTB gemessen? Einsatzzweck, Federweg, Gewicht, oder seh ich das falsch??

Ausserdem will ich ja nicht jedes Gramm wegfeilen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Allerdings möchte ich halt das beste Ergebnis zum vertretbaren Preis haben, wie fast jeder halt.

Gruß


----------



## svensonn (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mein x160 ltx wiegt 14,95 kg

Kurbel: Stylo
Schaltung + Trigger: XO
Vorbau + Stütze: Thompson X4 und Masterpiece
Sattel: Flite
Lenker: Race Face Next Low Riser
Naben: DT 440
Felgen: Mavic 3.1 D
Speichen DT 2.0 DD + Alunippel
Mäntel: FatAlbert
Gabel: Lyric U- Turn

ich nehme das X160 ordentlich her und Drops bis 2 Meter ins Flache sind möglich.
Geniales BergabTeil und bergauf läuft es auch sehr nett.


Mal schauen was mein 316 kann in Bezug auf Gewicht und Fahrverhalten.

Bis denne und Grüße aus dem NordSchwarzwald

Sven


----------



## aacho (25. Januar 2008)

Hey, schraubt ihr nur an euren Bikes oder fährt ihr auch damit?


----------



## ed1272 (25. Januar 2008)

Nur schrauben und wiegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (25. Januar 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Nur schrauben und wiegen......



das triffts wohl am besten


----------



## aacho (25. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid krank  
Was geht ab in Nbg? Komm für paar Tage in Feb. zu "euch". Wollen wir `ne Runde drehen, wenn ihr mit rum schrauben fertig seid?


----------



## ed1272 (25. Januar 2008)

Alter Nürnberg rules 

Der Stylo77 kann sich da mal ganz raushalten, den sein x160 Ultimate hat 12,5kg gewogen, steht aber zum verkauf, war zu leicht geworden......


----------



## aacho (25. Januar 2008)

ich hab mit meinem nix gemacht ausser fahren ist immer noch bei 16kg


----------



## hevil2819 (26. Januar 2008)

Hi 
ich habe mir heute auch endlich das Lapierre x-160 geholt in der Lt Ausführung .
Habe das Bike in L genommen bei 187 cm und langen Beinen passt das schon,in M war nur noch ein LTX da,hat zwar noch 1999  und am Preis wollte der Händler nichts mehr machen ,konnte ihm aber noch 2 neue Reifen und Pedalen anbschwatzen .
Habe jetzt noch ne Frage zur Rock Shox Domain und zwar steht in der B.anleitung das eine Umdrehung am blauen Rädchen 7,5mm Federweg sind ,aber  bei mir geht gar keine volle Umdrehung ,nämlich ich wenn ich dran drehe dann klick es kurz und das ganze ca.11 mal.
Der Federweg verringert sich zwar  aber ich wollte nun gern mal wissen um wieviel mm er sich pro Klick verringert.
                                             gruß


----------



## hevil2819 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich brauche mal dringend euern Rad wie schon erwähnt habe ich mir nun das Lapierre Lt geholt und zwar dieses hier
Laut Produktinfo ist ja eine Domain U-Turn verbaut  und U-Turn bedeutet doch das man die Gabel absenken kann oder ?
Aber wie mache ich das ,ich habe auf dem rechten Rohr nur einen blauen Drehschalter ,aber wenn ich da dran drehe senkt sich nichts ab,sondern die Federung wird nur etwas härter ,ich denke mal das dies zum einstellen der Druckstufe ist.
Hat jemand mal ein Bild wie der Schlater zum absenken auszusehen hat oder eine  Anleitung parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (27. Januar 2008)

Falls die Domain u-turn hat, dann ist der Drehgriff am linken Holm. Auf dem linken Standrohr solltest Du auch die einzelnen Abstufungen sehen, die sind nämlich auf dem Standrohr markiert.

Ciao
Oli


----------



## Magicforce (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo ,
also Du kaufst Dir fÃ¼r 2000â¬ ein bike hast Dich aber nicht informiert was Du da eigentlich kaufst  
der Mechanismus ist auf der anderen Seite ...den kleinen Hebel nach oben klappen und dann drehen.
Bilder gibtÂ´s hier ..und auch die Bedienungsanleitung... 
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/freeride/domain/#
und hier...
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=rock+shox+domain&btnG=Bilder-Suche&gbv=2
und hier im Forum gibt es unzÃ¤hlige Threads oft auch mit GroÃaufnahmen und Detailbildern.


edit.: die Domain hat afaik keine Markierungen ,nur die Lyrik und die Totem !


----------



## Augus1328 (27. Januar 2008)

Mea Culpa, bin auf Grund von Lyrik u. Totem davon ausgegangen, daß die Domain sowas auch hat. Sachen gibt`s.


----------



## Flash1986 (27. Januar 2008)

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen. Wenn das Rädchen so aussieht, wie auf dem Bild (das im Vordergrund mit der aufgestellten Klappe) - muss sich damit der Federweg vestellen lassen - wenn nicht ist es eindeutig ein Defekt!


----------



## hevil2819 (27. Januar 2008)

also das Rädchen ist definitiv nicht da und ich habe mich schon vorher informiert ,ich wusste das ich ein absenkbare Federgabel haben wollte und laut Produktinfo  ,sollte da auch ein verbaut sein .
Ich habe dort im Laden auch nachgefragt wie ich die Gabel absenken kann ,aber die Lady hat da auch keinen Durchblick gehabt und konnte mir es nicht sagen. Und ich wollte es dann zu Hause in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen ,weil ich ja davon ausgegangen bin das es sich um eine U-turn handelt


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> also Du kaufst Dir für 2000 ein bike hast Dich aber nicht informiert was Du da eigentlich kaufst



Das traurige ist doch, das die Händler selbst keine Ahnung haben und den Kunden noch nicht einmal solch triviale Sachen erläutern können. Ich habe das bei verschiedenen Händlern erlebt. Da wurde mir bspw. die Zugstufe eines 5th Element als Propedal Einstellung angedreht...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

hevil2819 schrieb:


> also das Rädchen ist definitiv nicht da und ich habe mich schon vorher informiert ,ich wusste das ich ein absenkbare Federgabel haben wollte und laut Produktinfo  ,sollte da auch ein verbaut sein .
> Ich habe dort im Laden auch nachgefragt wie ich die Gabel absenken kann ,aber die Lady hat da auch keinen Durchblick gehabt und konnte mir es nicht sagen. Und ich wollte es dann zu Hause in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen ,weil ich ja davon ausgegangen bin das es sich um eine U-turn handelt



Laut Katalog sollte eine Domain U-Turn 318 160/115mm verbaut sein. Ich habe selbst schon ein LT mit einer 180mm Domain gesehen. O-Ton Mechaniker: "Die U-Turn haben wir für einen anderen Kunden gebraucht und ausgebaut."  
Dann haben sie dich wohl ein klein wenig übern Tisch gezogen...


----------



## Flash1986 (27. Januar 2008)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man es eh nie runter dreht... Außer man wohnt im Gebirge und fährt mal ne Stunde ununterbochen berauf ;-)

Trotzdem sollen Sie dir einen Preisnachlass geben bzw. eine andere / neue Lyric einbauen MIT u-Turn.


----------



## Magicforce (27. Januar 2008)

> Das traurige ist doch, das die Händler selbst keine Ahnung haben und den Kunden noch nicht einmal solch triviale Sachen erläutern können. Ich habe das bei verschiedenen Händlern erlebt. Da wurde mir bspw. die Zugstufe eines 5th Element als Propedal Einstellung angedreht...


ich hatte bis vor wenigen Monaten noch nicht mal ´ne Federgabel und an der die ich habe kann man nichts verstellen, sprich ich habe da auch noch keinen Plan und es wird bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Frage auftauchen .. 
aber den Hebel für das U-turn kann man ja eigentlich nicht übersehen bzw. ist nahezu selbsterklärend.


> Laut Katalog sollte eine Domain U-Turn 318 160/115mm verbaut sein. Ich habe selbst schon ein LT mit einer 180mm Domain gesehen. O-Ton Mechaniker: "Die U-Turn haben wir für einen anderen Kunden gebraucht und ausgebaut.


das wäre nun wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit die ich mir vorstellen könnte, und auch nur da Du es mal erwähnt hattest ...
und jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke...habt ihr das bike nicht aus dem gleichen Laden ...dann handelt es sich vielleicht sogar um das Rad


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Januar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> das wäre nun wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit die ich mir vorstellen könnte, und auch nur da Du es mal erwähnt hattest ...
> und jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke...*habt ihr das bike nicht aus dem gleichen Laden ...dann handelt es sich vielleicht sogar um das Rad*



Hammer!  
@hevil2819: hast du das LT aus dem xxx gekauft? Genau da habe ich während der Probefahrt festgestellt, das statt der U-Turn eine *180mm* Domain ohne Verstellung drin steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hevil2819 (27. Januar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hammer!
> @hevil2819: hast du das LT aus dem xxx gekauft? Genau da habe ich während der Probefahrt festgestellt, das statt der U-Turn eine *180mm* Domain ohne Verstellung drin steckt.



au man ist ja krass
war gerade nochmal beim bike und habe nachgemessen und ist tatsächlich ne 180 domain drin ,also war es wohl das Bike was du gefahren bist aber das ich das noch nicht mal gemerkt habe ,da muss ich mich wohl auch etwas schämen aber trotzdem ,sowas sollte auch schon einen gesagt werden ,wenn da irgendwas anderes verbaut wird

na gut ich habe denen jedenfalls gerade ne mail geschrieben mit meinen Problem und hoffe das sie die Gabel umtauschen ,eigentlich müssten die das machen weil vom Preis her nehmen die sich doch nicht viel


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Januar 2008)

Das muss nicht peinlich sein. Wenn man das Rad nicht kennt- ich habe es auch rein zufällig bemerkt. Den Rest machen wir mal per PN.


----------



## Magicforce (28. Januar 2008)

> sowas sollte auch schon einen gesagt werden ,wenn da irgendwas anderes verbaut wird


das sehe ich auch so, konnte es mir echt nur schwer vorstellen, aber durch den Hinweis auf den shop war das ja fast offensichtlich ...
laut Ausstattung, ist normalerweise die Gabel mit U-turn verbaut, das sollte der Händler dann auch nachrüsten...bin mal gespannt wie der sich äußert . 


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## hevil2819 (28. Januar 2008)

habe heute früh gleich eine Mail zurück bekommen in der Sie den Fehler eingestehen und sich entschuldigen ,das es keine Absicht war.
Ich habe dann gerade nochmal mit den Lady telefoniert und Sie hat angbelich davon nichts gewusst,das ein andere Gabel verbaut ist.
Jedenfalls hat der Laden schon die richtige Federgabel bestellt,muss mir nur überlegen ob ich da jetzt nochmal hinfahre zum wechseln oder ob ich das selber mache.
Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich das selber machen ,habe keinen Bock nochmal insgesamt 600km zu fahren.


----------



## Magicforce (28. Januar 2008)

600km ist ja nicht grade um die Ecke, wenn Du es selber machen kannst..( event.musst Du den Gabelschaft kürzen  ) ist das ja kein Problem... ansonsten klär doch mal ab ob Du es nicht in einem Shop vor Ort machen lassen kannst und sie die Kosten übernehmen ..wäre ja eigentlich nur legitim.


----------



## hevil2819 (28. Januar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> 600km ist ja nicht grade um die Ecke, wenn Du es selber machen kannst..( event.musst Du den Gabelschaft kürzen  ) ist das ja kein Problem... ansonsten klär doch mal ab ob Du es nicht in einem Shop vor Ort machen lassen kannst und sie die Kosten übernehmen ..wäre ja eigentlich nur legitim.



also ich habe auch schon bei meinen alten Bike eine Federgabel selber montiert ,auch mit Gabelschaft kürzen und das hat auch geklappt ,also werde ich das wohl auch hinkriegen,aber werde trotzdem mal nachfragen ob sie die Kosten übernehmen würden ,es kann ja sein das  irgendein Problem dabei auftritt und ich doch noch zum Händler muss


----------



## Flash1986 (28. Januar 2008)

> Jedenfalls hat der Laden schon die richtige Federgabel bestellt,muss mir nur überlegen ob ich da jetzt nochmal hinfahre zum wechseln oder ob ich das selber mache.



So bekommste vielleicht soagar eine "bessere" als die, die normalerweise drin is. Weiss ja nicht, inwiefern Lapierre auf OEM/Erstausrüster Gabeln zurückgreift. Kann man auch am Stahlschaft erkennen, ob es eine "schlechte" oder eine "gute" ist. (Die guten haben Aluschaft)


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Januar 2008)

Alles ist besser als eine Lyrik...


----------



## Flash1986 (28. Januar 2008)

> Alles ist besser als eine Lyrik...


Das hab ich nicht gesagt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (28. Januar 2008)

aber ich  

Ich hatte bis dato nur Probleme damit. Die erste Lyrik 2-Step mußt auf U-turn umgebaut werden da 2-Step defekt. Das nächste waren defekte ausgeschlagene Buchsen. Dann wieder Umbau auf 2-Step 2008 u. seither auf Grund meiner Winterunlust keine Erfahrungswerte. 
Wenn nochmal was kaputt geht dann wird gewandelt u. eine 66er gekauft.


----------



## Flash1986 (28. Januar 2008)

> Jedenfalls hat der Laden schon die richtige Federgabel bestellt,muss mir nur Ã¼berlegen ob ich da jetzt nochmal hinfahre zum wechseln oder ob ich das selber mache.
> Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich das selber machen ,habe keinen Bock nochmal insgesamt 600km zu fahren.



Also das mit dem 2-Step hÃ¶rt man ja immer wieder... Kenn mich aber da als Fox bzw. Marzocchi Fahrer nicht sooo aus. Vielleicht kannst du denen ja auch verklickern, dass du z.B. eine Fox 36 Van R nimmst und ein paar â¬ draufzahlst. MÃ¼sste ja auch gehen. Ist ja im Endeffekt egal, was die bestellen.

GruÃ


----------



## perponche (31. Januar 2008)

hevil2819 schrieb:


> Hallo
> weiß hier jemand zufällig wo bzw .ob man das x-160 noch irgendwo bekommen kann .
> Ich habe auch schon auf der Lapierre Homepage die Shopsuche benutzt und bei den in Frage kommenden Händlern angefragt aber die haben das nicht mehr...


>> http://www.rivierabike.com/
LT         1.839,--
LTX       2.780,--
Ultimate 3.150,-- 
(Seriöser Laden, eigenes Rennteam, sind gerade von Subaru an Land gezogen worden für die Entwicklung einer Subaru-MTB-Marke)
mfG
perponche


----------



## hevil2819 (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo
ich bins mal wieder und zwar stellt sich der shop jetzt doch quer ne neue gabel einzubauen.
ich habe heute da nochmal angerufen und diesmal war der chef da und der meinte er wird auf gar keinen fall eine neue Gabel einbauen ,weil die kosten zu hoch für ihn sind und er die alte nicht verkaufen kann.
er will sich jetzt nochmal erkundigen warum da ne 180 drin ist ,obwohl die ja schon zugegeben haben die ausgetauscht zu haben ,will er erst mal bei Rockshox anrufen .
habe ihn auch drauf aufmerksam gemacht ,das laut homepage die u-turn verbaut sein sollte,darauf meinte er nur das man mit änderungen immer rechnen muss und da ich ja auch persönlich da war ,konnte ich mir vorher alles genau anschauen und hätte es da bereits reklamieren können .
Das bike komplett zurück zu geben ,kann ich auch nicht ,das lehnt er auch ab

als ihn dann noch gesagt habe das ich die absenkbare funktion haben wollte um auch touren zu fahren um besser bergauf zum kommen ,meinte er nur das ,das absenken sowieso nichts bringen würde und das dies völliger quatsch ist mit dem absenken ,weil sich die Geometrie dann verändert und man keine kraft mehr aufs pedal bringt usw. .
Ich habe ihn dann noch gesagt das aber in jeder Zeitschrift steht das dies was bringt ,aber wir Leser sollten doch die Zeitungen wegschmeißen weil die ehh keine Ahnung haben ,war sein Aussage und die nur wegen der Kohle der Hersteller so bewerten


----------



## traveller23 (1. Februar 2008)

nicht abschassln lassen und auf das bestehen was sich gehört. 

Wünsch dir alles gute!


----------



## hevil2819 (1. Februar 2008)

weiß zufällig jemand von euch ob ich da wirklich kein rückgaberecht habe und wie soll ich weiter vorgehen ,soll ich einen anwalt einschalten .
ich habe eine rechtschutzversicherung ,da müsste sowas mit drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (1. Februar 2008)

Also dem Anwalt würd ichs nicht gleich übergeben. Red nochmal mit ihm, mit Nachdruck. Ich war halt beim Kauf nicht dabei. Aber wenns so ablief, das du ein Modell gekauft hast und er nicht gesagt hat "Das Rad hier so wie es hier steht", hast gut Karten.


----------



## Magicforce (1. Februar 2008)

> ich habe heute da nochmal angerufen und diesmal war der chef da und der meinte er wird auf gar keinen fall eine neue Gabel einbauen ,weil die kosten zu hoch für ihn sind und er die alte nicht verkaufen kann.
> er will sich jetzt nochmal erkundigen warum da ne 180 drin ist ,obwohl die ja schon zugegeben haben die ausgetauscht zu haben ,will er erst mal bei Rockshox anrufen .
> habe ihn auch drauf aufmerksam gemacht ,das laut homepage die u-turn verbaut sein sollte,darauf meinte er nur das man mit änderungen immer rechnen muss und da ich ja auch persönlich da war ,konnte ich mir vorher alles genau anschauen und hätte es da bereits reklamieren können


das ist mehr als lächerlich...denk´mal so irgendwo fährt jetzt jemand mit "Deiner" Gabel spazieren...laut Lapierre ist da die U-turn verbaut und fertig...
und überhaupt - was hat Rock shox damit zu tun das sie einem anderen Kunden die Gabel verkauft haben, Du hast als Kunde auch Rechte und wenn Du nun mal von der Materie nicht so viel Ahnung hast/ hattest ist das kein Grund sich auf die Tour rauszureden...
apropos reden ...man kann ja über alles reden, aber wenn mir der Händer so entgegen getreten wäre, hätte ich wohl ohne ein weiteres Wort den Laden verlassen bzw. freundlich das Gespräch beendet und nach einmal Luft holen danach meinen Anwalt angerufen...wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...
ich bin zwar Laie in juristischen Fragen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das Du unter den Voraussetzungen sogar ganz gute Chancen hast das Rad komplett zurück zu geben...schließlich ist eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft nicht erfüllt,
also ich würde denen einen hübschen Brief zukommen lassen und sie aufforden binnen Frist auf ihre Kosten den Tausch vorzunehemen oder das Rad geht zurück .


----------



## hevil2819 (1. Februar 2008)

ja laut seiner Aussage hatte Rockshox eine Rückrufaktion oder so in diesen Jahr gehabt und deshalbr wurde wahrscheinlich die Gabel gewechselt


----------



## Magicforce (1. Februar 2008)

lääächerlich, lass Dir nichts von dem erzählen, also ich häng´hier seit 1 1/2 Jahren jeden Tag unzählige Stunden rum, aber von einer Rückrufaktion seitens Rock Shox ist mir nichts bekannt, außer vielleicht für die Lyrik 2Step, aber nicht für die Domain...ansonsten ruf´doch mal da an...hatte ja eine Seite vorher den link zur Webseite gepostet, da findest Du bestimmt eine Kontaktadresse...denke aber das ist auch nichts weiter als eine Schutzbehauptung, da sie ja dann bei einer Rückrufaktion die originale U-turn Gabel gegen eben diese hätten tauschen müssen und nicht gegen die 180er


----------



## Augus1328 (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Lapierre Deutschland in Putzbrunn anrufen u. den Händler anschwärzen. Evtl. hast Du ja über den Weg Glück. Ansonsten seh ich den Verkauf Deines Bikes mit der falschen Gabel als arglistige Täuschung an. Immerhin bist Du Laie u. wolltest das Bike so kaufen wie es auf der Lapierre Seite beschrieben ist.
Das ist so typisch Bikehändler. Eine OEM Ware für paar Euro EK wird wahrscheinlich teuer einzeln verscherbelt (ebay oder sonstwo) u. irgendein Ladenhüter kommt dann an`s Bike.

Lapierre(falls noch aktuell):
LAPIERRE DEUTSCHLAND
Innstrasse 14
85640 PUTZBRUNN 
tel : 0049-(0)89-95470825
fax : 0049-(0)89-95470827
http://[email protected]

Du als Kunde hast mehr Rechte als der Händler Dir vorgaukelt.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Ommlinio (2. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich klink mich hier mal ein. Augus1328 hat absolut Recht. Ich hatte genau so einen ähnlichen Fall vor 2 Jahren mit Steppenwolf (bei mir gings allerdings um die Lackierung am Rahmen). Der Händler meinte auch erst zu mir: "die haben diese Farbe nicht mehr, ich kann nur noch den Rahmen nehmen der hier im Laden steht"!
Am selben Tag hatte mich Steppenwolf in der Leitung und ich hatte mich nach dem Rahmen in meiner Wunschfarbe erkundigt. Klar war der zu haben. Der Händler wollte einfach nur das Modell aus seinem Schaufenster an den Mann bringen.
Ich denke, wenn du Lapierre direkt kontaktierst, gehst du den richtigen Weg. Die machen den Händler rund!
Gerade Lapierre, ist dabei ein gutes Image in DE auf zu bauen. Wenn ein Händler dann solch eine unverschämte Aktion reist wie in deinem Fall, kann der Händler schnell wieder einpacken.
Du bist hier betrogen worden, sei dir dessen gut bewusst. Gegen solche Händler radikal vorgehen!!!!

Viel Erfolg, und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!!!

Cheers Ommlinio


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Februar 2008)

hevil2819 schrieb:


> ja laut seiner Aussage hatte Rockshox eine Rückrufaktion oder so in diesen Jahr gehabt und deshalbr wurde wahrscheinlich die Gabel gewechselt



Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich hatte dir ja schon etwas dazu gesagt...
Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: in meinem Kaufvertrag ist die Ausstattung, incl. Gabelmodell, detailliert aufgeführt. Welche Gabel steht in deinem Vertrag?


----------



## hevil2819 (2. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich hatte dir ja schon etwas dazu gesagt...
> Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach: in meinem Kaufvertrag ist die Ausstattung, incl. Gabelmodell, detailliert aufgeführt. Welche Gabel steht in deinem Vertrag?



Das ist ja auch so ein Problem konkret steht da im Vertrag nichts drin ,welche Gabel montiert ist ,da steht nur die Seriennummer der Gabel und die stimmt leider  
mit der jetzigen überein.

Habe mich auch mal im Netz über das Thema Kaufrecht informiert und so wie es aussieht hat er rein rechtlich recht  oder ich habe das falsch verstanden.
Wenn ich es auf der Homepage direkt gekauft hätte ,hätte ich nopch eine Rückgabegarantie ,aber da ich selbst im Laden war und mir das Bike vorher angesehen habe ,hätte ich dies vorher Reklamieren müssen und da das Bike auch noch reduziert war ,brauch der Verkäufer es erst recht nicht zurück nehmen.
Denn reduzierte Ware ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen .

Aber selbst wenn dies so sein sollte ,ist das wohl mehr als ein schlechter Witz.
Ich werde auf alle versuchen Lapierre zu kontaktieren ,vielleicht können die noch was machen .
Wenn nicht muss ich wohl oder übel die Gabel ausbauen und selber vertickern  und versuchen für das Geld ne andere Gabel zu finden .


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Februar 2008)

Autsch, das ist schon hammerhart. Habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## ed1272 (2. Februar 2008)

Hurra mein Lapierre ist da    

Hab gestern mein x160LT beim Händler holen können.

Alle Teile sind direkt abgebaut worden, ich bin grad beim aufbauen mit meinen Teilen

Geiles Rad wird das................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (2. Februar 2008)

> Denn reduzierte Ware ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen


das ist ein Ammenmärchen, Du wolltest das Rad wie auf der Lapierre Seite ( und auch auf der des Händlers !! ) gesehen, wenn das Rad anders ausgestattet ist hätte der Händler Dich explizit auf diese fehlende Eigenschaft hinweisen müssen...!
also Lapierre anrufen und schon mal den Anwalt informieren...
wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Angelegenheit...!!

 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Februar 2008)

Lapierre gibt es nicht als Rahmenkit, von daher muß Dir der Händler, daß von Lapierre vorgegebene Paket auch so übergeben. Ruf Lapierre an u. sag, daß Dich ein Händler über`n Tisch gezogen hat u. was Du tun sollst.


----------



## Ommlinio (3. Februar 2008)

@ hevil 2819:


Ich sag nur eins: *14 TAGE RÜCKGABERECHT*, AUCH AUF REDUZIERTE WARE!!!

Bike in den Laden stellen und Geld zurück verlangen!!! MUSS er machen. *Deutsches Recht!* Gleichzeitig Lapierre informieren, die sollen diesen schice Händler aus dem Programm nehmen! Und am besten zum Anwalt, und dem Händler sofort die Fronten klar machen!!!

Greetz Ommlinio (PN solltest du ja bekommen haben)


----------



## Flash1986 (3. Februar 2008)

Kannst du uns/mir vielleicht auchnoch mittelien, welcher Händler das war? Man will ja sowas nicht auchnoch unterstürzen...

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Februar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> @ hevil 2819:
> 
> 
> Ich sag nur eins: *14 TAGE RÜCKGABERECHT*, AUCH AUF REDUZIERTE WARE!!!
> ...


Bist du da sicher, gilt das nicht nur für Onlinekäufe?


----------



## Magicforce (3. Februar 2008)

> Ich sag nur eins: 14 TAGE RÜCKGABERECHT, AUCH AUF REDUZIERTE WARE!!!


hier geht es weniger um "reduzierte Ware" sondern um "fehlerhafte" deshalb ist auch ein Umtausch drin, ich kenne mich zwar ein wenig aus, würde aber  Aussagen in einem Forum auch nicht als rechtsverbindlich betrachten, diese können höchstens als Anhaltspunkt dienen, da sollte dann eben ein Jurist mehr zu sagen können...und nach den Aussagen des Händlers,habe ich nicht den Eindruck als würde er ohne weiteres seine Ansichten ändern, sprich er braucht es wohl schriftlich !


----------



## Ommlinio (3. Februar 2008)

N´abend,

natürlich sollte meine Aussage nicht als rechtsverbindlich gelten, wie sollte dies HIER im Forum auch möglich sein? 
Aber es ist meinen Informationen nach die Wahrheit. Egal ob online oder nicht: Innerhalb von 14 Tagen ist die Rückgabe ohne eine Angabe von Gründen möglich. Ob die Ware jetzt Fehlerhaft ist oder nicht, sei mal da hingestellt, auch wenn es in unserem Fall darum geht. 
Meine Betonung auf reduziert deshalb, weil Händler früher mal, auf dem Wege des reduzierten Verkaufs von Ware das 14tägige Rückgaberecht umgehen konnten.
Nach heutigem Stand ist dies nicht mehr möglich. 

Jedem von euch, der eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, sollte es möglich sein, seine Versicherung anzurufen und ein kostenloses Beratungsgespräch mit einem Anwalt zu bekommen.
Wenn es nur ein tel. Gespräch ist, zahlt diese Beratungskosten die Versicherung, ohne das man die SB zahlen muss.
Hevil 2819 ist ja Rechtsschutzversichert, also sollte er dies tun. Hatte ich ihm auch in einer PN mitgeteilt.
Hoffe für alle, das euch so etwas oder ähnliches erspart bleibt. 

@ hevil 2819: Viel Glück, du bist im Recht, mach was draus!

ride on, euer Ommlinio


PS.: da auch ich kein Jurist bin, kann meine Aussage nur als "Empfehlung", nicht als verbindliche Rechtsauskunft verstanden werden! Das sollte aber eigentlich jedem hier klar sein!


----------



## ed1272 (4. Februar 2008)

So nun ist es fertig und wurde gestern das erste mal ausgefahren. 

Super Rad mit noch besseren Hinterbau.

Gewicht 13,64kg mit Pedale.

Bilder sind in meinen Fotoalbum.

Gruß


----------



## _robbie_ (5. Februar 2008)

Ommlinio schrieb:


> Egal ob online oder nicht: Innerhalb von 14 Tagen ist die Rückgabe ohne eine Angabe von Gründen möglich.



Öhm, nö   Im Versandhandel stehen dir diese 14 Tage zu (solange es keine Sonderanfertigungen sind), weil du dort nicht die Möglichkeit hast, die Ware vor dem Kauf eingehend zu prüfen. Im normalen Einzelhandel vor Ort gibt´s das aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben nicht, auch wenn es einige große Märkte als Service anbieten.
siehe http://recht-gebloggt.de/2007/11/29/polulaere-rechtsirrtuemer-teil-3-rueckgaberecht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (5. Februar 2008)

> Im Versandhandel stehen dir diese 14 Tage zu (solange es keine Sonderanfertigungen sind), weil du dort nicht die Möglichkeit hast, die Ware vor dem Kauf eingehend zu prüfen. Im normalen Einzelhandel vor Ort gibt´s das aber gesetzlich vorgeschrieben nicht, auch wenn es einige große Märkte als Service anbieten.


OK soviel zum BGB, HGB und einem kurzen Exkurs ins Strafrecht... 
Kollege hevil2819 hat den Fall ja scheinbar schon für sich geklärt, muss ja jeder selbst wissen...  
also back 2 topic... 
@ed1272
schönes bike...nur diesen roten Turm an der "Lenksäule" finde ich nicht ganz soo schön 
ansonsten


----------



## Ommlinio (5. Februar 2008)

Ok, von mir jetzt abschließend zum Fall von hevil2819: 

Mit den 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht könnten die Anderen vielleicht richtig liegen, .....vielleicht?
Aber laut Lapierre Katalog müsste in deinem Rad eine andere Gabel verbaut sein. Dies ist nicht der Fall, also so mit ein Vertoß im Kaufvertrag. Du hast das Bike so kaufen wollen wie es im Katalog steht, dies ist vom Händler nicht erfüllt worden, somit handelt es sich um einen Vertragsverstoß, seitens des Händlers. Somit liegst du im Gewährleistungsrecht und kannst das Bike zurück geben.

Ende.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Februar 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> So nun ist es fertig und wurde gestern das erste mal ausgefahren.
> 
> Super Rad mit noch besseren Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Wow, da hast du aber deine Waage mehr getunt als das Bike?   Oder wie bekommt man das Gewicht hin?


----------



## hevil2819 (5. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wow, da hast du aber deine Waage mehr getunt als das Bike?   Oder wie bekommt man das Gewicht hin?



Das würde mich aber auch mal interressieren ,selbst das Ultimate ist da ja noch schwerer laut Herstellerangaben


----------



## perponche (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## Flash1986 (6. Februar 2008)

Sogar die technische Zeichnung zeigt mir mal wieder wie WUNDERSCHÖN ich das Rad finde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (7. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wow, da hast du aber deine Waage mehr getunt als das Bike?   Oder wie bekommt man das Gewicht hin?





hevil2819 schrieb:


> Das würde mich aber auch mal interressieren ,selbst das Ultimate ist da ja noch schwerer laut Herstellerangaben



Stimmt, das Ultimate ist auch schwerer, hab ich im Laden gewogen. Grösse L mit Fox36 Talas 14kg.

Es sind bei mir die Laufräder und vor allem die Gabel. Sie wiegt ja nur 2250gr. Alles andere wurde mit halt so gewählt das nicht das aller schwerste angebaut wird, aber Preislich noch im Rahmen ist.

Das Gewicht stimmt aber wirklich so. 

Jetzt hat mein Baby noch ne Syntace P6 Sattelstütze und nen VRO bekommen.....


----------



## Stevens59 (10. Februar 2008)

... nach langem hin und her überlegen habe ich heute endlich doch meine erste ausgiebige tour mit meinem franzosen gemacht...  

ich kriege wohl das grinsen bis ende nächster woche nicht mehr aus meinem gesicht raus...  

uphill: nach anfänglichem abstimmungen (anfangs mit 160, dann mit 145 und zum schluss mit 130 mm abgesenkter lyrik) hat mir die gabel auf 145 mm doch am besten gefallen

downhill: dämpfer komplett offen (stufe 1), gabel auf 160 mm... eine waffe, mann muss vorsichtig sein um nicht übermütig zu werden, denn das lp bügelt so ziemlich alles weg. einfach nur klasse...

ich bin schlichtweg begeistert, auch wenn mein freund olli mich im deister auf dem farnweg wieder einmal mit seinem speci enduro sl zersägt hat (aber das ist eine ganz andere geschichte  )

und nach anfänglicher skepsis mit dem recht hohen spiel in der maverick speedball, bin ich doch sehr zufrieden, denn das spiel macht sich beim pedalieren überhaupt nicht bemerkbar. und beim dowhill ist das absenken einfach ein richtig schöne sache...

ich einfach nur begeistert... diese tour heute hat definitiv lust auf mehr gemacht...

viele grüße

ralf


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Februar 2008)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Community....
> 
> habe heute abend versucht eine KF von Heim 3Guide zu verbauen, bin dort aber verzweifelt. Durch die Abkantung der KF zum Rahmen hin (Tretlager-Montage) kollidiert diese mit dem Rahmen...



Na super, ich wollte mir auch die Heim anbauen. Müsste die gesamte Kante weg, oder würde eine leichte Bearbeitung reichen? (Andere haben die doch überhaupt nicht.)
Was bliebe denn sonst noch an KF? Die Stinger habe ich gefunden, geht aber wieder nur mit 2 Ketteblättern. Sie müsste auf jeden Fall 3 KB verkraften, soll leise laufen und eben in der Gewichtsklasse einer Heim 3 bleiben?


----------



## Magicforce (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo 
beschäftigt mich auch die Frage, mir fällt spontan nur diese hier ein...
was ist denn mit den KF von Bommelmaster, gibt es die nicht auch inzwischen für 3fach..ich meine das ich da kürzlich etwas gelesen habe...bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Flash1986 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Also ich persönlich finde Kettenführugen für 3 Fach ein bischen unnütz... Vorne 2 Kettenblätter reicht allemal aus (Berg ab kann man halt dann ab ca. 35 km/h nichtmehr mittreten). Außerdem kann man sich gleich einen Bashguard / Rockring dranbauen, welcher wieder davor Schützt hart aufzusetzen und sich mal wieder ein Kettenblatt-Tattoo zu machen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die normale Shiftguide von Truvativ optimal. Läuft leise und ist im Vergleich zu den anderen günstig. 

Kann man sich ja mal überlegen

Gruß 

Sebastian


----------



## Stevens59 (15. Februar 2008)

Magicforce schrieb:


> Hallo
> beschäftigt mich auch die Frage, mir fällt spontan nur diese hier ein...
> 
> 
> ...



... also ich habe die dreist verbaut. läßt sich problemlos montieren, sie ist relativ leise, nur auf dem großen kb hört man eindeutige geräusche. kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen...

ralf


----------



## Stevens59 (15. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Na super, ich wollte mir auch die Heim anbauen. Müsste die gesamte Kante weg, oder würde eine leichte Bearbeitung reichen? (Andere haben die doch überhaupt nicht.)
> Was bliebe denn sonst noch an KF? Die Stinger habe ich gefunden, geht aber wieder nur mit 2 Ketteblättern. Sie müsste auf jeden Fall 3 KB verkraften, soll leise laufen und eben in der Gewichtsklasse einer Heim 3 bleiben?



wie oben geschrieben, kann ich dir die dreist wirklich empfehlen. 

vom abflexen o.ä der abkantung würde ich abraten, denn gerade diese bringt die steifigkeit bei der heim... stefan von den g-junkies den ich angerufen hatte und ihm dieses problem mit der heim geschildert hatte, meinte auch, vom wegnehmen von material sollte man tunlichst die finger lassen...

ralf


----------



## darkosan (15. Februar 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> So nun ist es fertig und wurde gestern das erste mal ausgefahren.
> 
> Super Rad mit noch besseren Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



sehr sehr schoen. Das Teil siehtr absolut edel aus. Meines ist heute fertig geworden. Ich habe ueberigens auch recht lange ueberlegt, die Farbe Weiss ins Spiel zu bringen, es mir dann doch anders ueberlegt. Wieviel hast du fuer den DT Swiss LRS bezahlt?

Werd heute abend mal ein paar Bilder posten. Das Rot am Vorbau siehr allerdings schon sehr sonderbar aus


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Februar 2008)

2 oder 3fach hängt halt schwer vom Einsatz ab. Hier muss ich leider reichlich Forstautobahn und Strasse fahren, da kommt 2fach für mich nicht in Frage. 

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, ist die Heim sogar aus Edelstahl. Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken mehr. Zur Not kann man da auch wieder etwas aufkleben... Die Dreist ist mir doch etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Flash1986 (15. Februar 2008)

@ ed1272: Schon ein schönes Bike, was du da aufgebaut hast. Allerdings finde ich den roten Spacerturm schon ein bischen unpassend... Da wäre ein einfach schwarzer Aluspacer / Carbonspacer in meinen Augen schöner. Dann als Abschluss lieber noch einen Hope Headdoctor drauf. 
Was hast du für Schalthebel genommen - gefallen mir gut! Sind das Sram X.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (16. Februar 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> @ ed1272: Schon ein schönes Bike, was du da aufgebaut hast. Allerdings finde ich den roten Spacerturm schon ein bischen unpassend... Da wäre ein einfach schwarzer Aluspacer / Carbonspacer in meinen Augen schöner. Dann als Abschluss lieber noch einen Hope Headdoctor drauf.
> Was hast du für Schalthebel genommen - gefallen mir gut! Sind das Sram X.0?



Wurde alles geändert, Gabelschaft 1cm gekürzt, Spacer verändert, anderer Vorbau (Syntace VRO) neue Sattelstütze Syntace P6, Sattelstützenschnellspanner Hope in Rot.

Trotzdem danke für die lobenden Worte, ich find es schön. 

Gewicht so wie auf den neuen Bildern im Fotoalbum nun 13,84kg, inkl. Pedale.

Ich habe vorgestern eine Maverick Speedball auf den x160 Probegefahren. Unglaublich wie das den Bike nochmal einen anderen Charakter gibt. Wahnsinn, war begeistert, wenn nur die 200 für das Teil nicht wären. Sogar die 300gr mehr werde ich verschmerzen, die 7,5cm versenbarkeit sind super geil. Werd ich mir nächstes Monat leisten. Find ich für meinen Einsatzzweck sogar sinnvoller wie eine absenkbare Gabel. 

Gruß, und schaut mal in mein Album, was ihr nun sagt.


----------



## ed1272 (16. Februar 2008)

Es sind XTR Schalthebel.


----------



## darkosan (17. Februar 2008)

Gefaellt mir sehr gut, finde dass eine dominante Farbe ausreichend ist und wuerde, wenns meins waer, das Rot weglassen. Wieso wiegt das Teil jetzt eigentlich mehr, wenn du Gabelschaft gekuerzt hast und leichtere Komponenten montiert hast? Oder ist die Sattelstuetze gar nicht leichter? Mir kommt vor, als ob die Originalsattelstuetze schon sehr leicht ist. Kann das jemand bestaetigen, ich hab keine Waage..

Habs endlich geschafft mal einige brauchbare (ist ja nicht so einfach eine Digicam mal ruhig zu halten) Bilder zu machen und hochzuladen.

Schaut doch mal kurz in mein Album. Die Kurbeln werden bald gegen xt getauscht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Februar 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> Gefaellt mir sehr gut, finde dass eine dominante Farbe ausreichend ist und wuerde, wenns meins waer, das Rot weglassen. Wieso wiegt das Teil jetzt eigentlich mehr, wenn du Gabelschaft gekuerzt hast und leichtere Komponenten montiert hast? Oder ist die Sattelstuetze gar nicht leichter? Mir kommt vor, als ob die Originalsattelstuetze schon sehr leicht ist. Kann das jemand bestaetigen, ich hab keine Waage..
> 
> Habs endlich geschafft mal einige brauchbare (ist ja nicht so einfach eine Digicam mal ruhig zu halten) Bilder zu machen und hochzuladen.
> 
> Schaut doch mal kurz in mein Album. Die Kurbeln werden bald gegen xt getauscht.



Sehr stimmig dein LT, gefällt mir. Die Sattelstütze ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ca. 100gr schwerer als bspw. eine Thomson Elite...


----------



## ed1272 (17. Februar 2008)

Ja stimmt, die Sattelstütze vom LT wiegt 325gr, hab ich gewogen.

Mein Rad ist deshalb schwerer weil der WCS Steuersatz den VRO weichen musste und ein anderer Sattel montiert ist. 

Ich glaub durch das Schaftrohr kürzen hab ich nicht so viel verloren.....leider.

Die roten Hope Teile hatte ich alle schon, daher hab ich mich halt auf Grau/Weiß/Rot festgelegt, mir gefällts, bis auf die Kurbel. 
Da muss ne Truvativ Stylo 3.3 2008 ran, schwarz glänzend. Und eben die Maverick Sattelstütze, aber alles erst nächstes Monat, sagt meine Frau...


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Februar 2008)

Findest du den WCS Vorbau an einem Enduro nicht etwas unterdimensioniert? Was die Stylo angeht, guck mal hier(weiter hinten). Habe selbst noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen, aber es macht schon nachdenklich.


----------



## ed1272 (17. Februar 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Findest du den WCS Vorbau an einem Enduro nicht etwas unterdimensioniert? Was die Stylo angeht, guck mal hier(weiter hinten). Habe selbst noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen, aber es macht schon nachdenklich.



Deswegen ist ja jetzt der VRO Vorbau drann.....

Habs gelesen, muss ich wohl nochmal überdenken.

Danke


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2008)




----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

Da ich mit meiner Marzocchi AM 1SL nicht so zufrieden bin, habe ich mir eine FOX 36 VAN geleistet.

Fährt die jemand im X160??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkosan (3. März 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Da ich mit meiner Marzocchi AM 1SL nicht so zufrieden bin...
> 
> Gruß



Warum? Interessiert mich, weil sich ein Freund gerade die gleiche an sein Bike montiert hat.


----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

Ich bin bis jetzt, ausser einer Reba, nur Stahlfeder Gabeln gefahren. Daher bin ich vom Ansprechverhalten etwas verwöhnt. Evtl. gibt sich das ja nach langer Einfahrzeit. Ausserdem wiege ich 95kg und möchte eine etwas steifere Gabel haben. Das ATA verwende ich auch nicht.

Ansonsten ist die AM 1 SL schon gut, richtig leicht ist sie ja auch, TST2 funktioniert gut, schön aussehen tut sie auch.

Leider eben nicht "meine Gabel".


----------



## Flash1986 (3. März 2008)

Hi ed1272,

Ich habe eine Fox 36 Van R bei mir verbaut. Was willst du wissen?
Eins kann ich Dir sagen - Fox ist zwar nicht gerade billig, aber dafür bekommt man ordentlich was geboten! Das Ansprechverhalten und die Schluckfreudigkeit sind einfach nur noch erste Sahne.
Da können die anderen Gabeln einpacken 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## darkosan (3. März 2008)

bei mir wars genau umgekehrt. Bin bis zum X-160er nur Luft-Gabeln gefahren und das Teil kam ja gleich mit einer Domain. Mit der war ich auch recht zufrieden, erstaunt hat mich das Ansprechverhalten, erschreckt dann das Gewicht. 3 Kilo vs. 2.2 kg sind schon ein Unterschied. Allein aus Gewichtsgruenden wuerde ich nicht auf ein Stahlgabel umsteigen. Gaebs eine Stahlfedergabel um die 2.3 kg waere ich am Ueberlegen...


----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hi ed1272,
> 
> Ich habe eine Fox 36 Van R bei mir verbaut. Was willst du wissen?



Wie sich die VAN mit den Hinterbau des x160 fährt? Ich hatte bei meiner AM 1 SL immer den Eindruck das der Hinterbau besser arbeitet wie die Gabel. Vermisst du eine Absenkung, U-Turn oder ähnliches?


----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> bei mir wars genau umgekehrt. Bin bis zum X-160er nur Luft-Gabeln gefahren und das Teil kam ja gleich mit einer Domain. Mit der war ich auch recht zufrieden, erstaunt hat mich das Ansprechverhalten, erschreckt dann das Gewicht. 3 Kilo vs. 2.2 kg sind schon ein Unterschied. Allein aus Gewichtsgruenden wuerde ich nicht auf ein Stahlgabel umsteigen. Gaebs eine Stahlfedergabel um die 2.3 kg waere ich am Ueberlegen...



War auch mein Gedanke. Die Fox wiegt 2,5kg. Die 300gr, opfere ich gern, wenn die Funktion stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash1986 (3. März 2008)

Hallo,

Hatte vorher auch eine Marzocchi All Mountain SL drin - aber wenn man einmal die Fox gefahren ist, will man sie nichtmehr hergeben. Das Gefühl mit dem besser arbeitenden Hinterbau hatte ich auch bei der Marzocchi. Ist jetzt aber nichtmehr vorhanden - Gabel und Hinterbau arbeiten beide sehr gut zusammen.
Absenkung vermisse ich nicht - hatte ich mal an einer Gabel, habe es aber eh nie genutzt. 
Das Fahrwerk klebt einfach aufm Boden, so kann man aufm Sattel einfach ein bischen nach vorne rutschen und das Bike klettert richtig gut. Bei wurzeligen anstiegen hat bei der Marzocchi das Vorderrad gleich das bockeln angefangen und man hat die Traktion verloren. Mit der Fox klebt das Rad fast schon auf dem Boden und man kann auchnoch gezielt lenken. 

Aber am besten wird es sein, du kaufst sie dir und fährst sie einfach mal. Dann wirst du merken, dass einfach nichts drüber geht. 

Gruß

Sebastian

Beim Anziehen der Steckachsschrauben aufpassen - die Fox 36 sind da je nach Baujahr wirlich sehr empfindlich. Wärst nicht der Erste mit einem Riss im Casting.


----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

Super Bericht, danke, freu mich schon auf die Gabel.

Ja gekauft ist sie, allerdings kommt sie erst gegen ende der Woche. Sogar eine RC2 von 2007.

Das mit den Casting ist mir bekannt, werd ich schon aufpassen. Wobei 2,15nm schon sehr wenig ist, im Wald mit nen Platten Reifen bestimmt schwierig einzuhalten.

Hast du Buchsenspiel festellen können bei dir? Wie lang fährst du sie schon?


----------



## Flash1986 (3. März 2008)

Hi,

Bis jetzt habe ich kein Spiel feststellen können. Fahr die Gabel auch erst seit ca. 3 Monaten - davor hat sich ein Bekannter gefahren, der allerdings auch nur ein paar Wochen. 

Weiss nicht, ob eine RC2 sooo nötig gewesen wäre - ich denke, dass das ganze "gespiele" mit High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe sich nicht gerade positiv auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt. Trotzdem wird dich die Fox 36 vom ersten fahren an nur noch umhauen - da bin ich mir sicher 

Bei den 2007er Modellen wurde das Casting an der gefährdeten Stelle auch ein gutes Stück dicker gemacht. Habe schon 2 gerissene gesehen - einer fährt immernoch damit rum und bei der anderen wurde das Casting getauscht - beides aber 2006er Modelle soweit ich weiss. Ich habe die 2007er und da ist das Casting deutlich dicker. Außerdem geht es ja auchnoch, mit gerissenem Casting zu fahren. So heiss wie es hier im Forum gekocht wird ist es lange nicht. Das Rad wird sicherlich nicht rausfliegen - ich mache bei Gelegenheit eh mal Bilder vom Riss und ein paar Vergleiche von 06 zu 07.

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. März 2008)

@Flash: Hattest du auch den Vergleich zur Lyrik? 
Die wiegt auch nur 2,6kg, ist der Vanilla funktionell weit überlegen. Okay, immer vorausgesetzt das sie auch funktioniert.  
Ich finde es sehr schwach von Fox, das sie keine absenkbare Stahlfedergabel anbieten können. Die Talas 36 kam mir, speziell bei Vollbremsungen mit einer 200er Scheibe, etwas steifer vor. Das in Verknüpfung mit der Funktionalität einer Lyrik...

Anderes Thema, noch einmal: Kettenführung fürs X160  

Ich schicke jetzt die Heim 3Giude zurück. Rein von der Passform hätte ich sie schon hinbekommen, was ich in meinem Wahn aber völlig vergessen hatte: durch das 73er Tretlager gibt es keine Spacer mehr. Mit einer am Lager befestigten Kefü würde also die Kettenlinie nach außen wandern. Wie haltet ihr das?
Die G Junkies gibt es ebenfalls nicht mir ISCG. Laut deren HP könnten dabei die Schraubenköpfe mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt kollidieren.
Hm, und was nun, welche leise Kettenführung mit ISCG Befestigung gibt es überhaupt für 3fach Kurbeln?
@Steve: Du hattest dich mit denen telefoniert?


----------



## Flash1986 (3. März 2008)

Hi,

Was die Lyrik angeht, kann ich mich nur auf Berichte von Bekannten verlassen. Habe mal an einer ein bischen rumgedrückt, leider konnte ich sie nicht fahren - also kann man dazu nichts sagen  

Das mit dem Absenken finde ich persönlich wirklich kein Problem. Gerade U-Turn von Rockshox (um mal ein System zu nennen, welches auch funktioniert  ) ist sehr aufwändig und zeitintensiv. Um die Gabel ein paar cm abzusenken musste ich bei dem U-Turn meiner alten Rockshocks scheinbar endlos lange drehen. 
Gerade am Berg, wenn du der einzige bist mit absenkung fahren in der Zeit alle davon   

Also wie gesagt - ich brauche es nicht. Wenn es jemand braucht, sollte er sich natürlich nach Gabeln umsehen, welche das können. Mein klarer Favorit in der Beziehung ist Marzocchi mit seinem ETA System. Einfacher und schneller gehts wohl kaum in meinen Augen.

Gruß


----------



## ed1272 (3. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Absenken finde ich persönlich wirklich kein Problem. Gerade U-Turn von Rockshox (um mal ein System zu nennen, welches auch funktioniert  ) ist sehr aufwändig und zeitintensiv. Um die Gabel ein paar cm abzusenken musste ich bei dem U-Turn meiner alten Rockshocks scheinbar endlos lange drehen.
> ...



Seh ich genauso, entweder Talas oder ETA, wobei Talas wieder Luft ist, ich wollte Stahlfeder. Das U-Turn hatte ich an der PIKE, hab ich da bei mir zuhause NIE heruntergedreht. Bei meiner Hausrunde geht es dauernd runter und rauf, da muss das System schneller gehen wie U-Turn.




Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Weiss nicht, ob eine RC2 sooo nötig gewesen wäre - ich denke, dass das ganze "gespiele" mit High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe sich nicht gerade positiv auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt. Trotzdem wird dich die Fox 36 vom ersten fahren an nur noch umhauen - da bin ich mir sicher
> ...



Bilder wären super Interessant.

RC2 nötig oder nicht ist ne Frage, weiss es auch nicht. Aber was man hat, hat man, man muss ja nix verstellen, kann aber. Ausserdem sind im Moment nur RC2 zu verkaufen gewesen.


----------



## Flash1986 (4. März 2008)

> ich wollte Stahlfeder


Die Fox hat sogar eine Titanfeder  Spart gewicht und liest sich auchnoch richtig gut... 

Warst du dann in der Fahrradkiste, oder wo hast du dein Bike gekauft?

Gruß


----------



## aacho (4. März 2008)

Hi, 
fahre X160LT, vor kurzem habe ich Schaltwerk (LX), ausgeriesen.
Kenne mich aber damit gar nicht aus. 
Was soll ich kaufen bzw. was war da für einen Schaltwerk vom Werk?
Kurz, lang, top, low...?

Danke!


----------



## Augus1328 (4. März 2008)

Fährst Du ein drittes Kettenblatt oder mit Bashguard? Falls Bashguard dann reicht Medium auf jeden Fall. Ich bevorzuge SRAM X9, Shimano XT ist aber auch top.


----------



## darkosan (4. März 2008)

Also ich konnte mich mit Absenkung sowie anderen Spielereien noch nie wirklich anfreunden. Stelle aber nicht in Abrede, dass diese Funktionen nix bringen, aber wenns mal so steil ist, dass ich eine Absenkung noetig habe, schiebe ich lieber. Bis jetzt bin ich mit ohne Absenklung (F36 Float R) mehr als zufrieden. Kann Fox nur weitermpfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (4. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Die Fox hat sogar eine Titanfeder  Spart gewicht und liest sich auchnoch richtig gut...
> 
> Warst du dann in der Fahrradkiste, oder wo hast du dein Bike gekauft?
> 
> Gruß




Ja Fahrradkiste, guter Service, super Mechaniker.


----------



## Flash1986 (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich den Dämpfern, welche man in den X160 Rahmen reinbauen kann. Stößt z.B. bei einem Fox DHX (Air oder Coil) der Piggyback (also der wegstehende Ausgleichsbehälter) am Rahmen an? Oder geht das?
Wäre Dankbar, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## ed1272 (7. März 2008)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Für Bikepark Einsatz wäre das intreressant. Ich denk der Piggipack hat schon Platz, nur der Federteller unten nicht.

Fährt noch niemand oder?? Cool, wären wir die ersten..............


----------



## Flash1986 (7. März 2008)

> Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Für Bikepark Einsatz wäre das intreressant. Ich denk der Piggipack hat schon Platz, nur der Federteller unten nicht.
> 
> Fährt noch niemand oder?? Cool, wären wir die ersten..............



Hi,

Bekannter von mir hat noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer in 216 rumliegen - werde das mal testen und Bilder machen.
Mir geht es drum, dass mein RP3 wieder mal das Spinnen anfängt, in Richtung durchsacken. (Problem ist ja bekannt bei den RP Modellen) 
Bei den DHX Air habe ich allerdings noch nichts in die Richtung gehört, deswegen habe ich mir gedacht den DHX Air zu testen. Müsste man nur günstig herbekommen.

Gruß


----------



## ed1272 (8. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bei den 2007er Modellen wurde das Casting an der gefährdeten Stelle auch ein gutes Stück dicker gemacht. Habe schon 2 gerissene gesehen - einer fährt immernoch damit rum und bei der anderen wurde das Casting getauscht - beides aber 2006er Modelle soweit ich weiss. Ich habe die 2007er und da ist das Casting deutlich dicker. Außerdem geht es ja auchnoch, mit gerissenem Casting zu fahren. So heiss wie es hier im Forum gekocht wird ist es lange nicht. Das Rad wird sicherlich nicht rausfliegen - ich mache bei Gelegenheit eh mal Bilder vom Riss und ein paar Vergleiche von 06 zu 07.
> 
> Gruß



Die Bilder wären echt super interesannt, hast die schon gemacht?? Gern auch als PM.

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (8. März 2008)

Hi,

Mein Kumpel ist zur Zeit recht im Stress und nicht zuhause... So kann ich leider keine Bilder machen vom 06 - 07 Unterschied. Kann sein, dass es noch gut 1 Woche dauern wird :-(

Werde dafür im laufe der nächsten Woche den Stahlfederdämpfer reinmachen und schauen, wie er passt. (mit Bildern natürlich ;-) )


----------



## ed1272 (8. März 2008)

Ok, da bin ich ja mal gespannt............


----------



## darkosan (8. März 2008)

Geh bitte! Ich hab mein x-160 letztens gewogen und mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass es 14,1 kg wiegt. Das Gewicht an sich ist nicht das verwunderliche, bloss sind es eben nicht unter 14 kg. Dabei hab ich doch recht viel mit der Fox Float R gespart und beim LRS (Roval Traversee 1,58kg gesamt ) sowieso.

hier war vor kurzem eins mit 13,64 kg  , allerdings mit 200g schwererem LRS. Bis auf Gabel, LRS, Shifter und Kassette hab ich alles so gelassen wie es ist. XT Kurbel ist gerade irgendwo zu mir unterwegs. Weiss jemand wieviel man gegenueber der bei mir serienmaessig verbauten Deore Kurbel spart? An welchen Teilen kann ich noch (sinnvoll) sparen?


----------



## Flash1986 (8. März 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Habe meins mal gewogen und bin auf sagenhafte 16,1 kg gekommen. Manche habe ja schon die Vermutung aufgestellt, dass es eine Fehlfunktion der Wage ist - was ich jedoch nicht glaube ;-)

Hier mal meine Teile (Bei mir ist ja nichts Serien, da ich nur den Rahmen gekauft habe)

- Gabel Fox Van R Modell 2006
- Laufräder: - Naben: Hope Pro II
                 - Speichen: DT 2.0 1.8
                 - Felgen: DT 5.1 EX
- Reifen: Big Betty (falt Version)
- Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Comp
- Bremsen: Avid Code mit 203er Scheiben
- Shifter: Shimano LX 
- Vorbau: Hope
- Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR
- Sattel: SDG Bel Air
- Umwerfer: Shimano Hone
- Kurbel: Shimano Hone 
- Pedale: Funn Flatpedals
- Kette: Shimano (billig)
- Kefü: Truvativ Shiftguide
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT

Zur Erinnerung ->






Nun soll der Hobel leichter werden! Habe schon folgende Teile getauscht bzw. sie werden noch getauscht in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen:

- Shifter: Shimano LX -> Shimano XTR (ging mir um den Komfort)
- Lenker: Ritchey Comp Rizer -> Race Face Deus XC (aus 375gr. wurden 210gr.  )
- Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR -> Maverick Speedball (wird wohl um einiges schwerer :-( )
- Kettenführung: Schwere Metallplatte wird (wenn alles klappt) gegen eine aus Carbon getauscht. Erwartete Gewichtsersparnis 290gr -> 170gr. also 120gr. 

Was könnte man noch tauschen, um noch was am Gewicht zu drehen? Reifen habe ich mir schon gedacht, bin allerdings mit den Bettys zufrieden und ich will auch nicht beim Grip sparen um ein paar Gramm rauszuholen.....

Könnt ja mal was zusammenstellen

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ed1272 (8. März 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> Geh bitte! Ich hab mein x-160 letztens gewogen und mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass es 14,1 kg wiegt. Das Gewicht an sich ist nicht das verwunderliche, bloss sind es eben nicht unter 14 kg. Dabei hab ich doch recht viel mit der Fox Float R gespart und beim LRS (Roval Traversee 1,58kg gesamt ) sowieso.
> 
> hier war vor kurzem eins mit 13,64 kg  , allerdings mit 200g schwererem LRS. Bis auf Gabel, LRS, Shifter und Kassette hab ich alles so gelassen wie es ist. XT Kurbel ist gerade irgendwo zu mir unterwegs. Weiss jemand wieviel man gegenueber der bei mir serienmaessig verbauten Deore Kurbel spart? An welchen Teilen kann ich noch (sinnvoll) sparen?



Das war meins, auf den Foto 13,64kg


----------



## Flash1986 (9. März 2008)

> An welchen Teilen kann ich noch (sinnvoll) sparen?



So, nun zu Dir ;-) 

Reifen sind denke ich nicht die Supersonic Variante, den die als Vorderrad verbaut hast, oder? Da kann man vielleicht noch ein bischen was sparen - ist dann ja vom Profil her der gleiche Reifen, nur eben ein bischen AnfÃ¤lliger fÃ¼r SnakebiteÂ´s. Dazu solltest du UNBEDINGT den Serienreifen tauschen, denn der ist denke ich richtig schwer! (850gr.+ !)
Gewicht der Reifen laut google: 670 gr. (supersonic) zu 700gr (protection)
*Ersparnis ca 30 gr. pro Reifen - also 60 gr. in der Summe*

*SattelstÃ¼tze* ist wie es scheint noch die original Lapierre verbaut. Da kann man sicher noch einiges rausholen mit einer schÃ¶nen Thomson oder einer netten Carbon (wenn du auf sowas stehst). Da spart man sicher auchnoch eingies an Gewicht. 

*Sattel* is so ne Sache - da gibt es auch bessere - aber in dem Fall ist an erster Stelle ganz Klar der Komfort!

*Kette und Cassette *kÃ¶nnte man auchnoch tauschen. Gerade eine normale Shimano Deore Cassette (9-fach) wiegt ca. 360gr. - im Gegensatz wiegt eine Sram PG 990 mit Alu-Spider 300gr. und eine Shimano XTR nur 224gr. (sind glatte 136gr. leichter als eine normale Deore Cassette!) Kostet natÃ¼rlich auch alles sein Geld - deshalb ist mir die Sram Cassette am liebsten, da man diese schon fÃ¼r 50â¬ bekommt und sie auchnoch gut aussieht.
Kette kann man wenn es eine normale Shimano Kette sein sollte auchnoch was rausholen mit einer XTR oder einer Sram mit "Hollowpins".

Ansonsten nur noch Kleinigkeiten die man tauschen kann... 

GruÃ

Sebastian

PS: Sehr schÃ¶nes Bike - den Spacer Turm haben wir ja schon angesprochen


----------



## aacho (9. März 2008)

Hi, all!
Wie hoch muss Drück im RP23 sein? Bin ca. 70-72kg. 
Und hat schon jemand FIZIK Freek Sattel gefahren? Ist bequem für FR-Touren?


----------



## ed1272 (9. März 2008)

aacho schrieb:


> Hi, all!
> Wie hoch muss Drück im RP23 sein? Bin ca. 70-72kg.
> Und hat schon jemand FIZIK Freek Sattel gefahren? Ist bequem für FR-Touren?



Druck musst probieren, Sag Anzeige hast du ja. Der Sattel ist ungefähr das unbequemste wo ich je drauf gesessen habe. Fühlt aber jeder Popo anders.


----------



## ed1272 (9. März 2008)

Upgrade Bilder, mit Fox und Maverick und Gewichtsangabe   
















naja 14,3 ist bei der gebotenen Leistung scho auch noch ok.


----------



## ed1272 (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

mal ein kleiner Fahrbericht meiner neuen FOX 36 Van RC2.

Hab die Gabel gestern eingebaut und heute das erste mal gefahren. 

Ich muss sagen echt geil das Teil. Sahniges Ansprechverhalten obwohl sie neu ist, echt beeindruckend. Man vergisst fast das da überhaupt eine Gabel ist, weil alles so schön funktioniert. Die Druckstufen hab ich noch nicht mal verstellt, werde aber morgen erst mal die härtere Feder testen, weil mit meinen 92kg die normale Feder schon sehr viel Federweg zulässt. Das wäre nicht mal störend, aber ein bischen mehr Durchschlagschutz ist schon besser. Bei ruppigen Abfahrten war der Kabelbinder ganz nach oben geschoben. 
Ob ich jetzt eine Absenkung oder Wippunterdrückung vermisst habe kann ich auch nicht genau sagen, eher nicht, weil sie so schön funktioniert. Die Tour heute war aber auch nicht so lang.
Das allerbeste ist aber das die Fox echt beeindrucken Steif ist. Bei meiner Marzocchi AM1 SL hatte man immer den Eindruck sie verwindet sich erst und federt dann, bei der FOX nicht. Super steif, da wohin gelenkt wird,  fährt das Rad.

Also bis jetzt das beste was ich gefahren habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash1986 (10. März 2008)

Hi ed1272,

Freut mich, dass Dir die Gebal genau so gut gefällt, wie mir. Das mit der Steifigkeit habe ich auch gleich bemerkt. Habe zusätzlich noch meinen Laufradsatz gegen was steiferes getauscht - und da war der Unterschied schon wahnsinnig groß. Man gibt den Lenkimpuls und der Reifen wird ohne nachgeben in die gewünschte Richtung gedrückt. Bei meiner All Mountain SL von Marzocchi war das leider nicht so. 

Kannst ja nochmal was dazu schreiben, wenn du die härtere Feder drin hast.

Gruß

Sebastian

PS: Wie kannst du denn bei 14,32 kg rauskommen INKL. der Maverick... Das wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben, warum mein Hobel 16,1 kg wiegt. :-( Hast ja oben gelesen, was bei mir an Teilen dran ist. Gleiche Gabel, Lenker usw. is bei mir auch relativ leicht, meine Laufräder sind denke ich auch nicht schwerer als deine.-> gut, die Kettenführung hat nochmal ca. 300gr. + und meine Hone Kurbel hat vielleicht auch nochmal 100gr. mehr als deine XT. Dafür hast du ja immerhin die Maverick.
ABER DAS IST TROTZDEM EIN UNTERSCHIED VON 1,78kg! ALSO 1780gr.!!!!! Zum kotzen!


----------



## ed1272 (10. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Hi ed1272,
> 
> 
> Kannst ja nochmal was dazu schreiben, wenn du die härtere Feder drin hast.
> ...



Hmm, müsste man halt mal genau vergleichen, aber ich glaub schon das es stimmt. Deine Big Betty sind schwerer wie meine Nobby`s, ich fahre zudem noch mit Schwalbe XXLight Schläuchen (90gr, funktioniert).Formula K24 bestimmt 200gr. leichter wie die deine Code, Hone auch schwerer, meine NC17 Magnesium Pedale wiegen 370gr, deine bestimmt 500. Da kommt schomn was zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. März 2008)

ich hab zwar kein X160, hoffe aber hier trotzdem bisserl mitmischen zu dürfen 
konkret: sind die steifigkeitsunterschiede der AM 1 SL zur fox36 wirklich eklatant, oder spielt da der anschaffungspreis auch eine rolle (was teuer ist, muss auch funktionieren, sonst wär's ja eine schlechte investition gewesen) ? bei div. tests ist die marzocchi ja nicht so schlecht weggekommen (rein steifigkeitsmäßig).


----------



## Magicforce (10. März 2008)

> konkret: sind die steifigkeitsunterschiede der AM 1 SL zur fox36 wirklich eklatant, oder spielt da der anschaffungspreis auch eine rolle (was teuer ist, muss auch funktionieren, sonst wär's ja eine schlechte investition gewesen) ? bei div. tests ist die marzocchi ja nicht so schlecht weggekommen (rein steifigkeitsmäßig).


die Frage ist glaube ich hier besser untergebracht !
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. März 2008)

schon klar, nur gibt's hier bereits ein paar ganz gute erfahrungswerte...


----------



## Flash1986 (10. März 2008)

> die Frage ist glaube ich hier besser untergebracht !
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23



Lass Ihn doch - ist doch schnell gegessen das Thema ;-)

Ich finde den Unterschied schon nicht nur "ein bischen Wahrnehmbar" sondern schon richtig deutlich! Man merkt es immer, egal ob beim bremsen, federn oder lenken... 
Meine alte Marzocchi All Mountain SL hatte ja auchnoch Schnellspanner und keine Steckachse, da es ein 06er Modell war. Das spielt denke ich auchnoch eine große Rolle, denn ab 07 haben die All Mountain´s alle Steckachse.



> Hmm, müsste man halt mal genau vergleichen, aber ich glaub schon das es stimmt. Deine Big Betty sind schwerer wie meine Nobby`s, ich fahre zudem noch mit Schwalbe XXLight Schläuchen (90gr, funktioniert).Formula K24 bestimmt 200gr. leichter wie die deine Code, Hone auch schwerer, meine NC17 Magnesium Pedale wiegen 370gr, deine bestimmt 500. Da kommt schomn was zusammen.
> 
> Gruß



Jo, das kann schon sein... Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch Mist ;-)

Gruß


----------



## ed1272 (10. März 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich hab zwar kein X160, hoffe aber hier trotzdem bisserl mitmischen zu dürfen
> konkret: sind die steifigkeitsunterschiede der AM 1 SL zur fox36 wirklich eklatant, oder spielt da der anschaffungspreis auch eine rolle (was teuer ist, muss auch funktionieren, sonst wär's ja eine schlechte investition gewesen) ? bei div. tests ist die marzocchi ja nicht so schlecht weggekommen (rein steifigkeitsmäßig).



Also ich finde die Unterschiede schon sehr deutlich Spürbar, ohne Gedanken an den Preis. Es ist denk ich schon ein Unterschied ob man nun 32mm oder 36mm Standrohre hat. Es fährt sich alles mit mehr Präzision.


----------



## Stevens59 (10. März 2008)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Wie kannst du denn bei 14,32 kg rauskommen INKL. der Maverick... Das wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben, warum mein Hobel 16,1 kg wiegt. :-(




...ich habe mein x-160 soeben auch mal gewogen, weil es mich einfach interessiert hat, wie ein unterschied von fast 1,80 kg zu stande kommen kann...

es wurde zwar nicht mit einer digitalen waage, sondern nur mit einer federwaage gewogen... ergebnis 14,90 kg.... und das auch mit der maverick... ich finde, das ist noch ein akzeptabler wert für soviel leistung...  

viele grüße

ralf


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. März 2008)

danke für eure antworten!


----------



## ed1272 (10. März 2008)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> ...ich habe mein x-160 soeben auch mal gewogen, weil es mich einfach interessiert hat, wie ein unterschied von fast 1,80 kg zu stande kommen kann...
> 
> es wurde zwar nicht mit einer digitalen waage, sondern nur mit einer federwaage gewogen... ergebnis 14,90 kg.... und das auch mit der maverick... ich finde, das ist noch ein akzeptabler wert für soviel leistung...
> 
> ...



Genau, das seh ich genauso. 

Morgen werd ich mir mal eine NC17 Stinger Kettenführung anbauen. Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe die Stinger für 3 Kettenblätter umzubauen, müsste eigentlich funktionieren.

In meine Fox 36 habe ich heute die stärkere Feder eingebaut, super, bischen mehr Progression am Ende, Ansprechverhalten immer noch gleich gut. 
Das einzige was mich an der Gabel wirklich nervt sind die Klemmschrauben für die Steckachse. 2,15nm!!! Wer überlegt sich denn sowas??? Jetzt hab ich lieber ein bischen zu wenig angezogen, mit meinen Drehmoment, der bei 3nm anfängt. Erfolg war das die Felge Seitlich Spiel hatte. Hab heut nochmal genau nach Anleitung alles eingebaut, geht schon, aber fest ist anders. Gerade das man auch die Achse nur mit 2,15nm anziehen darf finde ich unverständlich.

Alles andere sonst Top an der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkosan (11. März 2008)

Wie oft verwendet ihr die Absenkbarkeit der Sattelstuetze bei einer 'normalen' Ausfahrt?

Das 07er Steckachsensystem von Fox ist umstaendlich. War schon ueberrascht als ich es das erste mal gesehen hab. Gegenueber der Domain ein Nachteil, aber das nehm ich gerne in Kauf - die Gabel funzt wie keine andere. Wie empfindlich ist das Gehaeuse um die Schrauben herum. Ich hab keinen Drehmomenschluessel und kein Gefuehl mit wieviel Kraft man die Schauben festziehen muss. Habt ihr da Tips?


----------



## ed1272 (11. März 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> Wie oft verwendet ihr die Absenkbarkeit der Sattelstuetze bei einer 'normalen' Ausfahrt?




Also hier um Nürnberg herum benutze ich sie echt oft, bei einer Stunde Fahrzeit bestimmt 10-15x.



darkosan schrieb:


> Das 07er Steckachsensystem von Fox ist umstaendlich. War schon ueberrascht als ich es das erste mal gesehen hab. Gegenueber der Domain ein Nachteil, aber das nehm ich gerne in Kauf - die Gabel funzt wie keine andere. Wie empfindlich ist das Gehaeuse um die Schrauben herum. Ich hab keinen Drehmomenschluessel und kein Gefuehl mit wieviel Kraft man die Schauben festziehen muss. Habt ihr da Tips?



Kauf die einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Ich schraube echt für mein Leben gern, aber die 2,15nm kann man nur sehr sehr schwer abschätzen. Das ist zu wenig.


----------



## darkosan (11. März 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Also hier um Nürnberg herum benutze ich sie echt oft, bei einer Stunde Fahrzeit bestimmt 10-15x.



So oft? Haette ich nicht gedacht....Was ist das fuern Gelaende wo du faehrst?


----------



## ed1272 (11. März 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> So oft? Haette ich nicht gedacht....Was ist das fuern Gelaende wo du faehrst?



Es sind halt immer kurze Anstiege mit kurzen technischen Abfahrten. Paar hundert meter rauf, dann wieder runter. Selbst wenn ich eine längere Abfahrt runter fahre mache ich die Stütze runter, es fährt sich schöner. 
Wenn man natürlich nur gerade Waldautobahnen fährt ist sie unnötig.


----------



## svensonn (11. März 2008)

@darkosan

dreh lieber zu wenig fest als zu viel. Es kam schon zu Rissen, bei nur 4 nm Drehmoment! Mein Bikekumpel hat es so erwischt und Fox gab KEINE Garantie!!!, da zu hohes Drehmoment anlag an den Schrauben!


----------



## Flash1986 (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe meines vorhin Gewogen mit neuem Lenker und es hat im Moment 15,9kg - dann vielleicht noch ein bischen was sparen an der Kefü (wenn das mit der Carbonplatte hinhaut) und dann passt das eigentlich auch. 
Haben auch einmal Maverick Speedball + Selle Flite Sattel gewogen und es waren 570gr. 
Meine Truvativ XR Sattelstütze + SDG Bel Air hatte 540gr. 
Gibt einem schon ein bischen zu denken...

Aber nun zum wirklich interessanten:
Haben auch ausprobiert, ob ein DHX mit Stahlfeder reinpassen würde und der Piggyback stößt unten am Rahmen an. Also hat man nichtmal die Chance einen DHX Air zu fahren. Die Aufnahme für den Federteller war hingegen kein Problem, wie das manche schon befürchtet haben. 
Ich werde vielleicht auch einmal einen 222mm Dämpfer ausprobieren und schauen, ob der passt. 

Gruß


----------



## darkosan (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!

Haette eine dringende Frage. Welche Laenge und welchen Durchmesser hat die Original-Sattelstuetze?

Bin jetzt in der Arbeit und kann nicht nachmessen...und nein, es kann nicht bis spaeter warten  

danke schonmal


----------



## Stevens59 (12. März 2008)

darkosan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen!
> 
> Haette eine dringende Frage. Welche Laenge und welchen Durchmesser hat die Original-Sattelstuetze?
> 
> ...



der durchmesser beträgt 31,6 mm
die länge ?


----------



## darkosan (12. März 2008)

danke fuer den durchmesser. die laenge kann ich so ungefaehr abschaetzen, steht einem Kauf einer Easton EA70 nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (12. März 2008)

Länge sind 350mm


----------



## Augus1328 (14. März 2008)

So, Sport Import hat die Wandlung meiner Lyrik 2-Step genehmigt. Sobald die Kohle da ist kommt die neue Fox 36 VAN RC2 2008 an`s 160er.

Bin schon gespannt auf die Performance. Endlich mal wieder eine Sorglosgabel.

Cheers
Oli


----------



## Flash1986 (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

@ Augus1328: Lass dann mal von Dir hören, wenn du die Fox drin hast. Mal gespannt, ob Dir die Gabel auch so gefällt, wie den anderen Fox fahrern hier im X160 Thread.

So, nun habe ich von meinen 15.9 wieder ein paar Gramm weg bekommen - 174gr. um Genau zu sein. Langsam komme ich doch noch in Regionen, wie Ihr... Neues Gewicht: *15,72 kg*! 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Vergleich:

Meine alte Kettenführung *Truvativ Shiftguide* ( 312,9 gr.)







Und hier meine neue selbstgebaute *Carbon Kefü* (138,8 gr. )





Steifigkeit ist nicht so gut, wie bei der alten. Mal schauen ob´s hält... 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ed1272 (17. März 2008)

Gar nicht schlecht der Carbon Nachbau. Hast den selbt gemacht? Gefräst? Woher das Rohcarbon?

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (17. März 2008)

> Gar nicht schlecht der Carbon Nachbau. Hast den selbt gemacht? Gefräst? Woher das Rohcarbon?
> 
> Gruß



Danke -  ja, wurde selst gebaut...
Carbon habe ich für knapp 8 Euro eine Platte 22cm auf 9cm mit 2,6mm dicke bei ebay gekauft und dann mittels Drehmel und Trennscheiben ausgetrennt. Danach schön geschliffen und die Kanten mit Sekundenkleber versiegelt. (Natürlich alles mit Atemschutzmaske!)
Habe auch die oft gelobte Laubsäge genommen, doch leider waren die Metallsägeblätter nach ca. 5 mm stumpf :-/

Gruß


----------



## kay123 (22. März 2008)

Hallo
und zwar wollte ich mein Lapierre auch mal etwas leichter machen und wollte euch mal fragen wo ich da am besten anfangen könnte bzw.wo es sich richtig lohnt Komponenten auszutauschen .
Also bei der Federgabel habe ich die Domain gegen die RS Lyrik ausgtauscht ,da ich diese relativ günstig bekommen habe.
Ich hätte jetzt als nächstes vor die Laufräder und die Kurbel auszutauschen ,aber was für Laufräder würden denn da in Frage kommen .

Und was würdet Ihr mir noch empfehlen auszutauschen ,wo ich an Gewicht  sparen kann ?

Rahmen: 	ALU 7005 FPS2, SDP, Debattement 160mm
Steuersatz: 	Ritchey Logic Semi-Integre
Federgabel: 	Rock Shox Lyrik 318 U-Turn 160/115mm
Hinterbaudämpfer: 	FOX Float RP23, 216mm, Course 63mm
Vorbau: 	LP Enduro 3D Forged, 80mm
Lenker: 	Easton EA50 MID Rize 685mm
Lenkergriffe: 	LP Grip on
Schalthebel: 	Shimano New LX RapidFire +
Schaltzüge: 	vorhanden, keine detaillierten Herstellerangaben
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano New XT 9V
Umwerfer: 	Shimano LX
Bremsen: 	Formula ORO 18K 180/180
Innenlager: 	Shimano BBES25 118
Kurbelgarnitur: 	Shimano FCM540 22X32X44 A Cannelures
Vorderradnabe: 	LP Axe DE 20mm/ Shimano M525
Hinterradnabe: 	LP Axe DE 20mm/ Shimano M525
Felgen: 	Mavic XM 321 32T
Reifen: 	Maxxis Ignitor 26x2.30 MRC MED
Kassette: 	SRAM PG-970 11X34
Kette: 	Shimano HG53 9V
Sattelstütze: 	LP Comp Light 31.6x350
Sattel: 	LP Black Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traveller23 (22. März 2008)

Der LRS klingt sehr schwer. 

Schau dir mal den an: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_Whp51pr32n.html


----------



## Flash1986 (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich glaube, dass neben dem Laufradsatz auch die Sattelstütze und der Sattel ganzschön schwer machen. (Die vom Hersteller verbauten Eigenmarken sind meistens recht schwere Brocken...)
Kurbelgarnitur ist denke ich auchnoch rechtschwer... Da kann eine XT mit Hollowtech II Innenlager schon noch was rausholen.
Dazu kommen noch die Maxxis Reifen - könnte man durch Nobby Nic ersetzen. Allerdings finde ich die Nobbys vom Grip her nicht sonderlich - also geht das dann wieder zu Lasten des Fahrkomforts.

Wie "schwer" bist du im Moment? Hast du eine Wage zur Hand, mit der du das Bike mal wiegen kannst?

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (23. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe nun ein paar Bilder gemacht um den Unterschied bei den Achsklemmungen am Casting der Fox 36 Modelle vom Jahr 06 zum Jahr 07 zu zeigen.

So groß wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe ist er doch nicht...  

Modell 06 






Modell 07





Also immer schön aufpassen, mit dem Drehmoment!  

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## ed1272 (23. März 2008)

Sieht aber schon so aus wie wenn das Material vor den Gewindebolzen bei der 2007 mehr ist, kann aber auch täuschen. Wenn es so wäre ist es gut.


----------



## ed1272 (23. März 2008)

kay123 schrieb:


> Vorbau: 	LP Enduro 3D Forged, 80mm
> Lenker: 	Easton EA50 MID Rize 685mm
> Schalthebel: 	Shimano New LX RapidFire +
> Umwerfer: 	Shimano LX
> ...



Bei den Sachen kannst du ne ganze Menge rausholen. Kommt ganz auf deine finanziellen Mittel an und wohin es gehen soll. 
Nur leicht egal was es kostet, oder vernünftig leicht noch den Einsatzzweck entsprechend.
Ich würde aber auch bei den LRS anfangen und die Reifen tauschen. Auch hier aber wieder, was willst du machen mit den Rad. Bikepark oder leichte FreerideTour?


----------



## kay123 (24. März 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch bei den LRS anfangen und die Reifen tauschen. Auch hier aber wieder, was willst du machen mit den Rad. Bikepark oder leichte FreerideTour?



Also Bikepark kommt nicht in Frage ,soll für Freeride touren ausgelegt sein .
Die Reifen sollen erst einmal bleiben ,da diese erst neu sind und ich ganz zufrieden damit bin .
Werde mir mal ne Wagge besorgen um zu shen was das Bike erstmal so wiegt.
Hatte mir überlegt als LRS ,Mavic Crossmax zu holen ,die sollen auch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## ed1272 (24. März 2008)

Hi,

Mavic würde ich mir nicht kaufen wegen den Gleitlager Freilauf. Ich finde das eine sehr ungünstige Konstruktion. Lieber DT oder Hope.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. März 2008)

kay123 schrieb:


> Also Bikepark kommt nicht in Frage ,soll für Freeride touren ausgelegt sein .
> Die Reifen sollen erst einmal bleiben ,da diese erst neu sind und ich ganz zufrieden damit bin .
> Werde mir mal ne Wagge besorgen um zu shen was das Bike erstmal so wiegt.
> Hatte mir überlegt als LRS ,Mavic Crossmax zu holen ,die sollen auch nicht so schwer sein.



Sattelstütze Thomson Elite, -100gr
Syntace Vector Carbon, -100gr
Laufradsatz Hope - Pro II + EX 5.1, Bild in meiner Galerie
Kurbel...
Lyrik
Kleinteile.... viel Spaß beim Geld augeben  

Gestaunt habe ich beim Vorbau, der wiegt exakt soviel wie ein Thomson X4.


----------



## ed1272 (26. März 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Gestaunt habe ich beim Vorbau, der wiegt exakt soviel wie ein Thomson X4.



Der leichteste ist er nicht, aber der sehr sehr schön verarbeitet.


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. März 2008)

ed1272 schrieb:


> Der leichteste ist er nicht, aber der sehr sehr schön verarbeitet.



Und vor allem stabil- du wirst dir doch nichts in der Art eines F99 an dein Enduro schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kay123 (11. April 2008)

kay123 schrieb:


> Werde mir mal ne Waage besorgen um zu shen was das Bike erstmal so wiegt.
> .



Habe jetzt endlich mal das mein Bike wiegen können und sind 15,89 kg ,was mich doch etwas erstaunt hat .
Ich habe eigentlich so um die 15 - 15,5 kg gerechnet.

Werde morgen erstmal meine neue Kurbel montieren und dann mal sehen was das gebracht hat.


----------



## Augus1328 (12. April 2008)

Servus,

hab im Foto Fred neue Pics mit Fox 36 gepostet. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4666359#post4666359

Wiegen tu ich besser nicht, da die neue Frontbereifung schon 1,4 kg wiegt 

Cheers
Oli


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. April 2008)

Geiles Gerät. Ich hätte auch gerne ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn gemacht, leider ist die Lyrik wegen funktionsloser Druckstufenverstellung seit Wochen unterwegs...  Jetzt gebe ich auch noch die K18 in Behandlung. Der Hebel klemmt bei feuchter Witterung. 
Übrigens werden die X160 zur Zeit bei Hi Bike verschleudert, 2999 für ein Ultimate. Sollte ich? Von meinen drei Rädern ist eines garantiert immer defekt, insofern, hmmm.


----------



## Augus1328 (12. April 2008)

3000 ist geschenkt. Beim Verkauf der Teile gibt`s locker nochmal 1000-1500 Euro.


----------



## aacho (13. April 2008)

Hallo!
Habe wieder ein Problem mit meinem RP23 Dämpfer im LP.
Mit wie viel Druck fährt ihr und wie schwer seid ihr? 
Danke!


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. April 2008)

Hm, ich glaub, da sind bei mir (90kg) mittlerweile wieder 210 psi drauf. Was hat denn dein Dämpfer?


----------



## aacho (13. April 2008)

bin ca. 70kg und hab 12 BAR drin. und es füllt sich ziemlich weich an, obwohl ich gerade noch SAG Bereich erreiche.  Habe übrigens das Teil am Freitag von Toxoholics vom Reparatur bekommen.


----------



## aacho (13. April 2008)

Noch was: wenn ich einfach im stehen im Sattel wackle ist Dämpfer schon halb zu. Und wenn ich meine 2 Meter Drops springe soll es durchschlagen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. April 2008)

Ich kann dir nicht so recht folgen, was genau ist das Problem? 
SAG auf 17mm am Dämpfer eingestellt soll optimal sein. Als Dropmaschine sehe ich das X160 nicht unbedingt, auch wenn es bei deinem Gewicht nicht gleich in die Knie gehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hab bei fahrfertig 90-95 kg 15-16 bar drin.

Kurz u. knapp, wenn Du weniger SAG willst um fette Drops zu springen dann blas in den Dämpfer mehr Luft rein.  

Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles rein subjektiv. Ich fahr gerne viel SAG für Trails, etc. Sprünge eher so im 1m Bereich u. da schlägt der Dämpfer nicht durch.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## aacho (14. April 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2008)

schau aber, daß Du die Zugstufe auch dementsprechend anpaßt. Nicht, daß es Dich bei Deinen Drops irgenwohin rauskatapuliert.


----------



## aacho (14. April 2008)

Ich passe auf! 
Danke!


----------



## Magicforce (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
wollte doch meinen Lieblingsthread mal wieder ein wenig beleben nachdem hier ja schon länger nichts passiert ist...
also hier mal ein Bild von meinem kleinen bei der ersten Ausfahrt...



habe das bike nun schon einige Wochen bin aber bedingt durch das miese Wetter, Unlust, Stress im Job und krankheisbedingten Ausfall erst ein paar mal damit gefahren...
bei schlechtem Wetter oder Kurzstrecke, nutze ich nach wie vor mein altes Hardtail... 
kann also noch nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen - zumal das bislang mein erstes Fully ist, und ich überhaupt keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe -
der Dämpfer könnte vielleicht etwas sanfter ansprechen, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob das mit dem SAG so stimmt, da ich momentan leider keine vernünftige funktionstüchtige Pumpe dafür habe und bei der Gabel bin ich mir ebenfalls nicht sicher, ob sie so funktioniert wie sie soll...wie könnte ich das festellen...da fehlen mir leider auch die Erfahrungswerte...
whatever, wahrscheilich einfach mehr fahren... 
ansonsten, wenn man sich erst einmal umgewöhnt hat, macht das bike einfach nur Spaß...man wird süchtig danach...   
was es zu bemängeln gibt, nach dem kurzen Eindruck,aber das ist ja unlängst bekannt...der Lack ist für´n Ar$ch...einmal mutwillig ´ne derbe Treppe runter, und die Kettenstrebe hatte schon ordentliche etwas abbekommen, aber Kettenstrebenschutz ist nun montiert.
Ich versuche nun regelmäßig etwas mehr zu fahren, aber das wird wohl nicht so einfach werden...Umzug steht an und somit Renovierung etc.pp....aber mal sehen...
Die Gewichtsangaben die ich hier z.T. gesehen habe...na ja, sag´ich mal nichts zu... 
OK Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht da zu recherchieren und jedes einzelne Teil nachzuwiegen...
nur soviel dazu ...Ich fahre den Rahmen in Größe S ...selbst gewogen 14400 Gramm ( entspricht der Herstellerangabe ) ohne Pedale...mein bike ist nahezu unverändert, getauscht wurde nur die Kurbel und ein Reifen ...Plus Pedale liegt man damit rein rechnerisch somit bei 14797 Gramm,  hinzu kommen ein paar Milliliter Latexmilch in den Reifen...
selbst gewogen mit einen Digitalwaage 14850 Gramm...    
wer mag ...in meinem Album sind noch zwei, drei Bilder ...



 Grüße
-magic-


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Mai 2008)

Ja, schade das hier nix mehr los ist. Ich würde ja gerne etwas beitragen, warte jetzt aber schon satte 2 Monate auf die Rückkehr meiner Gabel...
Was fehlt deiner denn? 
Ich habe auch auf die Sitzstrebe ein Stück Schlauch gamacht. Schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt hat die Kette dort Spuren hinterlassen.

Nur aus Neugier: ist das X160 eigentlich für eine Doppelbrückengabel zugelassen? 
Was fahrt ihr für Vorbaulängen im Bikepark? Habe jetzt einen 40er bestellt, hoffentlich nicht zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (13. Mai 2008)

Da habt Ihr recht, hier ist echt wenig los. Vielleicht kommen die Lapierre Besitzer vor lauter biken nicht zum posten.  

Bzgl. Vorbau ist meiner Meinung nach der VRO halt einfach genial. Variabel verstellbar für alle möglichen Situationen. Ich konnte meine neue Fox 36 VAN RC2 letztens ausgiebigst am Gardasee testen, das Teil ist einfach genial u. fühlt sich besser an als die Lyrik. Gewichtstechnisch sollte ich bei +/- 16 kg liegen. Mein neuer Michelin C32 bringt vorne leider schon satte 1,4 kg auf die Waage, der Grip auf Fels,etc. ist aber bombastisch.

Bis dato hab ich gedacht, daß ich ohne Kettenführung auskomme weil ich ein kurzes Schaltwerk fahre u. dazu noch die Kette gekürzt hab. Leider ist mir die Kette des öfteren am Gardasee im harten Einsatz zwischen iscg aufnahme u. kleines Kettenblatt gefallen. 
Welche schaltbare Kettenführung fahrt Ihr denn? Bräuchte eine für 2 Kettenblätter auf Grund des Bashguards.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Stevens59 (13. Mai 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich habe auch auf die Sitzstrebe ein Stück Schlauch gamacht. Schon auf der ersten Ausfahrt hat die Kette dort Spuren hinterlassen.



schicker als ein Stück Schlauch ist das hier.... 







[/URL][/IMG]



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für Vorbaulängen im Bikepark? Habe jetzt einen 40er bestellt, hoffentlich nicht zu kurz.



...war am Wochenende im Bikepark Hahnenklee... habe den Standardvorbau dran und bin damit sehr zufrieden....

viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Stevens59 (13. Mai 2008)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr recht, hier ist echt wenig los. Vielleicht kommen die Lapierre Besitzer vor lauter biken nicht zum posten.



... das ist bei dem Wetter ja auch kein Wunder....  




Augus1328 schrieb:


> Bis dato hab ich gedacht, daß ich ohne Kettenführung auskomme weil ich ein kurzes Schaltwerk fahre u. dazu noch die Kette gekürzt hab. Leider ist mir die Kette des öfteren am Gardasee im harten Einsatz zwischen iscg aufnahme u. kleines Kettenblatt gefallen.
> Welche schaltbare Kettenführung fahrt Ihr denn? Bräuchte eine für 2 Kettenblätter auf Grund des Bashguards.




...ich fahre die Dreist (für 3 KB)... und bin damit sehr zufrieden.Die gibt es aber auch für 2-fach KB... guckst du hier

http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Mai 2008)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr recht, hier ist echt wenig los. Vielleicht kommen die Lapierre Besitzer vor lauter biken nicht zum posten.



Oder sie kommen, wie ich, dank Sport Import gar nicht erst dazu. Die letzten tausend Kilometer habe ich auf dem slickbereiften Hardtail mit Strassentraining verbracht.  
Von einer Gegend wie auf deinem Bild kann ich eh nur träumen. Insofern wäre ein VRO auch etwas übertrieben. Schwer und teuer, in meinem Fall schade drum...


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Mai 2008)

Stevens59 schrieb:


> schicker als ein Stück Schlauch ist das hier....
> 
> ...war am Wochenende im Bikepark Hahnenklee... habe den Standardvorbau dran und bin damit sehr zufrieden....
> 
> ...



Auf der Kettenstrebe pappt schon ein Speed Stuff, für die Sitzstrebe (Hast du da nix? Die ist auch schnell versaut...) fand ich den aber zu fett. Da reicht ein dezentes Schläuchlein auch. 
Mit dem Originalvorbau kann ich schön Touren fahren, was anderes habsch ja auch noch nie gemacht. Naja, der Truvativ Hussefelt kostet nicht die Welt, ich bin gespannt.

Grüße, Kai


----------



## t. eschknecht (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr,

wir haben gerade erfahren, das es noch Restbestände der X160-Modelle von 2007 gibt. Folgende sind lieferbar:

- X-160 LT ist in RH 43 und 47 lieferbar
- X-160 LTX ist in RH 43, 47 und 50 lieferbar
- X-160 Ultimate ist in RH 43 und 47 lieferbar

ehemalige VK-Preise:
LT 2399.- EUR
LTX 3499.- EUR
X160 Ultimate 4199.- EUR

darauf gibt es 15% rabatt!

Wer Interesse hat sollte sich beeilen, da keine große Stückzahl am Lager ist. Wenn diese weg sind, wird es keine mehr geben ... oldies but goldies  

kette rechts!
t.


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2008)

Meilenweit von diesen Preisen entfernt.
http://www.antrieb.com/shop/?cPath=131_228_110


----------



## t. eschknecht (20. Mai 2008)

SKANDAL!

Und weil es so schön ist, runden wir die antrieb-preise noch auf den nächsten hunderter ab:

LT 1500.-
LTX 2300.-
Ult. 2600.-

zufrieden?

gruß
t.


----------



## Magicforce (20. Mai 2008)

> Und weil es so schön ist, runden wir die antrieb-preise noch auf den nächsten hunderter ab


warum nicht gleich so  
trotzdem hier bitte keine Werbung...Danke !


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2008)

t. eschknecht schrieb:


> SKANDAL!
> 
> Und weil es so schön ist, runden wir die antrieb-preise noch auf den nächsten hunderter ab:
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn!  Da müsste man doch glatt... 
Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit der 2-Step im Ultimate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Juni 2008)

Haaaallllloooo, noch jemand da?  

Nachdem ich nun annähernd 3 Monate (in Worten: drei!!) auf die Rückgabe meiner Lyrik von Sport Import gewartet habe, wurde ich wieder an ein kleines Problemchen erinnert. An sehr steilen Anstiegen, d.h. Kette links, wird die hintere Bremsleitung so gestaucht, das sie an der Kurbel schleift. 
Ich habe sie nun so zur Ordnung gerufen:





Desweiteren finde ich den Federweg zwar außerordentlich plüschig, allerdings rauscht das Heck doch etwas sehr zügig durch den Federweg. Daher werde ich bei Gelegenheit diesen Tip ausprobieren. 

Wie auch immer, hatte heute nach einer Ewigkeit die erste Ausfahrt mit dem X160. Einfach nur geil, im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper wie ein Panzer, Dauergrinsen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## ed1272 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hat von euch schon mal jemand ein X160 mit ner Boxxer gesehen? 

Evtl. sogar im Netz ein Bild?

Gruß


----------



## Flash1986 (4. Juni 2008)

Habe ich noch nie gesehen... Glaube auch nicht, dass es da viele gibt und vor allem, dass es Bilder davon gibt. Vielleicht kann dir ja jemand helfen, der im Photoshop bereich ein bischen Ahnung hat 

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte ja schon nach einer Freigabe für DC gefragt. Glaube nicht das es eine gibt, insofern würde ich mir das verkneifen...


----------



## kay123 (3. Juli 2008)

Huhu
folgendes und zwar möchte ich gern mit mein Lapierre Bike auch mal woanders fahren und wollte mir deshalb ein Fahrradträger fürs Auto holen .
Doch letztens musst ich feststellen das mein Lapierre Bike nich auf normale Träger passt,da die Strebe am Fahrradträger die das Bike fest hält zu kurz ist.
Das wird wohl an der Geometrie des Fahrrades liegen ,weil bei meinen Kumpel hat der Träger gepasst.
Erst als ich das Vorderrad demontiert habe hat es gepasst.
Aber ich möchte eigentlich nicht immer das Vorderrad ausbauen .
Weiß zufällig einer von euch da einen Fahrradträger auf dem auch Endurobikes 
passen oder wenn es nich anders geht Fahrradträger bei denen man das Vorderrad ausbauen muss und man es ordentlich befestigen kann


----------



## SteVe7 (3. Juli 2008)

Hej,
Hatte auch Probleme mit diversen anderen Trägern.
Aber auf den Thule ProRide 591 geht mein 513er gut drauf, ohne das Vorderrad auszubauen, also denk ich mal wird der fürs 160er auch passen.

Steve


----------



## todmoog (23. Juli 2008)

Auch an dieser Stelle ein "dezenter" Hinweis auf den Verkauf meines Lapierre X-160


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210


LG Jens


----------



## Freeride Bührer (11. März 2010)

Hi ich Suche einen Lapierre X160 Ultimate Rahmen in der Größe M oder L
in Weiß , möglichst mit dem "Neuen" Hinterbau !! ( ohne Klemmschraube am Lager )

Grüße Freeridebuehrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (11. März 2010)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> in Weiß , *möglichst mit dem "Neuen" Hinterbau !!* ( ohne Klemmschraube am Lager )



Ohne Klemmschraube? Hast du dazu ein Bild?


----------



## Freeride Bührer (11. März 2010)

Ja habe ich Links Neu / Rechts "Alt"


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. März 2010)

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht. Mein 2008er hat noch den "alten" Rahmen. War eigentlich das letzte Modell der X160, dachte ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Augus1328 (12. März 2010)

Interessant, wußte ich auch nicht. Ich hab auch mit Klemmschraube.

Wann war für "ohne" Klemmschraube Produktionszyklus u. in welchem Zeitraum wurden die verkauft? Worin siehst Du den Vorteil beim neuen Rahmen?

BTW: Auch mit Klemmschraube geht der Rahmen nicht kaputt. 

VG
Oli


----------



## svensonn (12. März 2010)

Der Rahmen mit der Klemmschraube am Hinterbau wurde ausgeliefert, als zuviele Hinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube genau an dieser Stelle gerissen sind. So kann es auch sein, dass ein Rahmen aus der ersten Produktion einen Hinterbau hat mit Klemmschraube, da der Defekte gegen diesen ausgetauscht wurde, meist erst beim zweiten Defekt, wenn der Hinterbau schon früh gerissen ist und die Austauschhinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube ausgeliefert wurden.
Diese Schwachstelle wurde etwas spät von Lapierre erkannt, oder sie hatten noch zuviele Hinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube auf Lager......
Mit dem Hinterbau mit Klemmschraube gibt es bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## Augus1328 (12. März 2010)

Puh, so eine Antwort beruhigt mich. Besten Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svensonn (12. März 2010)

gerne!

So ist eben der Fachhandel


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. März 2010)

svensonn schrieb:


> Der Rahmen mit der Klemmschraube am Hinterbau wurde ausgeliefert, als zuviele Hinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube genau an dieser Stelle gerissen sind. So kann es auch sein, dass ein Rahmen aus der ersten Produktion einen Hinterbau hat mit Klemmschraube, da der Defekte gegen diesen ausgetauscht wurde, meist erst beim zweiten Defekt, wenn der Hinterbau schon früh gerissen ist und die Austauschhinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube ausgeliefert wurden.
> Diese Schwachstelle wurde etwas spät von Lapierre erkannt, oder sie hatten noch zuviele Hinterbauten ohne Klemmschraube auf Lager......
> Mit dem Hinterbau mit Klemmschraube gibt es bis jetzt keine Probleme.



Oje, und dann nur 2 Jahre Garantie...


----------



## Freeride Bührer (12. März 2010)

Jetzt bin ich aber total verwirrt , ich dachte die ohne Klemschraube sind die "Besseren" ?????
Grüße Freeridebuehrer


Ich habe das so gehört :
die Lagereinfassung dieser Baureihen waren alle mit einer Schraube versehen. An  der Stelle sind die alle gebrochen. Beim Spicy wurde das schon abgeändert, da siehst Du wie die Lager einfach eingepresst sind, währen bei den X 160 ein Schraube zum festziehen dran ist. Die neuen Hinterbauten haben keine Schraube mehr. Also kauf auf keinen Fall ein Rad mit alten Hinterbau, denn Lapierre lehnt sich nicht all zu weit aus dem Fenster( so wörtlich wurde mir das auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen von Lapierre mitgeteilt). Mir selbst ist das Ultimate unterm Hintern, im Wiegetritt, an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. März 2010)

Ach, jetzt hab ich es wieder. Es gab Berichte über Risse, aber keineswegs eine komplette Serie. Soweit ich mich erinnere waren das Einzelfälle. Die könnten aber auch ganz einfach durch falsche Drehmomentwerte bei der Montage verursacht sein:





Wenn man das nicht einhält.... Mach dich daher nicht verrückt.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (13. März 2010)

Wunderbar Danke für die Infos , also ich habe gestern auch mal etwas
regerschiert. Also zu meiner Verwunderung fährt der Herr Voullioz 
auch einen Rahmen "mit" 






[/URL][/IMG]

Daher dachte ich mir schon das es da kein Festes Muster gibt . Aber wie du schon sagst , ich denke mit einem zu Hohen oder zu Niederen Drehmoment kann man da viel kaputtmachen .

Grüße Freerider


----------



## Freeride Bührer (13. März 2010)

Na dann bye bye Cannondale !!Hello Lapierre .........


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. März 2010)

mir selbst ist ein frisch ausgeliefertes Ultimate nach ein par Kilometern auf einer Waldautobahn an der Klemmung gerissen. Nach dem Austausch des Hinterbaus ohne Klemmschrauben hielt es bis heute. Ein X160 eines Freundes hatte das gleiche Problem. Das sind 100% der Leute mit einem X 160 die ich kenne.
Ich selbst fahr ein Froggy, das hat bekanntlich keine Klemmschrauben, und das hält super. Ebenso das Spicy meines Bruders.

Egal woran es liegt, ob am Drehmoment oder nicht, sollte man sich für ein X 160 ohne Klemmschrauben entscheiden. Allein den Nachweis zu erbringen, wer nun gefuscht hat, der Händler oder Du, wird schwierig. Vor allen wenn man nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf den Rhamen hat.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. März 2010)

Ich fahre neben dem X160 noch ein X-Control, hat auch die Klemmschrauben. Habe an beiden Rädern die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und bisher hält es.


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. März 2010)

beim X Control hat man das System beibehalten. Vieleicht ist es ein flexibleres Alu. Aber das ist nur spekulation. Irgend einen Grund muss es, haben das Lapierre den Hinterbau mit Klemmschrauben ersetzt hat.


----------



## Type53 (17. März 2010)

Hallo, 

so, nun meine Erfahrung; 
mein 160X Ultimate wurde 2007 mit Klemmung ausgeliefert.
nach ca 1,5 Jahren gebrochen.
vom Hersteller auf Garantie auf Hinterbau ohne Klemmung umgebaut 
wurde anstandslos ausgewechselt mit Begründung Problem bekannt!

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (17. März 2010)

Hi Type,

das dekt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Fragt sich  nur wieso Svenson das genau umgekehrt darstelt?!


----------



## Augus1328 (18. März 2010)

Jungs, das beunruhigt mich jetzt doch. Aber zumindest ist Lapierre da scheinbar sehr kulant u. ich weiß, falls was bricht, dann gibt`s Ersatz.


----------



## Freeride Bührer (18. März 2010)

Hi 

Ich habe heute Information aus erster Hand bekommen das der Rahmen ohne Klemmung der Neuere ist .Grüße 

Ps Das macht die Suche nach einem Rahmen aber auch nicht wirklich einfacher .......


----------



## chrisxrossi (18. März 2010)

Hi Freeride Bührer,

hab ja noch einen kumpel der das Ultimate(weiss) in L hat. Das graue wolltest Du ja nicht? Mail mich am besten noch mal an wegen dem Ultimate. Das hat übrigens einen neuen Hinterbau.


----------



## harry22 (19. März 2010)

hallo 

wegen dem hinterbau ich fahre ein x-conrol 210
da ist der hinterbau auch mit solchen klemmschrauben 
muss ich mir da sorgen machen ??
oder betrifft des nur des modell 160 ??

grüße harald


----------



## chrisxrossi (19. März 2010)

Hi Harald,

guck mal bei Lapierre auf der Seite nach, da siehst Du die neuen X-Controll ohne Klemmschraube. Das sollte einen zu denken geben. Bist Du noch in der Garantie? Wenns zufällig bricht......bekommst Du einen neuen Hinterbau. Du sollst natürlich jetzt nicht die Schraube zu fest anziehen, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/cross-country-rad/2010/x-control-310-2010#


----------



## Magicforce (20. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
bin nun echt etwas verwirrt...
Ich habe auch den Rahmen mit den Klemmschrauben...muss ich mir da nun Sorgen machen ?
Ich habe mein Bike vor zwei Jahren gekauft, bin aber aus beruflichen und dann gesundheitlichen Gründen bislang nicht damit gefahren ( nun gut ca. 30-40 km   ) ...
sieht also aus wie neu...bzw. ist wenn man so will neu...wie sieht es denn dann mit der Garantie aus...

und jetzt mal was ganz doofes...ist mir ja schon fast ´n bissl peinlich, aber ich will jetzt mal wieder durchstarten, nur kleines Problem...
wie bekomme ich denn die Dichtmilch in die Tubelessreifen - habe das nur einmal vor zwei Jahren gemacht und leider vergessen wie ...
muss ich da nur die Ventile ganz rausschrauben und dann die Milch reinkippen,  die Reifen vorher abnehmen...wäre für ein paar Tipps ganz dankbar.


Gruß
Magic


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. März 2010)

Hi Magic,

Lapierre gibt 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rhamen. Am besten gehst Du zum Händler und lässt auf Kulanz austauschen, bzw. versuchst es.
Allerdings meine ich auch, wenn ein Fehler bei vielen Bikes immer wieder auftritt, ist der Hersteller verplichtet dieses auch nach der Garantiezeit zu beheben. Steht irgendwo im BGB. Ich denke Lapierre ist so Kulant.

Wenn Du die Mavic Ust(schlauchlos) hast, brauchst Du keine Milch. Am X 160 Ultimate sind Mavics drann. Ust Reifen auf Ust Felgen, dann läufts.


----------



## Magicforce (21. März 2010)

> Lapierre gibt 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rhamen. Am besten gehst Du zum Händler und lässt auf Kulanz austauschen, bzw. versuchst es.
> Allerdings meine ich auch, wenn ein Fehler bei vielen Bikes immer wieder auftritt, ist der Hersteller verplichtet dieses auch nach der Garantiezeit zu beheben. Steht irgendwo im BGB. Ich denke Lapierre ist so Kulant


Jahahaha...kleines Problem...der Händler hatte ohnehin nicht so´n gutes Verhältnis zum LP Vertrieb und die hatten sich damals ( wie ich glaube, nicht grad´im Frieden ) getrennt. - was ja nicht so das Problem wäre, allerdings hat inzwischen der Verkäufer den Laden verlassen und der Besitzer weis nichtmal das ich da was gekauft habe...alles in allem nicht grad´die besten Voraussetzungen. 


> Wenn Du die Mavic Ust(schlauchlos) hast, brauchst Du keine Milch. Am X 160 Ultimate sind Mavics drann. Ust Reifen auf Ust Felgen, dann läufts.


Ich habe die Mavic Crossmax SX UST
...mit Dichtmilch drin fühle ich mich sicherer... 
außerdem habe ich die halt gekauft und steht hier rum, warum sollte ich sie dann nicht verwenden ...außerdem hatte ich irgendwie bedenken, da das bike die ganze Zeit hier im Schlafzimmer stand ( auf der Fußbodenheizung ) ob das nicht vielleicht ( mag ja sein dass das Spinnerei ist ) die Bereifung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen haben könnte !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (21. März 2010)

wenn Du absolut keinen Nachweis(z.B. Quittung) hast, das Du das Rad dort gekauft hast, wäre das egal, wenn Du einen Zeugen hast. Eine Quittung gilt immer nur als Nachweis das Du etwas wann irgendwo gekauft hast. War ein Bekannter anwesend beim kauf, gilt das schon als Nachweis. Im Zweifel musst Du das vor Gericht durchsetzen. Außerdem kannst Du bei allen autorisierten Lapierre Händlern Garantieansprüche geltend machen.
Gut ist, wenn Dein Bike aus dem Jahr 2009 stammt, dann ist es ja noch innerhalb der 2 Jahre. Ansonsten, kleine Brötchen backen.

Milch im Ust...na wenn Du meinst.


----------



## Magicforce (22. März 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wenn Du absolut keinen Nachweis(z.B. Quittung) hast, das Du das Rad dort gekauft hast, wäre das egal, wenn Du einen Zeugen hast. Eine Quittung gilt immer nur als Nachweis das Du etwas wann irgendwo gekauft hast. War ein Bekannter anwesend beim kauf, gilt das schon als Nachweis. Im Zweifel musst Du das vor Gericht durchsetzen. Außerdem kannst Du bei allen autorisierten Lapierre Händlern Garantieansprüche geltend machen.
> Gut ist, wenn Dein Bike aus dem Jahr 2009 stammt, dann ist es ja noch innerhalb der 2 Jahre. Ansonsten, kleine Brötchen backen.
> 
> Milch im Ust...na wenn Du meinst.


Nun ja das Bike ist von 07 gekauft 08...aber halt ( bis auf´n paar Meter ) noch nicht bewegt worden.
Quittung,Rechnung ebenfalls aus 08...Zeuge war dabei.
Frage ist halt nun soll ich den Hinterbau schon mal jetzt beanstanden mir dem Hinweis auf die bekannte Problematik oder ist das eher zu vernachlässigen ?



> Milch im Ust...na wenn Du meinst.


Ich vermisse den smiley dahinter...oder wie soll ich das verstehen, meinst´braucht kein Mensch oder ?


----------



## chrisxrossi (22. März 2010)

Hi Magicforce,

ne, ich meine nur das es bei Ust überflüssig ist mit der Milch. Da gerade bei UST sowieso nur schleichender Luftverlust zustande kommt. Nicht wie beim Schlauch, der auch schonmal abrupt die Luft verliert. Theoretisch hat man mit der Milch auch einen höheren Rollwiederstand. Aber das hab ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Achso Smiley´s seh ich garnicht bei mir.

Mit dem Hinterbau würd ich es schon versuchen. Die Garantie/Gewährleistung zählt ab Kaufdatum. Also lieber schnell hin.


----------



## Flash1986 (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich nun nach dem Winter neue Lager für mein X160 brauche und ich nicht unbedingt die überteuerten Lagersätze von Lapierre kaufen möchte, suche ich nun nach einer Explosionszeichnung oder einer Übersicht der verbauten Lager. Dazu wäre noch eine Drehmomentangabe für die markanten Hinterbau-Klemmschrauben an der Dämpferanlenkung hilfreich, damit mir da nichs bricht.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet. Werde natürlich auch berichten, was mich die Lager gekostet haben...

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Skitheworld09 (9. Mai 2010)

Freeride Bührer schrieb:


> Ja habe ich Links Neu / Rechts "Alt"


Die pics werden in keinem meiner Browser (Opera, IE) angezeigt. Könntest du den Link erneuern oder mir die Bilder direkt schicken? Danke!


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich fahre neben dem X160 noch ein X-Control, hat auch die Klemmschrauben. Habe an beiden Rädern die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und bisher hält es.



Sooo, jetzt muss ich meine optimistische Ansage leider revidieren. Bereits kurz nach meinem Post habe ich ebenfalls einen Riss im 513 endeckt:





Da die Bruchstelle sauber war, kann der noch nicht sehr alt gewesen sein.
Der neue Rahmen:





Wie man sieht hat LP aus dem Fehler gelernt und die Aufnahme geändert.
Tschja, mir hat es leider nicht geholfen. Der Rahmen war 2,5 Jahre alt, also keine Garantie mehr und ich bin Zweitbesitzer. Das neue Heck hat mich 278 gekostet- ob das (angesichts eines offensichtlichen Konstruktionsfehlers) kulant ist? Auch hinsichtlich der Tatsache, das die neueren Modelle 5 Jahre Garantie haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Waldschleicher, finde ich echt nicht kulant, das LP das nicht komplett übernommen hat. Vor alle weil es ja bei allen passiert. Ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz müssen die Hersteller Fehler doch noch übernehmen, aber wie will man das nachweisen. Lapierre sagte mir auch mal das sie sich in garantiefällen nicht aus den Fenster lehnen. naja haupstsache es hält jetzt.

Gruß

Chrisitan


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hi Waldschleicher, finde ich echt nicht kulant, das LP das nicht komplett übernommen hat. Vor alle weil es ja bei allen passiert. Ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz müssen die Hersteller Fehler doch noch übernehmen, aber wie will man das nachweisen. Lapierre sagte mir auch mal das sie sich in garantiefällen nicht aus den Fenster lehnen. naja haupstsache es hält jetzt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Chrisitan



Ich sehe das genauso, hat meiner Sicht auf die Marke einen ordentlichen Knacks (im wahrsten Sinne) gegeben. Unter dem Blickwinkel rücken für mich Edelschmieden, wie bspw. Nicolai, in ein anderes Licht.
Abgesehen davon finde ich mein 513 und natürlich auch das X160 nach wie vor genial. Nur auf den nächsten Kauf wird diese Erfahrung sicher großen Einfluss haben...


----------



## chrisxrossi (20. Mai 2010)

hoffentlich ließt sowas auch mal jemand bei Lapierre! Ich denke Specialized,Trek und Co sind auch ne gute Alternative. Vor allem wenns um Garantie geht. Kona gibt sogar Lebenslänglich auf die Rahmen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2010)

Naja, Speci hatte ich schon, ein Stumpjumper. Kann mit dem 513 leider überhaupt nicht mithalten, Treks brechen ja auch gerne mal wie man so liest... Nee, ich finde die Rahmen von LP sehr schön zu fahren, passt mir einfach.
Ich habe auch kein Problem mit einem kaputten Rahmen, auch hatte ich nicht erwartet das LP mir einen schenkt. Nur *der* Preis schmerzt. 
Dazu noch ein neuer Lagersatz von Enduro Bearings, 56- die Alten konnte ich nicht zerstörungsfrei demontieren.


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Mai 2010)

Puh, das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich, daß Lapierre trotz Überschreitung der Garantiezeit hier nicht auf Kulanz austauscht. Der Fehler ist ja bekannt. Kann da ein Hersteller überhaupt auf die ausgelaufene Garantiezeit verweisen?

Mal sehen wie lang mein Rahmen hält. 

VG
Oli


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich sagen, die Sache wurde nochmal an Lapierre herangetragen und neu bewertet- ich bekomme das neue Heck nun auf *Garantie*! 
Damit hatte ich wirklich nicht mehr gerechnet, danke! 
Danke auch an unseren papa, der sich um den Fall gekümmert hatte nachdem ich beim "örtlichen" LP Händler abgeblitzt bin. 
Alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## chrisxrossi (24. Mai 2010)

na vieleicht hat auch die schlechte "Werbung" hier im Forum dazu beigetragen!? Auf jeden Fall schön das es mit der Kulanz geklappt hat.


----------



## -LP- (25. Mai 2010)

@ Waldschleicher,

falsch !!!
Die Sache wurde NICHT erneut an Lapierre herangetragen und ist ebenso NICHT neu bewertet worden!
Die Bewertung und Entscheidung, Deinen Hinterbau im Rahmen der Kulanz kostenlos zu tauschen, ist schon vor geraumer Zeit getroffen worden.


@ Chrisxrossi,

ebenso falsch !!!
Das, was Du mit "schlechter Werbung" meinst, im wesentlichen von Deiner Seite, hat diesen Fall betreffend NICHTS beigetragen.
Es ist wirklich unglaublich, mit welchen Unwahrheiten Du hier zu Werke gehst. 
Lapierre hat Dir gesagt, dass sie sich in Garantiefällen nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen ???
Wer hat Dir das denn erzählt ???


Die direkt betroffenen Personen sind über alles im Detail informiert.
Lapierre hat die kulante Lösung dieses Falles NIE abgelehnt sondern dieser von Anfang an zugestimmt.
Es ging im Fall von Waldschleicher NICHT um eine Abwicklung im Rahmen der gewährten Garantie, die war abgelaufen.

M.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2010)

@ Waldschleicher: Der Rahmen ist heute angekommen. Um den Rest kümmere ich mich heute Mittag!


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Mai 2010)

-LP- schrieb:


> @ Waldschleicher,
> 
> falsch !!!
> Die Sache wurde NICHT erneut an Lapierre herangetragen und ist ebenso NICHT neu bewertet worden!
> ...



Okay, dann habe ich mir das falsch zusammengereimt. 

Ich will auch nochmal klarstellen, das ich mit meinem Post keine Stimmung machen wollte. Der Rahmen ist eben kurz nach meinem damaligen Spruch 





> Ich fahre neben dem X160 noch ein X-Control, hat auch die Klemmschrauben. Habe an beiden Rädern die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und bisher hält es.


in die Brüche gegangen...

Ende gut, alles gut. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr, das Lapierre seine Kunden nicht im Regen stehen lässt. 

Wäre auch jammerschade darum: 





 (Noch ein altes Bild).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisxrossi (25. Mai 2010)

man sollte hier so öffentlich keine Namen nennen, aber wenn Du es unbedingt wissen willst, Martin. Warum hast Du Dich eigentlich neu angemeldet? Damit Du hier Käse erzählen kannst? Du warst nicht dabei und kannst nicht wissen was wahr und unwahr ist. Also bitte keine Untersellungen.
Zum Themal Werbung: Ich hab LP immer in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und viele zum Kauf bewegt. Wenn der Service manchmal hackelt liegt das nicht in der Macht des Kunden. Aber in den meissten Fällen ist der Service gut.
Zum Fall Waldschleicher hab ich nur seine genannten Infos. Und warum sollte er falsches behaupten?


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Mai 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Zum Fall Waldschleicher hab ich nur seine genannten Infos. Und warum sollte er falsches behaupten?



Das mit der neuen Bewertung habe ich mir so zusammengereimt, weil ich das Teil nunmal zunächst bezahlt habe und nach meinem Post hier dann jedoch sofort die Nachfrage von Lapierre kam. 
Das war vor 5 Tagen, heute ging das Geld schon wieder zurück an mich. Alles in Ordnung.


----------



## -LP- (25. Mai 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Dich eigentlich neu angemeldet?


Ganz einfach: um im Thread zum Lapierre-Treffen in Willingen anzukündigen, dass ich mit einigen Rädern dort erscheinen werde. 
Soviel Mühe habe ich mir bei meiner "Tarnung" somit gar nicht gemacht. 

Immerhin hat meine Anwesenheit hier im Forum dazu geführt - ganz im Gegenteil zu Deinen Statements, Chrissxcrossi - das in Waldschleichers Fall ein Missverständnis korregiert werden konnte. 
Wo dieses Missverständnis aufgetreten ist geht nur drei Leute was an. Wichtig ist, dass es erkannt wurde.

Im weiteren bleibe ich dabei, dass Du hier Unwahrheiten verbreitest.


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hi Waldschleicher, finde ich echt nicht  kulant, das LP das nicht komplett übernommen hat. Vor alle weil es ja  bei allen passiert. Ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz müssen die Hersteller  Fehler doch noch übernehmen, aber wie will man das nachweisen. Lapierre  sagte mir auch mal das sie sich in garantiefällen nicht aus den Fenster  lehnen.


1. passiert es bei weitem nicht bei allen !
2. ist mir nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem der Austausch eines Hinterbaus abgelehnt worden ist. Unabhängig davon ob innerhalb der Garantiezeit oder danach ! Kannst Du mir einen nennen ?
3. werden Reklamationen, Garantie- und Kulanzanträge gewissenhaft bearbeitet. Es würde mich interessieren, auf wen genau von Lapierre Du Dich da berufst.



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hi Harald,
> 
> guck mal bei Lapierre auf der Seite nach, da siehst Du die neuen  X-Controll ohne Klemmschraube. Das sollte einen zu denken geben. Bist Du  noch in der Garantie? Wenns zufällig bricht......bekommst Du einen  neuen Hinterbau. Du sollst natürlich jetzt nicht die Schraube zu fest  anziehen, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.


Habe ich verstanden.



chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Zum Themal Werbung: Ich hab LP immer in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und  viele zum Kauf bewegt.


Überschätz Dich mal nicht.

@ Waldschleicher:

Prima, freut mich, dass nun alles geregelt ist. 

M.


----------



## chrisxrossi (26. Mai 2010)

Lieber LP,

wenn Du es wünscht, werde ich Dir eben keine weiteren Kunden mehr vermitteln. Du solltest vlt. auch mal den Zusammenhang lesen, dann würdest Du vlt auch mal mit der rechthaberei aufhöhren.  Und Du weisst schon das nach den 20.05. der 21.05. kommt? 
Ob alle Hinterbauten gebrochen sind, kannst weder Du noch ich wissen. Tatsache ist, das bei 3 Freunden von mir der Hinterbau gebrochen ist, und das sind 100 Prozent in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die ein X 160 fahren. Die Spicys und Froggys haben bis lang gehalten.  
Auch kannst Du nicht wissen ob die Reklamationen bei allen Händlern gewissenhaft durchgeführt werden. Ich glaube Dir durchaus das es bei Dir in Ordnung ist.
Von meiner Seite aus werde ich zu diesem Thema, also Deine direkten Komentare nicht mehr antworten. Sonst sind wir in 2 Monaten noch nicht durch. In diesem Fall war es nur wichtig Waldschleicher zufrieden zu stellen und das ist ja endlich geschehen.


----------



## -LP- (27. Mai 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus werde ich zu diesem Thema, also Deine direkten  Komentare nicht mehr antworten. Sonst sind wir in 2 Monaten noch nicht  durch.


Ersteres begrüße ich sehr. Zudem glaube ich kaum, dass wir Gesprächsstoff für zwei Monate hätten.


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> wenn Du es wünscht, werde ich Dir eben keine weiteren Kunden mehr  vermitteln.


Man könnte meinen, die weltweite Bikebranche wäre abhängig von Deiner Fürsprache.


chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Ob alle Hinterbauten gebrochen sind, kannst weder Du noch ich wissen. Auch kannst Du nicht wissen ob die Reklamationen bei allen Händlern  gewissenhaft durchgeführt werden


Zumindest weiß ich soviel - und mit Sicherheit bedeutend mehr als Du - dass es in dem Fall von Waldschleichers Reklamation zu einem Missverständnis gekommen war. Dieses konnte beseitigt werden, zu Waldschleichers Zufriedenheit und ebenso zu meiner.

War es nun gut, dass ich mich da reingehängt habe? Ich glaube schon. Und ich würde es wieder machen, wenn ich meine, helfen und aufklären zu können.

Nicht jedoch um den Preis, mir "Rechthaberei" oder "Käse erzählen" vorwerfen zu lassen. Aber ich weiß ja, von wem es kommt.

So, nun freue ich mich auf das Lapierre-Treffen in Willingen.

Hier geht es um Lapierre X-160.

M.


----------



## aacho (3. Juli 2010)

Mir ist es auch passiert. Hinterbau gebrochen (das Teil mit Schraube). Habe Hibike (habe dort das Bike gekauft) angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass es sollte schon auf kulanz umgetauscht werden. Mal gucken wie lange es dauert und ob es überhaupt läuft.


----------



## Kasabian1990 (15. Juli 2010)

hi, 
da ich leider nicht mehr so ganz in dem Tread durchblicke wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sich für mich als Schüler lohnt, mir ein gebrauchtes x160 enduro zuzulegen, hab bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Lapierre gesammelt und hoffe das ich von eurer Erfahrung ein wenig profitieren kann.
Mfg 
Kasabian


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Juli 2010)

Kasabian1990 schrieb:


> hi,
> da ich leider nicht mehr so ganz in dem Tread durchblicke wollte ich mal fragen, ob es sich für mich als Schüler lohnt, mir ein gebrauchtes x160 enduro zuzulegen, hab bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Lapierre gesammelt und hoffe das ich von eurer Erfahrung ein wenig profitieren kann.
> Mfg
> Kasabian



Das X160 ist ein tolles Bike- ob es sich für dich lohnt hängt von deinem Einsatzbereich ab. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich nur noch ein gebrauchtes Bike kaufen, wenn es sich in einem sehr gepflegtem Zustand befindet und ein echtes Schnäppchen ist. Sonst kommt ein gesenktes Auslaufmodell (da muss man, was die Marke angeht, dann eben flexibel sein) im Herbst auf Dauer wahrscheinlich güsntiger.


----------



## aacho (16. Juli 2010)

ich werde jetzt überlegen meins zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamos (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir vor gut 2 Monaten ein Lapierre X 160 zugelegt und finds einfach nur geil!!!
allerdings habe ich mir jetzt überlegt mir einen neuen Kurbelsatz anzuschaffen, habe aber leider technisch noch überhaupt keine ahnung vom bike und auch leider kein handbuch, da ich das bike gebraucht gekauft habe. Naja jedenfalls mövhte ich mir die den Truvativ Hussfelt 2.2 satz holen.
Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Tretlager ich in meinem X-160 habe und ob ich ein neues Tretlager brauche für diesen Kurbelsatz? Wenn ja welches? Und muss ich den umwerfer auch umbauen,bzw brauche einen neuen? Ach ja und ne schöne Kettenführung wollte ich noch dran haben, damit die kettte nicht mehr so derbe springt, habt ihr da auch nen tip für mich?
Vielen dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. Juli 2010)

ja Du brauchst ein neues Innenlager, da derzeit eine Shimano Kurbel verbaut ist. Das Howitzer Innelager brauchst Du für die Husselfelt. Als Kettenführung kannst Du die Shiftguide nehmen. Achte aber noch auf die Kurbelarmlänge, bleib am besten bei 175.


----------



## aacho (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn man auf Truvativ verzichtet, dann kann man NC 17 Stinger für 2 Blätter einbauen mit ISCG (ich habe es drauf). Du musst nur große Blatt weglassen, dafür ein Bashguard einbauen.


----------



## aacho (28. Juli 2010)

Oder Race Face Atlas. Habe ich auf Slayer und die Führung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Kasabian1990 (28. Juli 2010)

klingt vieleicht blöd die Frage, aber Fragen kostet nun mal nix^^
Kann ich auch auf das 3.Kettenblatt einen Bashguard einbauen? Oder würde das keinen sinn mehr machen?


----------



## chrisxrossi (28. Juli 2010)

statt dem Zahnkranz kannst Du einen Bashguard draufbauen. Lohnt sich aber nur wenn Du die Teile gÃ¼nstig bekommst. Denn regulÃ¤r kostet son Guard ca. 30-50 â¬ plus lÃ¤ngere Kettenblattschrauben. Da kannste vlt besser gleich ne Husselfelt einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamos (30. Juli 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> ja Du brauchst ein neues Innenlager, da derzeit eine Shimano Kurbel verbaut ist. Das Howitzer Innelager brauchst Du für die Husselfelt. Als Kettenführung kannst Du die Shiftguide nehmen. Achte aber noch auf die Kurbelarmlänge, bleib am besten bei 175.




Dank dir chris! 
Also wenn ich mir dann die Husselfelt, das Howitzer lager und die shiftguide bestelle, kann ich das komplett umbauen??
Achja, das howitzer innenlager gibts ja in mehreren größen und längen.. welche is denn passend fürs X160?


----------



## Kasabian1990 (1. August 2010)

So, hab jetzt ne Kefü und nen Bashguard von Blackspire drauf, läuft super und das 3. Kettenblatt vermisse ich auch nicht!
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Lap X-160 (26. August 2010)

Hallo !
Kann mir einer sagen , ob der X-160 Rahmen auch für eine 180 mm Gabel zugelassen ist ? So von wegen Geo und Belastung. Danke schonmal.


----------



## chrisxrossi (27. August 2010)

Hi Lap x 160,

ich persönlich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich eine längere Gabel einbauen würde. Verbindlich ist das allerdings nicht! Da das X 160 ein relativ hohes Oberrohr hat, könnte das ein kleines Problem sein. Bei einer 180er Gabel kommt das Tretlager und das  Oberrohr etwas höher, was das Handling nicht verbessert.
Früher hab ich auch viel mit Fahrwerksveränderungen gespielt, war aber nie optimal. Vieleicht solltes Du dann doch mal ein anderes Bike probefahren. Es geht nichts über ein schön flaches Bike.


Gruß

Christian


----------



## Lap X-160 (28. August 2010)

chrisxrossi schrieb:


> Hi Lap x 160,
> 
> ich persönlich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich eine längere Gabel einbauen würde. Verbindlich ist das allerdings nicht! Da das X 160 ein relativ hohes Oberrohr hat, könnte das ein kleines Problem sein. Bei einer 180er Gabel kommt das Tretlager und das  Oberrohr etwas höher, was das Handling nicht verbessert.
> Früher hab ich auch viel mit Fahrwerksveränderungen gespielt, war aber nie optimal. Vieleicht solltes Du dann doch mal ein anderes Bike probefahren. Es geht nichts über ein schön flaches Bike.
> ...




Danke für deine Antwort !


----------



## gamos (8. März 2011)

Hallo, habe mir,wie auch immer, meine sattelstütze abgebrochen...
Welches Maß muss meine Neue haben,weiß das jemand???
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Magicforce (8. März 2011)

Das gleiche wie die alte 31,6 x 350


----------



## gamos (9. März 2011)

Alles klar, danke dir!!!
Wo ich grad dabei bin, wollte mir die i900 holen evtl... jemand Erfahrungen damit?? Oder gar jemand eine zu verkaufen??


----------



## Magicforce (9. März 2011)

> Wo ich grad dabei bin, wollte mir die i900 holen evtl... jemand Erfahrungen damit?? Oder gar jemand eine zu verkaufen??


denke da musst Du Dir schon die Mühe machen und Dich einlesen...
Ich habe alles diese Threads gelesen, dann kannst immer noch gucken was für Dich am besten ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377313

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490975


viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (23. Februar 2012)

Kann jemand mal den Aufkleber vom Sag-Indikator fotografieren bzw. wie viel % hat die Vouilloz Einstellung?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (18. Mai 2021)

Sagt mal: gibt's hier noch aktive Nutzer des X160 und macht es heutzutage Sinn so ein Gebrauchtrad zu kaufen? Wir fahren von Touren bis Bikepark alles und überlegen ein Angebot aus den Kleinanzeigen zu erwerben. Worauf sollte man achten? Welche Schwachstellen gibt es?


----------

